# What perfume are you wearing today? Part 2!



## Sunshine

New thread! Post away!


----------



## perlefine

Clean - Fresh Laundry


----------



## Bitten

Pure Tiffany - though it's pretty cloudy outside and now I'm feeling a bit like my fragrance doesn't really suit the weather. Need something warm and musky with overcast weather!


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Falling in love by Philosophy


----------



## DD101

Today I found an old bottle of Calvin klein's Obsession, I sprayed it because I didn't remember what it smelled like....and I decided to just spray some on! LOL!


----------



## Miss Socialite

Burberry London


----------



## Danica

Swtest2Lips said:


> Falling in love by Philosophy


 
Falling in love is my fav! But today it was Flowerbomb by Victor & Rolf


----------



## _bebee

Gucci Flora


----------



## noon

Versace Bright crystal


----------



## NoSnowHere

Prada by Prada.


----------



## HotCocoa

Angel by Thierry Mugler!


----------



## alexandra28

Bebe perfum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Chanel Allure.


----------



## _bebee

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## socaltrojan

Jo Malone Orange Blossom!!!

LOVE


----------



## em821

Dolce Gabbana light blue


----------



## Bitten

socaltrojan said:


> Jo Malone Orange Blossom!!!
> 
> LOVE



I've smelt this in store and loved it, but haven't tried it yet - I might buy some this week. I really love the candle in this scent.

This morning I've sprayed Pleasures by Estee Lauder - something light!


----------



## Necromancer

Kenzo Flower.


----------



## dramakitten

Bigelow Musk


----------



## chubbymama

Pure Poison by Dior


----------



## cristalena56

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## trisha48228

The new Luxe Cashmere Mist by Donna Karan.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## bipolarbear

Ooh, ooh - I've got a new fave.  Jil Sander Sensations.  It's soft but warm and DH loves it.


----------



## yellow08

One of my favs...Stella


----------



## lazeny

Wish by Chopard


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Chloe.


----------



## wordpast

Amazing Grace- Philosophy


----------



## kroquet

^^^Hey Word - same here!   

Just bought a little trio of Amazing, Inner and Pure GRace set from Rue la la.


----------



## airress

Jo Malone- Nectarine Blossom, it has been my everyday scent for a couple years now


----------



## klj

Caudalie~fleur de vigne..I love the smell!


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs original


----------



## GTOFan

Flowers by Kenzo, just got it and love it!

(from a 20+ years a Samsara user)


----------



## Juilletdix

Catherine Memmi "Attitude" and I am bummed that this fragrance is out of production!


----------



## twin53

none right now


----------



## Loquita

Bath by Bobbi Brown


----------



## happypeppygirl

Baby Phat Golden Goddess


----------



## Bitten

Bvlgari Voile de Jasmin - it's a gorgeous spring day here and I feel like something crisp and light.


----------



## bnjj

Pink Sugar


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Cherry Blossom from Bath and Body works


----------



## _bebee

ck one summer


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang's Princess


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## snakeygoddess

True Religion


----------



## yellow08

Stella!


----------



## loladahling

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb Extreme - yummy x


----------



## yogijen

Idole D'armani


----------



## talexs

Gucci Flora


----------



## Necromancer

Salvadore Dali Feminin.


----------



## knics33

miami glow by j.lo- so wish it wasn't discontinued!


----------



## provcoll

Infusion d'Iris by Prada. I love it!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Bitten

Narciso Rodriguez - soft and delicious.

Hey has anyone tried Stella Nude yet?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## yogijen

Tom Ford White Patchouli


----------



## luv2luvlv

i love love by moschino.


----------



## Bitten

Chanel No. 5 Eau Premiere.


----------



## lovemysavior

Marc Jacobs


----------



## babevivtan

Chanel Coco M


----------



## Kitsunegrl

one spritz of CD Hypnotique Poison


----------



## Necromancer

J'adore by Dior.


----------



## joodi

EAU du SOIR from Sisley..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## sugarjaws

Juicy Couture - love it!!!


----------



## tatu_002

I have been stuck to one perfume for almost a year, I love it so much and now my boyfriend doesnt like me if I dont wear it haha

its Burberry the Beat by the way


----------



## nwhite

Betsey Johnson.  Love the way it smells!


----------



## PrincessGina

bURBERRY Original


----------



## octopus17

joodi said:


> EAU du SOIR from Sisley..



Gorgeous!!

I'm wearing Le Dix by Balenciaga. Love it!


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas. Love it on a cool day - makes me feel warm and cozy...


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Coco


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## noon

Petite cherie Annick goutal


----------



## Pursefanatic85

MJ Daisy


----------



## romina

Creed, Silver Mountain Water


----------



## Bitten

noon said:


> Petite cherie Annick goutal



I LOVE this smell.

I'm wearing Bvlgari Femme today.


----------



## joodi

CHNEL No5


----------



## NumeroCinque

joodi said:


> CHNEL No5


 

I don't understand what's so "yummie" "bout that :o


Anyhow,

wearing this ^^
stores.scentofus.com/catalog/dolce&gabbana%20the%20one%20women.jpg


----------



## lazeny

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## bebelastrange

Max Mara 
Original Scent... =)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Niza

Dolce & Gabbana Light blue...just I adore it


----------



## talexs

Kai


----------



## chessmont

"Jockey Club" by Caswell-Massey Apothecary.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Nothing today. I'm at home. But my usual is VS Angels Divine.


----------



## shamto74

Insolence - Guerlain


----------



## joodi

Soir de Lune from sisley


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Joana

*John Galliano perfume*


----------



## chubbymama

Chance by Chanel


----------



## carterazo

comme une evidence (Yves Rocher)


----------



## bonny_montana

Alien (thierry mugler) mixed with Creed's love in white

it is unusual together but I always get asked what I am wearing...In a good way lol


----------



## Kitsunegrl

BBW Cucumber Melon spray


----------



## gina1023

Kenzo Vintage


----------



## Necromancer

Dior's J'adore.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Harajuku Lovers-Baby


----------



## Loquita

Eau du Sud by Annick Goutal


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs original


----------



## tenshix

Bright Crystal by Versace


----------



## romina

Vanilla and Anise by Jo Malone


----------



## Bitten

Bvlgari Femme again - I've got the purse spray in my bag and it's just been easier these last couple of mornings...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no. 5.. always smells delicious at this time of year


----------



## Threshold

Annick Goutal *Des Lys*


----------



## nikkipeps

TWILIGHT by Sarah Jessica Parker , The Lovely collection Nah, nuthin' close to blood-suckers here in case anyone's wonderin'...hiaks!


----------



## carriebradshaw

Euphoria by Calvin Klein


----------



## Livia1

Back to Chanel no.5


----------



## K888

My first post here.

Gucci Envy for me today.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

One spritz of Armani Black Code.  I don't really like it, but since I purchased it, I am forcing myself to use it in rotation.


----------



## yellow08

Miss Dior Cherie (_I haven't worn it over a year_)....


----------



## carterazo

one spritz of Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Threshold

*Champaca Absolute* - Tom Ford Private Blend


----------



## PrincessGina

K888 said:


> My first post here.
> 
> Gucci Envy for me today.



Me too! 
Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Jellybeanie31

Victoria's Secret PINK with a splash Sweet & Flirty


----------



## lvuittonaddict

miss dior cherie


----------



## Necromancer

Wish  by Chopard.


----------



## Loquita

4711 (German splash cologne)


----------



## joodi

Chanel Cristalle 333


----------



## yeliab

Serge Lutens


----------



## LarissaHK

Guerlain, Champs-Elysees


----------



## Cheetah7

Chanel Allure


----------



## purses and gold

CK Obsession


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Threshold

joodi said:


> Chanel Cristalle 333


 
^Don't use it and never intend to do so.

I'm wearing Roger et Gallet's _*Blue Carnation*_


----------



## yellow08

Miss Dior Cherie...
Trying to wear some of "neglected" scents!


----------



## Sylia

Lola by Marc Jacobs


----------



## NoSnowHere

CSP Vanille Coco


----------



## xoerinxo

Dolce and gabbana, Light blue...love it! it smells so fresh, but not overwhelming


----------



## Necromancer

Joop.


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Bath


----------



## Kitsunegrl

LaVanila Grapefruit Vanilla!


----------



## sweetbubble

Dior, Forever and Ever.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## yellow08

Kitsunegrl said:


> LaVanila Grapefruit Vanilla!


 
I  LaVanila Grapefruit Vanilla...
I'm wearing my casual Friday scent-L.A.M.B


----------



## Jellybeanie31

Britney Spears -Midnight Fantasy


----------



## luvmy3girls

jo malone grapefruit cream and rose cologne spray...I'm obsessed


----------



## carterazo

B & BW Moonlight Path   (such a cuddly scent)


----------



## Bitten

luvmy3girls said:


> jo malone grapefruit cream and rose cologne spray...I'm obsessed



Is that new? It sounds interesting.

I'm wearing Pure by Tiffany & Co - out for a girls lunch today.


----------



## joodi

HERMES 
rose ikebana


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Coco


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Creative Scents Tuberose!  Love this!


----------



## _bebee

gucci flora


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Chanel Allure.


----------



## deliciousk

Night of fancy- Anna Sui


----------



## ellacoach

Marc Jacobs


----------



## talexs

Gucci Flora


----------



## queennadine

"Mira Bai" by Chopard! I love it so much!

I've also been wearing "Squeeze" by Lily Pullitzer.


----------



## Odalysb2006

Aromatics Elixir - Clinique


----------



## gina1023

Kenzo Vintage


----------



## ushy

Donna Karan - Chaos


----------



## x100pre

Juicy couture by juicy couture


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath and Body Work Wild Honeysuckle


----------



## talexs

Viva La Juicy


----------



## monokuro

Jessica Simpson - Fancy~


----------



## yellow08

Body Splash by Gap (I think it's called Pink)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## talexs

Crabtree & Evelyn- Found


----------



## taydev

Dior hypnotic poison


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Bond 9- Scent of Peace


----------



## LeaD

Curious by Britany Spears!!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

BBW Cucumber Melon splash


----------



## gina1023

Gap Close


----------



## Prosperity

Lancôme Hypnose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Herve Leger


----------



## sun.shyne

D&G The One


----------



## carterazo

Comme une Evidence


----------



## Jellybeanie31

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Coco


----------



## gina1023

Crabtree & Evelyn India Hicks Island Night


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing Grace


----------



## Bitten

Bvlgari pour Femme - love the little purse spray!


----------



## LarissaHK

Guerlain - My Insolence


----------



## Livia1

Chanel - Coco


----------



## keodi

q


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## LVOE__8.7

burberry brit


----------



## pageclub

Versace


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Gucci Flora


----------



## talexs

Gap Dream


----------



## Jellybeanie31

Escada Moon Sparkle


----------



## TygerKitty

Saint by Kat Von D - my new love!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitten

Chanel no. 5 Eau Premiere - just felt like something crisp and elegant this morning.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Lancome Miracle


----------



## Kansashalo

Eau Premiere Chanel #5


----------



## danysedai

A bit of Chanel Allure Sensuelle spritzed on a cotton ball and stuffed in my bra, that way I get whiffs of it and it is not too strong. I do that with heavy oriental fragrances


----------



## Jellybeanie31

Couture Couture by Juicy Couture


----------



## Jeneen

Daisy - I know a lot of people are sick of it already, but it smells really good on me! LOL


----------



## Olesya

Armani Remix


----------



## carterazo

One spritz of chanel Crystalle (summer is refusing to go away...)


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle - I've put the shimmering touch on my pulse points and sprayed the hair scent through my hair. I'm going out to dinner tonight and I'll use the purse spray then to freshen up.


----------



## qtyuki

Vera Wang - Princess

Need to look for a new perfume for the fall/winter months...


----------



## IcyPurple

Love of Pink by Lacoste.


----------



## Sweetpea83

qtyuki said:


> *Vera Wang - Princess*




That perfume is on my birthday wish list! 

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas  (it's cool again...)


----------



## yellow08

LaVanila-Vanilla & Grapefruit


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer in Glaze


----------



## janice

Flowerbomb by Victor & Rolf


----------



## keodi

creed fleurissmo


----------



## m-s-m-d

Chloe...this is my second bottle


----------



## Jenphx

Christian Audigier Eau de parfum. I got a sample of this today. The little crown bottle cap is cute.


----------



## chessmont

Prada L'Eau Ambree


----------



## Kitsunegrl

A roll-on called Sappho.  It's rosewood & vanilla, I believe.  I can't remember who made it; it was an internet retailer that had dragonflies all over their website.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## bonny_montana

Anice BY Etro...smells like aniseed and liquorice


----------



## Bitten

Bvlgari Voile de Jasmin - it's the travel size and I've almost run out!!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Estee Lauder Beautiful


----------



## carterazo

Coach  - delicious!


----------



## alij78

chanel mademoiselle, fave!


----------



## Cheetah7

Dolce & Gabbana  Le Bateleur


----------



## spammieiam

Burberry Classic! It's my favorite


----------



## Elizaaa

Chanel Coco Madmoiselle


----------



## ~Princess~

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Dior's Pure Poison


----------



## Bitten

Hermes Un Jardin en Mediterranee


----------



## joodi

Estee Lauder 
Pleasure


----------



## mixedlachick

D&G Light Blue.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Deborah1986

_prada_


----------



## _soho

Acqua di Parma _Iris Nobile_


----------



## Lola

Chloe!  (The one with the beige ribbon, realeased in 2007-8?)


----------



## thina22

Bvlgari Omnia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## Loquita

Roget & Gallet Jean-Marie Farina Cologne Splash and Lotion 

It's very light and clean, and perfect for work!


----------



## Hielostar

La Vanilla _Vanilla Coconut_


----------



## PrincessGina

marc jacobs


----------



## talexs

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## purseprincess32

Opium -YSL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

AG Petit Cherie


----------



## EMMY

Stella...love it!!!


----------



## Jellybeanie31

refuge-Charlotte Russe


----------



## fresh1721

very sexy now- victoria secret


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Missoni Aqua, light and fresh


----------



## Jeneen

RL Glamorous


----------



## PurseAddict79

Ed Hardy...

(its the only Ed Hardy _anything_ that I don't find repulsively tacky and overbearing )


----------



## talexs

Hanae Mori


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## joodi

Beautiful
from estee lauder


----------



## manke

viva la juicy (surprised myself by liking it b/c i don't like juicy couture's original perfume--blasphemy, i know!)


----------



## Chabella

Sinner by Kat Von D... So yummy and sensual, to me..


----------



## yeliab

Chanel no. 5


----------



## Bitten

Hermes un jardin en mediterranee - I'm really loving this fragrance right now


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Gucci Envy...

I don't really like it though... I think its too bold for me.


----------



## Jellybeanie31

Sea Island Cotton-Bath and bodyworks


----------



## PrincessGina

viva la juicy


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## talexs

Flowerbomb


----------



## Taz

JO Malone - Lime,basil and mandarin.....my favourite!!


----------



## schadenfreude

Chabella said:


> Sinner by Kat Von D... So yummy and sensual, to me..



Me too! I really like it -- I didn't expect to like it as much as I do.


----------



## purseonal

Ralph Lauren - Romance


----------



## yeliab

Stella McCartney   

*Stella In Two Peony*

Goes on strong at first...  but when it settles down and blends with body chemistry - the scent is lovely!!


----------



## mendoza-arizona

CINEMA by Ives Saitn Laurent


----------



## Bitten

Narciso Rodriguez for her - just the hair mist this morning, I'll top it up when I go out tonight.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## AnotherHandbag

Prada - L'eau Ambree...very yummy winter scent!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

CSP Amour de Cacao


----------



## PurseAddict79

Ed Hardy

(though I'm noticing it doesn't last very long...)


----------



## talexs

Falling in Love


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## gina1023

Narciso Rodriguez - for her musc collection intense


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere.


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs, again.


----------



## HauteGlam29

Kelly Caleche by Hermes


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## carterazo

Ciel


----------



## PurseAddict79

Ed Hardy again...


----------



## ellacoach

Gucci Flora


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Burburry Brit


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing grace


----------



## keodi

jo malone grapefruit and french lime blossom.


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique Happy


----------



## LarissaHK

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Nil


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Chanel Allure.


----------



## Jenphx

Christian Audigier Eau de Parfum for women (the new one that is not from the Ed Hardy line). I was surprised that I  this scent. It's really nice.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain - My Insolence


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes.


----------



## cee8110

I have an addiction... Armani Code... sigh... so wonderful


----------



## Threshold

I Profumi di Firenze - *Ambra del Nepal* over *Ginger* by Jojoelle -


----------



## MissTiss

Lavanila Vanilla Grapefruit.


----------



## yellow08

MissTiss said:


> Lavanila Vanilla Grapefruit.


 
ditto!!!!!


----------



## Pumpulikukka

EA Diamonds intense


----------



## Velvet Blue

18 La Lune by D&G


----------



## alexandra28

The One - Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## piperlu

Chanel No. 5 (my favorite!)


----------



## kasmom

Narciso Rodriguez is very fall like.


----------



## Loquita

Profumi di Capri Mediterraneo (solid perfume).


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## witch_online

hermes's merveilles


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Michael Kors Very Hollywood:]


----------



## kasmom

Amazing Grace


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy- Pure Grace. (just bought this...love it!)


----------



## carterazo

Ciel


----------



## MissTiss

Viktor & Rolf - Flowerbomb


----------



## PurseAddict79

Herve Leger Paris


----------



## claireZk

Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## kasmom

Jo Malone Pomegranate Noir


----------



## conrad18

*Vera Wang Perfume* - Wore it for the first time today, and I love it! It smells so good.


----------



## Olesya

kasmom said:


> Jo Malone Pomegranate Noir



I LOVE this. On my wish list.

Bond No 9 Scent of Peace today.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## miu miu1

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Adelinae

Midnight Poison by Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy- Pure Grace.


----------



## PurseAddict79

L.a.m.b....


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## ztainthecity

Marc Jacobs Lola...i love it! though my signiture is probably Chloe. I like the rose scent


----------



## callaalily

Viva la Juicy


----------



## conrad18

*Ralph Lauren Glamorous* - It's been discontinued for awhile now, but I still love it!


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Almost Bare...it smells nice on me, but nothing that I get all twitched up about.


----------



## rietje123

Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte


----------



## yellow08

Stella...my fav


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Philosophy Amazing Grace........Thank Goodness it's almost gone!


----------



## SARM4800

Alien by Thierry Mugler


----------



## Cheetah7

Christian Dior J'adore.  I just love this one!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## yellow08

Stella...


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Serge Lutens- Nuit de Cellophane


----------



## MissTiss

Lavanila Vanilla Coconut


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Coco


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I've been wearing Burberry Brit all week, so I decided to shake things up and wear "Pink Sugar" by Aquolina.


----------



## ejoy43

Fancy by Jessica Simpson


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Philosophy- Pure Grace.


----------



## seaotta

Burberry Brit for Women


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## Alana1981

D&G Le Roue de La Fortune


----------



## carterazo

First de VanCleef & Arpels


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath and Body Works Wild Honeysuckle mixed with Sensual Amber


----------



## talexs

Vera Wang Rock Princess


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs! and the lotion.


----------



## madamefifi

Narcisso Rodriguez--Essence


----------



## Mekinfrance

IDOLE- Armani


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Chanel Allure.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

White Adler by Eric Ziberman.


----------



## bagap

Moschino Hippy Fizz


----------



## Bagnista

Bond No.9 Sak's Fifth Ave, Miss Dior Cherie, Burberry London and Marc Jacobs Daisy ALL MIXED.


----------



## bonny_montana

Chopard..Wish


----------



## yeliab

Serge lutens - cedre


----------



## LarissaHK

Hermes, kelly caleche


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## emmasu

miracle, lancome


----------



## awaywego

paris - YSL


----------



## talexs

D&G 3 L'Imperatrice


----------



## yellow08

Stella!


----------



## yellow08

talexs said:


> D&G 3 L'Imperatrice


 
I like that scent...However, it reminds me another perfume that I can't seem to put my finger on (that's the only reason I haven't purchased it yet)


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Bath (just used the soap and the body lotion spray, though -- I ran out of the perfume!)


----------



## talexs

yellow08 said:


> I like that scent...However, it reminds me another perfume that I can't seem to put my finger on (that's the only reason I haven't purchased it yet)


 
OMG, me too and it is driving me crazy.  I bought it on a whim, well kinda sorta, I was buying all of the other D&G fragrances and wanted the complete set, but it smells like something and I just don't know what.  It is the "fruitier" part of the fragrance that seems familar.  The new YSL reminds me of something too.


----------



## carterazo

Moonlight Path from B&BW


----------



## Indigowaters

Nina Ricci


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## mou mou

sisley Eau de Soir.


----------



## carterazo

Coach


----------



## Kitsunegrl

BBW cucumber melon


----------



## cathymd

Chanel Beige.


----------



## keodi

i profumi di fierenze caterina de medici..love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## ellacoach

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## yellow08

Stella..(my fav)


----------



## Hielostar

B&BW Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## alexandra28

Victoria Secret - BEAUTY RUSH I Love Coconut (nice and soft)


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Chanel Chance (Eau Fraiche)

 my favorite!


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath and Body Works Wild Honeysuckle


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci Envy


----------



## LarissaHK

Allure Chanel


----------



## yeliab

Stella McCartney - Stella Peony


----------



## classicalbang

My current favorite, Chanel Sycomore.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Perry Ellis 360 for woman.  Trying to decide if I like it or not


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## keodi

anais anais by cacharel


----------



## Divyaangana

Victoria Secret Sexy Little Things


----------



## sun.shyne

D&G The One


----------



## lolakitten

Chanel No.5 Edp


----------



## alexandra28

Serge Lutens - Datura Noir 
Soft and very unique scent.


----------



## MissTiss

LUSH Snow Fairy solid perfume.  It's kinda making me hungry.


----------



## purseprincess32

L'Eau D'Issey by Issey Miyake


----------



## Necromancer

keodi said:


> anais anais by cacharel


 
I'm wearing that too. Great minds...


----------



## alexandra28

Today i combined two fragances and i feel they go well together 
Datura Noir by Serge Lutens and The One by Dolce and Gabbana.


----------



## FeliciaSK

Gucci Eau de Parfum II by Gucci


----------



## Bridget S.

My new fave, La Prairie Life Threads - Platinum.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Style_Baby

L'Occitane Feu d'Orange.  

(Bday prezzie from me to me  )


----------



## Divyaangana

My old standby

Chanel Coco Madamoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## sun.shyne

DK Cashmere Mist


----------



## Kitsunegrl

LaVanila Grapefruit Vanilla


----------



## MichaelJr1186

polo black.


----------



## _bebee

gucci envy me


----------



## kasmom

Stella


----------



## flashy.stems

mk so hollywood


----------



## LarissaHK

Viktor & Rolf, Flowerbomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Chanel Allure.


----------



## Divyaangana

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## Jeneen

French Connection


----------



## MACsarah

mademoiselle for tonight.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Sweetpea83 said:


> Will be...Chanel Allure.


 
Great choice, my favorite Chanel!

I had a spray sample of Chanel No 5 and used it today. Hope I don't offend anyone but, yuck!


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## ellacoach

D&G #18 La Lune


----------



## Necromancer

Baby Doll by YSL


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath and Body Works Moonlit Path


----------



## devoted7

Abercrombie 8


----------



## Necromancer

I'm about to head out for dinner, so I am now wearing Dior's Pure Poison.


----------



## perlefine

clean fresh laundry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## SARM4800

LOLA by Marc Jacobs


----------



## kasmom

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Coach


----------



## Mahina

Amor Amor


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Creative Scentualization Perfect Tuberose


----------



## Necromancer

White Musk - The Body Shop


----------



## CeCChanel

Coco ~ Eau De Parfum - Chanel


----------



## kabaker

Harajuku Lovers, the love one


----------



## ShkBass

today I am wearing:

Dior addict 2


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Almost Bare...it's nice but I won't repurchase.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## aliceanna

Dior J'Adore


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Coco


----------



## _bebee

gucci envy me


----------



## Necromancer

Byzance by Rochas


----------



## cathymd

Necromancer said:


> Byzance by Rochas


 
I love that perfume! Used to wear it several years ago and always brings back happy memories!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Jellybeanie31

Incanto charms


----------



## chinahopes

Burberry London


----------



## Weekend shopper

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## hypnoticpatcy

Harajuku Lover G


----------



## lolakitten

Stella


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath & Body Works Winter Candy Apple


----------



## octopus17

Narciso Rodriguez for Women - I feel gorgeous when I wear this!


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Yes, I have that and it's lovely perfume.

Fujiyama - Succes De Paris


----------



## carterazo

Coach


----------



## mysticrita

Chanel N 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## PrincessD

Anna Sui Bonjour l'amour =)


----------



## talexs

Flora by Gucci


----------



## Ledisis

chanel vert


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## noon

narciso rodriguez essence


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## talexs

Banana Republic Rosewood (oddly enough it smells a lot like LaVanila Vanilla Grapefruit on me)


----------



## IcyPurple

Burberry Brit


----------



## SARM4800

Noa Perle by Cacharel


----------



## sugarjaws

Gucci by Gucci (in the beautiful pink bottle). I just got it yesterday at the duty free and love it!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Bridget S.

A Scent by Issey Miyake.


----------



## carterazo

Moonlight Path by B&BW


----------



## talexs

Tocca Giulietta


----------



## designergoods

Aveda


----------



## Necromancer

Light Blue by Dolce & Gabbana.


----------



## so fresh

L instant magic de guerlain


----------



## bagap

Origins Ginger Essence


----------



## choooooo

J'adore By Dior!!!!!always my favourate!!!!!


----------



## anothercaroline

D&G's La Lune!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## sun.shyne

Daisy...Marc Jacobs


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## bag_krazy

Davidoff Cool Water


----------



## Necromancer

Pure Poison - Dior


----------



## hautecouture15

Versace for Women


----------



## sugarjaws

Secret Obsession - Calvin Klein


----------



## yellow08

LaVanila-Vanilla/Grapefruit


----------



## SARM4800

Eau De Star by Thierry Mugler


----------



## Necromancer

Rive Gauche - YSL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## PrincessGina

miss dior cherie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Petite Cherie by Annick Goutal


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Necromancer

Burberry's The Beat.


----------



## noon

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Petite Cherie by Annick Goutal



me too!


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Bath (In both soap and body lotion form..I ran out of my matching Bath perfume and am too cheap to buy it again until I use up everything).


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## b64199

Elizabeth Arden Pretty!


----------



## PrincessGina

Gucci II


----------



## sw0pp

Cartier - Le Baiser du dragon (in my hair)
Dior - Addict 2 and Addict Shine on each wrist... trying out


----------



## Divyaangana

Givenchy Very Irresistible (picked it up during Sephora's F&F)


----------



## chicks

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Chanel Allure.


----------



## ashtray-girl

Jean Paul Gaultier's Classique


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Bath (Soap and Lotion).  Love this stuff!


----------



## chicks

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## lolakitten

Monyette Paris


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath and Body Works Winter Candy Apple mixed with Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## miu01

Flora by Gucci.  It is wonderful.


----------



## Designer_Love

juicy couture


----------



## Jenphx

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## legaldiva

Clarins perfumed body oil.  I discovered it when I was studying in Paris, so it brings back fond, fun memories of my 20s.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Beautiful by Estee Lauder!!!!


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas


----------



## lemona

J'adore


----------



## candy2100

Fragile by Jean-Paul Gaultier.


----------



## yellow08

Stella...
_I know_...I wear it almost everyday to work


----------



## bag_krazy

Wearing L'eau d'Issey by Issey Miyake.. Love this


----------



## Loquita

47111 (A German cologne splash that's been around forever...and I used the mtaching soap today.  Am on a creamy perfumed soap kick lately.)


----------



## chinkee21

Viva La Juicy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## alexandra28

The one - Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Babydoll by YSL


----------



## DuRoBags

Lola by Marc Jacobs


----------



## samhainophobia

Donna Karan Chaos (reissued)


----------



## jwhitlock

Ralph Lauren - Blue


----------



## SARM4800

Kelly Caleche by Hermes


----------



## Jenphx

Kenzo Amour


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath and Body Works Winter Candy Apple. (Just got it and love it!)


----------



## P.Y.T.

Dolce & Gabbana "light blue" and old favorite.


----------



## mysticrita

La Parisienne. Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## chicks

Davidoff Cool Water


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## yellow08

Lamb...


----------



## claireZk

D&G No. 3 L'Imperatrice


----------



## dmitchell15

bath and body works fig and brown sugar. I am also wearing a fig scented lotion. I smell wonderful (well at least to me)


----------



## Jenphx

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Necromancer

Byzance by Rochas.


----------



## spammieiam

Sexy Little Things Noir. But I got my D&G samples in today!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## ellacoach

Gucci Flora


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## xpurseloverx

D&G- light blue


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## miss gucci

D&G rose the one


----------



## keodi

Quelques fleurs


----------



## Cor03

Gucci Envy Me II


----------



## BadRomance93

It's between L'Homme by Yves Saint Laurent, or L'EAUPARK by Kenzo.


----------



## bonniekir

Miller Harris L'air de rien..it's rainy today..and cold. This is the perfect scent


----------



## Sweetpea83

Going to be...Lovely by SJP.


----------



## Jenphx

Marc Jacobs


----------



## xpurseloverx

gucci flora


----------



## PrincessMe

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## hautecouture15

Covet Pure Bloom by SJP


----------



## PurseAddict79

I'm wearing L.A.M.B today

Trying to use it up so I can justify buying something new


----------



## chicks

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## sab_angel

Juicy couture - all that juicy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## rendodan110

Ed Hardy


----------



## emmyt1127

Dior Addicted 2


----------



## amber_j

Gucci Flora


----------



## miss gucci

chloe


----------



## Bitten

Bvlgari Voile Jasmine - something light and crisp today.


----------



## NorthStar

Versace-Versense

But sampled some "Sinner" by Kat Von D tonight...I may be picking that one up!  Seems like a great fall/winter scent.


----------



## Necromancer

Rive Gauche - YSL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## currychix

Quel- Que Violette


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas


----------



## miss gucci

D&G rose the one


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Victoria secret Heavenly body spray....*


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang's Princess


----------



## Divyaangana

Givenchy Very Irresistible layered with Bath & Body Works Winter Candy Apple


----------



## Bitten

Prada L'Eau Ambree - I've been looking for a new perfume, something a bit sophisticated for Christmas/New Year season and I think this is the one! Got it in the deluxe atomiser and I feel so luxe putting it on!


----------



## calzz

Very Sexy- Victoria's Secret


----------



## cailinzheng

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## Necromancer

Pure Poison by Dior.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Threshold

Guerlain _L'Instant Millesime Iris Noel_ over Tom Ford _Black Orchid_ - a very happy error!


----------



## talexs

D&g 10


----------



## Threshold

Wylde Ivy *White Cashmere*


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath and Body Works Wild Honeysuckle


----------



## weirdabalooza

Diesel fuel for life


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani  (makes me feel warm & cozy in this cold/rainy weather)


----------



## noon

Jean Paul Gaultier Classique


----------



## gre8dane

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf!  Yummy!


----------



## knics33

Clinique Happy Heart


----------



## shazzy99

Juicy Couture
...because I've finished my Unforgivable and need to get a new one


----------



## Kitsunegrl

D&G Light Blue


----------



## conrad18

I tried my sample of Versace Bright Crystal today. It's okay, but I wouldnt spend money to buy it.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yesterday, I had on Emporio Armani - Diamonds.


----------



## sugarjaws

Philosophy's "Amazing Grace".


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath & Body Works Sensual Amber layered with Winter Candy Apple


----------



## sun.shyne

DK Cashmere Mist


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MJ - Daisy


----------



## *emma*

Carnal Flower


----------



## veyda

Prada L'Eau Ambree


----------



## Necromancer

Curious - Britney Spears


----------



## Mahina

Ralph Lauren Hot


----------



## ashtray-girl

chanel - Allure


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

D&g light blue i just love it!!!!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel - Chance


----------



## LoveHappens

Vera Wang - Princess


----------



## Miss Socialite

sun.shyne said:


> DK Cashmere Mist



Oh my, that used to be my favorite perfume when it first came out. I wore it all the time. I didn't know they still made it. If they do I would love to know where you purchased yours. It would be nice to have a fragrance that reminded me of my younger days. Lol.

As for the perfume I wore today. It's a nice cheap one from Bath & Body Works.... Vanilla Bean Noel body mist.


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## IcyPurple

Burberry Brit


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain - Idylle


----------



## Threshold

L'Artisan *Safran Troublant*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Lovely by SJP.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Armani Diamonds


----------



## Pumpulikukka

Chanel Allure (well actually not the parfum, just some hair mist! )


----------



## Necromancer

A Scent by Issey Miyake.


----------



## Divyaangana

Miss Socialite said:


> Oh my, that used to be my favorite perfume when it first came out. I wore it all the time. I didn't know they still made it. If they do I would love to know where you purchased yours. It would be nice to have a fragrance that reminded me of my younger days. Lol.
> 
> As for the perfume I wore today. It's a nice cheap one from Bath & Body Works.... Vanilla Bean Noel body mist.



All major department stores still carry this fragrance. Sephora does as well.


----------



## Divyaangana

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## conrad18

Marc Jacob's Lola - My new favorite.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior J'adore


----------



## simplygm819

Fresh - Lemon


----------



## carterazo

Moonlight Path - B & BW


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## perlefine

Necromancer said:


> A Scent by Issey Miyake.


 
I love that one!


I'm wearing Clean Fresh Laundry today.


----------



## mosambi

Prada L'eau Ambree


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## NorthStar

Vera Wang Rock Princess...just bought it, and  it!


----------



## Necromancer

YSL's Rive Gauche.


----------



## Divyaangana

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia's *Ghost Fire*


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath and Body Works Sensual Amber mixed with Sun Ripened Raspberry


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## guccimamma

i was reading oprah magazine, and i fell in love with a scent....

it turned out to be a man's fragrance by armani

would it be wrong to wear it? does anyone else wear a man's fragrance?


----------



## gina1023

Kenzo Vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## sun.shyne

Sweetpea83 said:


> Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


 
same here


----------



## talexs

D&g 18


----------



## RealDealGirl

Vera Wang Bouquet


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Babydoll


----------



## Divyaangana

Givenchy Very Irresistible

Again. I need another perfume or two to add to my rotation.


----------



## Necromancer

guccimamma said:


> i was reading oprah magazine, and i fell in love with a scent....
> 
> it turned out to be a man's fragrance by armani
> 
> would it be wrong to wear it? does anyone else wear a man's fragrance?


 

I say go for  it, *guccimamma*. If you like it, then wear it. 

Today I'm wearing Shi by Alfred Sung.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Blush by Marc Jacobs. I love this when the weather is colder


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## perlefine

Clean Fresh Laundry


----------



## dmitchell15

I am wearing fig lotion and brown sugar &fig body spray (bb&w)


----------



## carterazo

Coach


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## jandpkeith

Armani Code


----------



## xpurseloverx

princess by vera wang


----------



## flashy.stems

today i just wore VS spray.. dunno what its called.. its the purple one hehe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## pokieste

Yves Saint Laurent "*Parisienne*"


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain - Idylle


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## lolakitten

hanel No.5 parfum


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath & Body Works Japanese Cherry Blossom layered with Winter Candy Apple.


----------



## Doribelle

L.A.M.B. by Gwen Stefani...or "L"


----------



## talexs

Gucci Flora


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs violettes


----------



## Loquita

A sample of Clean: Simply Soap.  It's okay.  Well, it's actually pretty meh.


----------



## talexs

Banana Republic Rosewood


----------



## marnay

Kenzo Amour


----------



## isabellam

How fun that y'all have a perfume thread!  I'm wearing Coco by Chanel today.  

FYI, there's a terrific discussion board: http://www.perfumeoflife.com/

If you're into perfume, that's a wonderful place to be!


----------



## RealDealGirl

Vera Wang The Fragarance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## Divyaangana

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## keodi

jo malone french lime blossom.


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## Designer_Love

juicy couture


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## kashmira

Jo Malone - Orange Blossom


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath & Body Works Winter Candy Apple


----------



## Threshold

*Al Oudh* (limited edition) by L'Artisan


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Gucci envy me2


----------



## claireZk

Masaki Matsushima Cherry Mat.  This scent is so pretty!


----------



## yellow08

LaVanila-Vanilla Grapefruit


----------



## PrincessD

Anna Sui Secret Wish =)


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Necromancer

VV Rose by Roberto Verino.


----------



## Bitten

Prada L'Eau Ambree


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## yellow08

Stella...


----------



## luvmy3girls

Jo Malone grapefruit


----------



## Jahpson

Tide detergent, I forgot to put on perfume today :shame:


----------



## carterazo

^^ LOL That has happened to me too and I have felt naked. 


Moods by Krizia


----------



## Divyaangana

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## xpurseloverx

princess by vera wang


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## awhitney

Love and Luck by Ed Hardy!


----------



## ccjach

quelques fleurs   wow!  I haven't worn that in years.  I'll have to dig the bottle out from the back of the closet.  After nursing my boys I got away from wearing perfume but I did buy a bottle of 31 Rue Cambon while in Paris in September.


----------



## flashy.stems

chanel no5


----------



## Bitten

Bvlgari pour Femme


----------



## loves

iunx l'ether earlier today. i was feeling a little down so i decided to treat myself. it is so very precious, i have less than 20mls left


----------



## it'sanaddiction

chanel allure


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## carterazo

*B & B Works Moonlight Path*


----------



## MissTiss

Valentino- Rock 'N Rose  and I think I may have VS Strawberries & Champagne body spray.


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain - Idylle

I love this new fragrance a lot so have a feeling I will be wearing it pretty much every day for the foreseeable future!


----------



## xpurseloverx

estee lauder sensous (sp?)


----------



## Nieners

La Perla - J'aime


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Chanel Allure.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath and Body Works Winter Candy Apple


----------



## samhainophobia

Hermes Ambre Narguile


----------



## Mediana

Bond No.9:s Hamptons


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Pigen

Narciso Rodriques for her


----------



## Nat

Jil - Jil Sander


----------



## talexs

Viva La Juicy


----------



## Divyaangana

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## Indigowaters

I love that! Which reminds me, I've got to stock up. 


Divyaangana said:


> Bath and Body Works Winter Candy Apple


----------



## purseprincess32

Issey Miyake- L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## kathyrose

Coach


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## talexs

Flowerbomb


----------



## lucywife

Quand Vient La Pluie Guerlain


----------



## ShkBass

today I wore issey miyake


----------



## carterazo

Isa


----------



## piperlu

Chanel Eau Premiere'


----------



## piperlu

.


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath and Body Works Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## Necromancer

Elle by YSL.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## janice

BLV Notte by Bvlgari, delicious scent! yum yum!


----------



## flashy.stems

burberry brit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## yellow08

Lamb...


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford's Private Blend _*Amber Absolute*_ over Roger & Gallet's *Oeillet Bleu*


----------



## janice

Angel Innocent by Thierry Mugler


----------



## Divyaangana

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## mymeimei02

Chanel Chance


----------



## PrincessMe

bebe


----------



## wkim

Very Sexy Hot - Victoria's Secret


----------



## keodi

creed fluerissmo.


----------



## meemoo83

can can by paris hilton >> just like it ;p


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique Happy


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Almost Bare


----------



## P.Y.T.

Pink Sugar


----------



## Necromancer

Rive Gauche - YSL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## qtyuki

Chloe by Chloe


----------



## dior_lady

Delices Cartier


----------



## Necromancer

Wish - Chopard


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang-Princess


----------



## Divyaangana

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## AngelBABY84

Hot Couture by Givenchy


----------



## MBee

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## alexandra28

Creed Virgin Islands (i love it!!!)


----------



## Divyaangana

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy layered with Bath & Body Works Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## Necromancer

Curious - Britney Spears


----------



## pattylauren

VS Sexy Little Things' Noir


----------



## Nieners

I'm addicited... La Perla - J'aime


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## daphodill84

Philosophy - Amazing Grace (love this scent!)


----------



## sw0pp

Terre d'Hermès


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel Chance


----------



## MissTiss

BBW Twilight Woods body spray


----------



## carterazo

B & B Works Moonlight Path


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Parisienne


----------



## talexs

Stella


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

juicy couture- viva la juicy


----------



## princissa77

Tom Ford tuscan leather


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath & Body Works Winter Candy Apple


----------



## Sweetpea83

purseprincess32 said:


> Vera Wang-Princess



This is on my xmas wish list!


----------



## purseprincess32

Estee Lauder's Beautiful


----------



## LarissaHK

Hermes merveilles


----------



## Cheryl

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## carterazo

Ciel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## ashlend

Delices de Cartier. I got a sample of it in an order from sephora.com. I'm trying to use up my random perfume samples one by one; I've got a whole baggie full of them in the bathroom in addition to my 4-5 full size fragrances!


----------



## Necromancer

Elle by YSL.


----------



## LilMissZoe

SJP's Lovely and Clinique Happy


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing Grace


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang's Princess


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford *Black Orchid*


----------



## xpurseloverx

ed hardy love and luck


----------



## SkinnyBish

RL's Romance.


----------



## TygerKitty

not perfume but body splash... twilight woods from bath and body works - normally I don't like their body stuff but I adoreeeeeeee this new scent!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Babydoll


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## talexs

Body Shop Vanilla edt


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Bitten

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## babevivtan

Silky Girl Cool http://www.silkycosmetics.com/collection02.html


----------



## noon

L by lolita lempicka


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## Threshold

_*In the Shadows*_ by Wylde Ivy - a new swooner!


----------



## RealDealGirl

Victoria's Secret Rapture


----------



## Katie68506

Missoni Acqua


----------



## TygerKitty

Kenzo Amore Florale - it was a free sample; I'm not sure I like it on me... hmm
http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P242402&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=1416

It's got musk in it... that usually doesn't sit well on my skin.  I like the lighter notes but the musk and cedar wood are too strong for me.  Oh well, at least it was a free sample!


----------



## Joannek1717

Romance by Ralph Lauren


----------



## BonBonLVr

Hermes' Un Jardin Sur le Nil


----------



## Bitten

Hermes Un Jardin En Mediterranee


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## carterazo

Ciel


----------



## yellow08

Stella


----------



## Mrs. SR

Acqua di Parma Blu Mediterraneo, Mitro di Panarea (phew, try saying that fast three times) http://www.acquadiparma.it/en/blumediterraneo.html


----------



## Necromancer

Fujiyama - Succes De Paris


----------



## Divyaangana

Flowerbomb

Just got it a few minutes ago and I am already in !


----------



## noon

Narciso Rodriguez Essence.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

CSP Aloha Tiare......it's supposed to smell like LUSH's Silky Underwear.  It's close, but there's something in there that I don't really like.  Will not re-purchase.


----------



## Raven05

YSL Parisienne

I just brought it last week, I really love it


----------



## keodi

creed love in white.


----------



## Bitten

Bvlgari Blv II


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## knics33

Ed Hardy original - so fun and light (can you tell I am already wanting warm weather lol?)


----------



## Jenphx

Burberry Brit.- Perfect for a rare rainy day.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Bvlgari Voile de Jasmin


----------



## MissTiss

V&R Flowerbomb.  Love this stuff.


----------



## kasmom

Flowerbomb here too. I love it for cold weather.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Elizaaa

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle

gorgeousssssssssss!


----------



## Necromancer

Wish - Chopard


----------



## canada's

agent provacateur - maitresse


----------



## kathyrose

BBW Country Apple


----------



## juicyincouture

i mix my scents today i wore chanel no 5 w calvin klien euphoria


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Bitten

Prada L'eau Ambree


----------



## noon

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## kasmom

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Threshold

Once again...  Tom Ford Private Blend _*Amber Absolute *_over
                      Roger & Gallet's_*Blue*_ *Carnatio**n*...
  ... astounding!


----------



## ashlend

I wore Delices de Cartier to work. After I ran this evening and showered, I put on Hugo Boss Selection for men. I've been experimenting a lot with men's colognes lately, and particularly like wearing them after I've done a hard workout and showered off. I think it's something about the freshness of them that I really crave at that time.


----------



## xpurseloverx

mac turquatic


----------



## Necromancer

Rive Gauche - YSL


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Allure


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## sugarjaws

Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## Katie68506

Missoni Acqua


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## yellow08

Bvlgari...


----------



## ladyisobel

J'adore.


----------



## samhainophobia

Revisiting Coco Mlle for the first time in several years, and feeling nostalgic...this was my signature scent for a while in college, and was the first really "grown up" perfume I ever had (before that I wore things like cK One, Gap Dream, and Origins Ginger Essence).  I still remember asking for Coco Mlle for Christmas, and thinking that $65 for a 1.7 oz. bottle was positively decadent , and how glamorous I felt with that bottle on my dresser and being able to say that I wore Chanel perfume.

I'm not as head over heels for it as I once was, but it still smells great.  I'm so glad .  I'd have been really upset if it didn't, I think.


----------



## kasmom

The Perfume Diary


----------



## Cheryl

Miss Cherie Dior


----------



## Necromancer

Burberry's The Beat


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## Mrs. SR

One spritz of Mitro di Panarea and one spritz of Bvlgari.


----------



## Nicole429

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## kasmom

Narciso Rodriguez


----------



## claireZk

Kai


----------



## gloria1273

Juicy Couture


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and honey


----------



## pattylauren

Love Spell


----------



## Bitten

Prada L'Eau Ambree


----------



## noon

Petite Cherie - Annick Goutal.


----------



## Phédre

Kelly Calèche


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

CHLOE  eau de parfum


----------



## LouisVuitton93

Epic by Amouage


----------



## shopem

gucci envy!


----------



## Bitten

Un Jardin en Mediterranee


----------



## holycooooow

Burberry Classic


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Almost Bare


----------



## MissTiss

BBW Twilight Woods


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Chance


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## otilia

carterazo said:


> Chanel No 5


 
me too


----------



## ashtray-girl

jean paul gaultier "classique"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Lovely by SJP.


----------



## lovebeibei

burberry brit..
i have to say i really liked this scent before i bought it...but now i'm not such a big fan..
should get some new perfume....i'm eyeing like 20 scents..don't know which one to get


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique Happy


----------



## NorthStar

Ralph Lauren Always Yours Romance


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Babyboll


----------



## octopus17

Le Dix - Balenciaga.


----------



## ellacoach

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Necromancer

At the moment just White Musk from The Body Shop. I'll be wearing something else after I have my shower in a few minutes.


----------



## holycooooow

Versace Bright Crystal!


----------



## sabr1na

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## baggingit

Euphoria CK


----------



## SkinnyBish

Romance.


----------



## bnjj

I will be wearing Idylle by Guerlain.


----------



## Moody

Chanel No5 :okay:

not really fond over celebrity perfume scent, am i missing out?
anyone use/smelled Kim kardashians Dashing? yay ,nay?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## yellow08

Stella...


----------



## libertybelle

Al Oudh by L'Artisan Perfumers. I got a whole bunch of perfume samples (like 50!) and this is the one I tried today.


----------



## Bitten

Prada L'Eau Ambree


----------



## Gingee

Valentino for tonight's holiday party


----------



## kasmom

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas


----------



## KCinPhilly

> At the moment just White Musk from The Body Shop.


 I bought some of this last year as the Body Shop here was clearancing it out. I really like it.

Today I wore in the AM Vera Wang Princess. In the PM wore Calvin Klein Euphoria.


----------



## merriboo

i had clean - shower fresh on today.
still deciding on tomorrow's !


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Moody said:


> anyone use/smelled Kim kardashians Dashing? yay ,nay?



is it even out yet? i'd like to smell it if it is...


----------



## chinkee21

libertybelle said:


> Al Oudh by L'Artisan Perfumers. I got a whole bunch of perfume samples (like 50!) and this is the one I tried today.



Can I get your review on this? I've been curious to get a vial too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## NorthStar

Ralph Lauren Always Yours Romance


----------



## PurseAddict79

Herve Leger Paris


----------



## Mahina

Estee Lauder _Sensuous_


----------



## jadise

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Nicole429

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Necromancer

Curious - Britney Spears


----------



## octopus17

Gold - Amouage. Hang the 'suitable for evening wear' bit, lol!


----------



## baggingit

Euphoria


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## kasmom

I am recently addicted to Leslie Blodgett Perfume Diary, I want to wear it almost everyday now.


----------



## cclovesluxury

Ooooo, this is fun! CK Euphoria


----------



## aliceanna

Miss Dior Cherie L'Eau


----------



## noon

Jean Paul Gaultier classique edp


----------



## Bitten

Pure Tiffany - an old classic but I'm feeling nostalgic.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

bath & body works twisted peppermint. it's sparkling and feels SO MINTY and fresh on your skin


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Chance by Chanel


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## otilia

Pure Poison - Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## AngelicaPlum

Oooh my 1st post  - yaaaaaay!!

I love wearing either

Tom Ford Black Orchid
or
Jo Malone Pomegranate Noir


----------



## kasmom

Leslie Blodgett, can't get enough of this perfume.


----------



## Necromancer

Elle by YSL...again.


----------



## ellacoach

I'm wearing a sample of Michael Kors Very Hollywood. I love it so much I think I'm going to go buy a bottle tomorrow!


----------



## Divyaangana

Flowerbomb


----------



## novella

Burberry Brit


----------



## AngelicaPlum

Divyaangana said:


> Flowerbomb


 
Ooh love this !


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Narcisco Rodriguez for Her


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## NorthStar

My Place or Yours Gina...by Benefit


----------



## kasmom

Prada Infusion Iris


----------



## Necromancer

At the moment just White Musk from The Body Shop.


----------



## Nicole429

Viva La Juicy


----------



## bags'rus

Flowerbomb.  


Question:  Perfum.com??????
Thinking of buying a bottle of Flowerbomb perfum from Perfum.com.
Anyone have experience with this online company?  Price for Flowerbomb is much better on Perfum.com than at Saks ($115 v. $150 for 3.4 oz perfum).


----------



## _bebee

gucci envy me


----------



## livewithclass

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## lemona

coco mademoiselle


----------



## wkim

Islandbody mist from The Gap. Been going back to their perfumes a lot of late. They're subtle but last all day.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Lovely by SJP.


----------



## nana2007

Angel by Therry Mugler


----------



## ashlend

Kiehl's musk oil. I'm obsessed with it right now.


----------



## Nicole429

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## keodi

jo malone dark amber ginger lily


----------



## PrincessGina

Gucci II


----------



## pearlisthegurl

viva la juicy by juicy couture


----------



## sweetiegirl

Petit Cherie by Annick Goutal.


----------



## Necromancer

Kenzo Flower


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## gloria1273

Dolce and Gabbana The One rose


----------



## NoSnowHere

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## kasmom

Chanel #5


----------



## patease

Perfume Diaries today!!!! Tomorrow Miss Dior Cherie absolutely love them both. Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## tamz_tamanna

JLO... itttttttttttttt


----------



## yellow08

lolita lempicka


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## kasmom

Philosophy - Pure Grace


----------



## NorthStar

Vera Wang Rock Princess


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel - Chance


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas


----------



## Necromancer

Byzance - Rochas


----------



## aliceanna

Chanel Chance--not my favorite, but it was the only one that smelled appealing to my stuffy nose today.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

MJ Lola - I just bought a week or so ago, and I can't get enough, I love it.


----------



## Moo

quelquefleurs. Kind of an old lady perfume, but I like it. Actually I prefer it on others and the way it smells on my clothes over the way it smells on me. Odd, I know.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Clinique Happy!


----------



## lovebeibei

viva la juicy


----------



## Raven05

La Perla


----------



## Creammia

Chloe Perfume


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## NorthStar

Laugh with me Lee Lee...by benefit


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## reon

always either chloe or lanvin! love them both equally


----------



## kasmom

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Necromancer

At the moment it's  just The Body Shop's White Musk, but that'll change later in the day.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Coach the original...which I couldn't stand when it first launched but now that I have worn it 2 days in a row...I like it.


----------



## Necromancer

Rive Gauche - YSL


----------



## Designer_Love

juicy couture


----------



## missjenny2679

Stella Nude


----------



## xpurseloverx

mac turquatic sp?? im obsessed with this3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Necromancer

Shi - Alfred Sung


----------



## noon

Narcisso Rodriguez Essence


----------



## carterazo

Moonlight Path  by B & B Works


----------



## novella

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Chance


----------



## yellow08

D&G-The One 
(trying to rediscover some scents I haven't worn in a while, I can't remember what I liked about this one :s


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## JuneHawk

Liz Claiborne Curve.  It was the first thing I managed to grab before my 16 month old snatched something in the dresser.


----------



## Mahina

Moon Sparkle


----------



## hautecouture15

SJP covet pure bloom


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## noon

JPG classique


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath & Body Works Winter Candy Apple


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Armani Black Code


----------



## ROMAAMOR

D&G from Anthology- L´IMPÉRATRICE


----------



## alleriaa

Parisienne - Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## Sophie-Rose

YSL Opium


----------



## Divyaangana

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## ChiChi143

Ralph Lauren Style


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## noon

Quel Amour - Annick Goutal


----------



## Queen_Bee

Valentino- Rock 'n Rose


----------



## Necromancer

My Queen by Alexander McQueen.


----------



## Vogue7

Pink sugar - aquolina


----------



## pond23

A sample vial of Chanel "Chance"


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Nicole429

Ralph Lauren Romance

All my other perfumes are packed for moving on Monday!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

My new love: Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Creed spring flower


----------



## alleriaa

Miss Dior Chérie


----------



## jwhitlock

Bobbi Brown "Bath." I just got it yesterday! Love it!


----------



## Designer_Love

bath & body works winter white citrus, i got it for xmas and just tried it...i HATE it...this one is going in the yard sale pile for spring.


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## noon

annick goutal's quel amour


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Pink by Victoria Secret.


----------



## Designer_Love

bath & body works winter white fresh...got it for xmas and tried it for the first time today and i love it and want a second bottle in case i run out one of these days.


----------



## sw0pp

Ambre Narguilé by Hermès


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## vanillabean

burberry sheer brit


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas


----------



## yellow08

LaVanila-Vanilla/Grapefruit


----------



## malmccy

D&G La Lune and L'imperatrice


----------



## Divyaangana

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## Necromancer

Curious - Britney Spears


----------



## aliceanna

Guerlain Pampelune


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Today, I used Creed spring flower


----------



## lovebeibei

YSL Parisienne


----------



## Ali7364

Clean- Shower Fresh.


----------



## Designer_Love

bath & body works fragrant water Japanese cherry blossom...reminds me so much of freedom by Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## missgiannina

miss dior cherie


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## novella

Burberry Brit


----------



## Designer_Love

versace bright crystal


----------



## Just Violet

J'adore (christian dior)


----------



## Nat

Femme - Hugo Boss. I always come back to this fragrance, love it.


----------



## Oogolly

Love Rocks from Victoria's Secret


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Spooky07170

Chanel No. 5


----------



## Divyaangana

Burberry The Beat


----------



## lovebeibei

gucci flora


----------



## noon

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Necromancer

At the moment it's Fujiyama by Succes De Paris.


----------



## Tupelo Honey

vera wang princess.


----------



## miranda3211

Allure - Chanel


----------



## Sugarae2000

Vera Wang rock princess


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

For the first time in over a yr I wore a different perfume today. 

Escada- Marine Groove. I LOVE it.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel - Chance


----------



## Sarni

Dolce & Gabbana- The One


----------



## coconutsboston

Dolce & Gabbana - L'Eau the One


----------



## supermommy

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## _bebee

gucci envy me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## gnourtmat

vera wang princess


----------



## NorthStar

Vera Wang Rock Princess


----------



## carterazo

B & B Works Moonlight Path


----------



## Mahina

Fancy by Jessica Simpson


----------



## IconScent

Miss Charming by Juliette Has a Gun.


----------



## talexs

TokyoMilk Cherry Bomb


----------



## misstrine85

MBMJ "Fig"


----------



## Threshold

M. Micaliff's *Black Sea*


----------



## noon

Narcisso Rodriguez essence


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath & Body Works Wild Honeysuckle


----------



## lovebeibei

ed hardy


----------



## xpurseloverx

ysl pareisnee (sp big time lol)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## trapt204

Chanel Coco


----------



## purseprincess32

Burberry


----------



## Mahina

Estee Lauder Sensuous


----------



## belle_91

Harajuku lovers: love


----------



## Necromancer

The Beat  by Burberry.


----------



## devoted7

Marc Jacobs Daisy~Silver Edition


----------



## chanelbelle7

Stella McCartney Rose


----------



## Loquita

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey Cologne.  

This is the first time I am wearing this...it lasts forever and smells wonderful!


----------



## Spendaholic

NYE - She By Emporio Armani


----------



## Krab

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle &#9829;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang- Princess.


----------



## noon

juicy couture


----------



## Necromancer

Shi by Alfred Sung


----------



## Mahina

BBW Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## Threshold

_*White Cashmere*_ by Wylde Ivy


----------



## honey on boost

Issey Miyake a touch of cloud


----------



## xpurseloverx

dior hypnotic poison


----------



## Bitten

Narciso Rodriguez for her eau de toilette.


----------



## aliceanna

Guerlain Pampelune again--it makes me feel like summer isn't so very far away.


----------



## noon

Serge Luten Un bois Vanille


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Chloe eau de parfum


----------



## misstrine85

Marc Jacobs Fig


----------



## keodi

jo malone blue aguava cacao


----------



## sabishka

David Yurman


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Allure.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Vera Wang Flower Princess. I know it's a spring scent & it's dead cold out today, but I couldn't help it


----------



## Kimmi

Burberry Brit EDP


----------



## Krab

Chanel Chance


----------



## deeth

Prada L'Eau Ambrée


----------



## talexs

Philosophy- Falling In Love


----------



## wkim

Gap Islandbody


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Chance


----------



## Krab

Nicole429 said:


> Chanel Chance



Yay, me too! It's such a great scent !


----------



## Necromancer

At the moment it's just a Body Shop one called White Musk. I'll put another one on after I shower.


----------



## Threshold

*Red Sea *by M. Micallef


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## Sweetpea83

talexs said:


> Philosophy- Falling In Love




I sprayed this on yesterday while at Sephora...LOVE it...so want to get it!


----------



## lis_sing

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## baggingit

Philosophy Inner Grace


----------



## PrincessGina

Marc jacobs


----------



## aliceanna

Trying out my new sample of Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## talexs

Sweetpea83 said:


> I sprayed this on yesterday while at Sephora...LOVE it...so want to get it!


 

I love it too, reminds me of a less expensive version of the Trish McEvoy blackberries and vanilla I used to wear.  Just a tip, it doesn't last too long so I recommend buying the lotion and perfume oil (for quick touch ups).  Also, sometimes QVC has awesome deals on layering kits


----------



## Sauté

Promesse by Cacharel.

Currently going through my third bottle of the stuff so I think I´ve found THE perfume (does that make me a grown up  )


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## noon

Miss dior cherie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## Normamargot

Ed Hardy!


----------



## Necromancer

L'eau D'issey - Issey Miyake


----------



## baggingit

falling in love philosophy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## itsnicole

YSL- Parisienne


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Parisienne


----------



## Weekend shopper

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## Joannek1717

Estee Lauder Pure White Linen....yummy!!!!!!!!


----------



## perlefine

Clean Fresh Laundry


----------



## Necromancer

Kenzo Flower


----------



## NorthStar

Ralph Lauren-Romance Always Yours


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## talexs

Fresh- Sake


----------



## Loquita

Annick Goutal - Eau du Sud


----------



## Designer_Love

B&BW cucumber melon, my fiance loves this scent on me.


----------



## xsavagex

Princess - Vera Wang


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas


----------



## seaotta

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## kasmom

Jo Malone Pomegranate Noir


----------



## SingleInAtlanta

Falling In love -- by Philosophy


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Burberry - Summer haha (love it!!)


----------



## *Cristina*

Bath & Body Works - Exotic Coconut


----------



## Designer_Love

Victorias Secret - Coconut Passion, ordered recently and just got it today, and i love it! I'm so glad i ordered two bottles.


----------



## baggingit

Givenchy Extravagance 

trying to use up the bottle and getting close


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## canada's

Tom Ford - Black Orchid

one of my christmas gifts from my husband!


----------



## GOALdigger

fancy by jessica simpson


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Narciso Rodriguez for Her


----------



## Bri 333

Dolce and Gabbana The Rose One


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## courty

dolce & gabanna Sicily. it's freezing cold in NYC, so i love this scent right now- it smells like sunscreen and the beach.


----------



## noon

Valentino rock n rose pret a porter


----------



## pmburk

Clarins Eau Dynamisante


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel - Chance


----------



## talexs

Fresh- Strawberry Flowers


----------



## AmandaHW

Philosophy pure grace...I love the smell but find it doesn't have staying power on me


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Stella McCartney- StellaNude

It smells so beautiful!


----------



## kasmom

Jessica Simpson - Fancy


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## laloki

Chanel No. 5


----------



## lovelysarahg

Sarah Jessica Parker - Lovely
It's been my staple for the last couple years (since it came out actually).

I do love Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue as well, but I need to buy another bottle of it.


----------



## lianichka

Givenchy Ange ou Demon Le Secret


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I'am using the Coach Signature perfume...Love it..*


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## kasmom

Bare Skin


----------



## novella

Burberry Brit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## queennadine

Hermes Concentre D'Orange Verte...yummy!


----------



## ellacoach

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Pursefanatic85

has anyone tried Vera Wang Glam Princess?
http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P253800&categoryId=C14940#


----------



## baggingit

Amor Amor


----------



## pinkboudoir

*Jo Malone Blue Agava & Cacao* - love the bitter cacao yet warm foody but dry vanillia notes in this. but when i was recovering from food poisoning, I just could not stomach this for days.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I'am wearing Body by Victoria Secret.....*


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath and Body Works Sensuous Amber


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Babydoll


----------



## talexs

Viva La Juicy


----------



## Love my Tanos

The new Narciso Rodriguez , called Essence. It reminds me of a cross between Stella Nude and Kenzo Flower. It's very pretty and light, and the bottle is really unique.


----------



## mayen120

Marc Jacobs - Rain :buttercup:


----------



## Bri 333

Chanel- Beige


----------



## Bitten

Pure Tiffany. Love it, so classy and chic.


----------



## Lady_Gaga

White diamond


----------



## baggingit

Euphoria


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## itsnicole

Prada's L'Eau Ambrée


----------



## ellacoach

versace bright crystal


----------



## sun.shyne

DK Cashmere Mist


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I'am wearing Chanel #5......*


----------



## hautecouture15

My favourite - SJP Covet Pure Bloom


----------



## kasmom

Amazing Grace - I just realized that I'm getting over this fragrance.


----------



## carterazo

Moon Light Path from Bath & Body Works


----------



## talexs

Tocca- Stella


----------



## devoted7

MJ Daisy, Silver Edition


----------



## pinkboudoir

Super hot day today so it would be something critrusy. L'Artisan Ananaz Fizz. Just enough green notes so it does not end up too sugary sweet.


----------



## missgiannina

dior pure poison


----------



## it'sanaddiction

versace Woman


----------



## baggingit

Black Amethyst BBW


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MJ Daizy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Moo

YSL Parisienne


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## PrincessMe

bebe


----------



## TygerKitty

pacifica tuscan blood orange


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## baggingit

Givenchy Extravagance


----------



## Yoora

Viktor & Rolf  Flowerbomb


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere.


----------



## Phédre

Kelly Calèche


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Jessica Simpson - Fancy


----------



## noon

Valentino rock n rose pret a porter


----------



## Necromancer

Burberry's The Beat.


----------



## fatumera

Prada L'eau Ambree


----------



## sillywahine

Ferragamo - incanto Shine


----------



## baggingit

Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely by SJP.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel - Chance


----------



## MissTiss

BBW Twilight Woods


----------



## kasmom

Chanel No.5


----------



## claireZk

BBW Magnolia Blossom


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## joodi

Chanel No.5


----------



## sab_angel

Juicy couture - Couture Couture


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Bath and Body Works Cherry blossom body spray


----------



## babypie

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist


----------



## laloki

Prada Amber


----------



## Necromancer

L'Eau d'Issey by Issey Miyake


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Parisienne


----------



## talexs

L'occitane baby water


----------



## Divyaangana

Burberry The Beat


----------



## strachulec

Etra Etro mixed with Equus Lalique


----------



## Designer_Love

juicy couture


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## xpurseloverx

Gucci envy me


----------



## MissTiss

BBW Twilight Woods.  Again.


----------



## ellacoach

Gucci Flora


----------



## seaotta

Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## perlefine

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## talexs

Gucci II


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## 0Lily0

TR perfume.


----------



## kasmom

Prada - Infusion D'iris


----------



## strachulec

Eau de Star


----------



## noon

Valentino rock n rose pret a porter


----------



## Krab

Parisienne by YSL, so sweet!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy- Pure Grace.


----------



## Stars & Rockets

Princess by Vera Wang


----------



## Jeannam2008

I just got a small sample of *Couture Couture by Juicy Couture* with my Sephora order. I LOVE IT, I'm buying a big bottle


----------



## Jeneen

RL Glamorous ... again... reminds me of Rome.


----------



## babypie

Chanel #5


----------



## pinkboudoir

Diptyque L'Ombre.


----------



## laloki

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Necromancer

I'm wearing Curious, by Britney Spears, but I'm about to have a shower, so that'll change.


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas


----------



## Lulette

Juicy Couture (the original)


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Viva La Juicy


----------



## Necromancer

Pure Poison by Dior.


----------



## Leonie_

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## strachulec

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## sun.shyne

Lola by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## yellow08

Stella


----------



## ellacoach

GUcci Flora


----------



## Krab

Coco Mademoiselle, such nice scent!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Viva La Juicy (my last spray of it, it's done!! )


----------



## xpurseloverx

D&G- La Lune


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci - Gucci


----------



## Divyaangana

Flowerbomb


----------



## Krab

Coco Mademoiselle again. &#9829;


----------



## Justyna

burberry weekend


----------



## strachulec

Kenzo Flower Oriental


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## MJDaisy

viva la juicy


----------



## Necromancer

Bulgari Pour Femme


----------



## rainrowan

Coco Mademoiselle EDP


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy- Pure Grace.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Amor Amor, Cacharel


----------



## Designer_Love

bath & body works sun ripened raspberry


----------



## noon

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Chance


----------



## mdlcal28

Lanvin Jeanne........I LOVE this perfume.


----------



## Necromancer

YSL's Elle.


----------



## excessbaggage

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## devoted7

^me too! but silver edition


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Spendaholic

Last Night I Was Wearing Armani Code By Giorgio Armani


----------



## perlefine

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## noon

Chanel Chance.


----------



## baglady925

Amazing Grace. philosophy


----------



## baggingit

Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## Nicole429

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## dmitchell15

Today I wore Bath & body works Fig and Brown sugar body spray.


----------



## dmitchell15

baggingit said:


> Givenchy Extravagance


 

I love this perfume. It is absolutely divine and hard to find unless you buy it online.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs- Daisy.


----------



## momofgirls

Amazing Grace philosopy


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Prada Infusion D'Iris


----------



## Necromancer

Omar Sharif for Women


----------



## babevivtan

*D&G The One*


----------



## strachulec

Alien


----------



## Krab

YSL Parisienne!


----------



## noon

L by Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## lolakitten

Hermes Vanille Galante


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Gucci rush


----------



## kasmom

Chanel No.5


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

kelly calèche hermès


----------



## Krab

Showered & now Coco Mademoiselle!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Jo Malone Dark Amber & Ginger Lily


----------



## Necromancer

Byzance by Rochas


----------



## kenseysimone

i love love - moschino


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## yellow08

Stella...


----------



## noon

Velentinto rock and rose pret a porter


----------



## kasmom

Jessica Simpson - Fance


----------



## babypie

Viva la Juicy


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MJ Daizy


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas


----------



## MJDaisy

viva la juicy!


----------



## Necromancer

Bulgari


----------



## strachulec

Tumulte


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## talexs

Pacifica Blood Orange


----------



## overworked

paul smith rose


----------



## kasmom

Jo Malone - Pomegranate Noir


----------



## aliceanna

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## alexandra28

Jo Marlone - Nectarine and Honey


----------



## lovemysavior

alexandra28 said:


> Jo Marlone - Nectarine and Honey


Oooh, that's my favorite Jo Malone scent (which I don't own).  Today I am wearing Dior's Jadore.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Estee Lauder Private Collection - Jasmine White Moss


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci Envy


----------



## tulemar

jo malone  pomegranite noir...


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## pond23

Philosophy Falling In Love cologne spray


----------



## Bitten

tulemar said:


> jo malone  pomegranite noir...



I LOOOOOVE this scent - in winter I love to spray it on my pillows and then snuggle in...

Today I wore Bvlgari Blv II - it's so hot and delicious and summery at the moment, I'm wearing beautiful dresses and lovely summer scents.


----------



## lumkeikei

Versace, Bright Crystal


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## alexandra28

Victoria Secret Heavently!


----------



## alexandra28

Awesome! And it last on me all day, at the end of the day DH could still smell it. Very nice fragance, i have been thinking of getting the body lotion as well  


lovemysavior said:


> Oooh, that's my favorite Jo Malone scent (which I don't own). Today I am wearing Dior's Jadore.


----------



## talexs

Fresh- Strawberry Flowers


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Babydoll


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MJ Daizy


----------



## babypie

Clinique Happy


----------



## Elsie87

Chanel Allure Sensuelle


----------



## noon

L de lolita lempicka


----------



## NatalieMT

D&G Rose The One.


----------



## hautecouture15

Chloe


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel - Coco*


----------



## Necromancer

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## overworked

armani code


----------



## baggingit

JLo Glo


----------



## kasmom

Chanel no.5


----------



## lovebeibei

viva la juicy


----------



## aliceunchained

Natori


----------



## babevivtan

*DKNY Green Apple.  Very refreshing!*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs- Daisy.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Avril Lavigne's Black Star (borrowed from my dd)


----------



## kasmom

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Gucci Rush


----------



## baggingit

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## noon

versace bright crystal


----------



## Necromancer

YSL's Rive Gauche


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Coach, the Signature Perfume...*


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle


----------



## Divyaangana

Bath & Body Works Winter Candy Apple


----------



## noon

Penhaligons Bluebell


----------



## baggingit

it'sanaddiction said:


> Bvlgari Rose Essentielle


 

I tried this one on at Macy's the other night. Very nice!


----------



## kasmom

Jo Malone - Lime Basil and Mandarin


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria Secret-Pink.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle edt


----------



## kasmom

Jessica Simpson - Fancy


----------



## babypie

I'm wearing a sample of *Issey Miyake L'Eau D'issey *and it's horrible.  Smells like cheap bathroom air spray


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Prada l'eau ambrée


----------



## noon

valentino rock n rose pret a porter


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## aliceanna

J'Adore Dior


----------



## gnourtmat

Daisy!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy- Pure Grace.


----------



## kasmom

Leslie Blodgett The Perfume Diary


----------



## seaotta

Burberry Brit


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*My Coach Signature Spray Perfume......*


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel - Coco*


----------



## baggingit

Be Delicious


----------



## carterazo

Bath & Body Works Moonlight Path


----------



## talexs

Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## noon

jpg classique


----------



## SomethingSinful

D&G 1 Le Bateleur


----------



## J`adore LV

Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## Necromancer

Britney Spears' Curious.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## missgiannina

chance by chanel


----------



## sun.shyne

stella by stella mccartney


----------



## ellacoach

versace bright crystal


----------



## katran26

CREED Love in Black


----------



## noon

Miss dior cherie


----------



## LADC_chick

D & G 3, L'Imperatrice. Love it!


----------



## yoglood

Fresh Laundry-- Clean


----------



## juicyincouture

Giorgio Armani Beverly Hills


----------



## purseonal

Ralph Lauren Romanch


----------



## talexs

Creative Scentualizations Perfect Bliss


----------



## kasmom

Narciso Rodriguez


----------



## babevivtan




----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## J`adore LV

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## axewoman

D&G l'eau the one - my new fav!


----------



## kasmom

Chanel No.5


----------



## noon

Jadore Dior


----------



## fawn

Dolce & Gabbana light blue


----------



## Jeannam2008

Calvin Klein - Eternity


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Necromancer

Elle by YSL


----------



## talexs

Body Shop coconut oil


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy- Pure Grace.


----------



## roxys

Parisienne - YSL


----------



## kasmom

Hana Mori Butterfly


----------



## ellacoach

MJ Daisy


----------



## Threshold

Fendi *Asja*


----------



## yellow08

Stella


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Givenchy Very Irresistable


----------



## noon

Valentino rock and rose pret a porter


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci Envy


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas


----------



## babyontheway

V&R flower bomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## yellow08

Lamb


----------



## iNikki

Falling In Love- Philosophy.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Jo Malone..grapefruit


----------



## ellacoach

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## sun.shyne

D&G The One


----------



## elmel

La Vanilla Vanilla Grapefruit - love this!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I'am wearing Heavenly by Victoria Secret....*


----------



## carterazo

Bath & Body Works Moonlight Path


----------



## xpurseloverx

viva la juicy


----------



## PurseAddict79

Juicy Couture


----------



## noon

narciso rodriguez essence


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Lola

YSL Parisienne


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel  Cuir de Russie...


----------



## Necromancer

Prada L' Eau Ambree


----------



## Threshold

Serge Lutens  _*Datura Noir*_


----------



## babypie

Kim Kardashian's scent, I received a sample bottle.  Not really feeling it...


----------



## soda-pop

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Bitten

Prada L'Eau Ambree - I love the scent but I'm a bit annoyed - I bought the 80ml atomiser bottle and it's almost all gone and NOT from me using it! I think it's just evaporating!


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Lanvin eclat d'arpege


----------



## Krab

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Pollie-Jean

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3009/2558663463_e41a3bdee8.jpg


----------



## noon

Versace bright crystal


----------



## bnjj

B&BW Warm Vanilla Sugar body spray.


----------



## designingdancer

Kat Von D's Sinner.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs- Daisy.


----------



## mssmelanie

Philosopy - Unconditional Love


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## maggiesze1

Coach Legacy! I love this stuff!!


----------



## kippeydale

Gucci Envy


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Jo Malone Dark Amber and Ginger Lily


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## iqaganda

Chanel - Chance


----------



## rietje123

Idylle by Guerlain


----------



## PrincessGina

YSL Parisienne


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Threshold

*Tom Ford's Pure Musk over Black Orchid*


----------



## Krab

YSL Parisienne!


----------



## babyontheway

Marc Jacobs Lola- yummy


----------



## roxys

Gucci- Flora love it! =D


----------



## Necromancer

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## aliceanna

Givenchy Simply Irresistible


----------



## noon

Max Mara


----------



## Divyaangana

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## Joannek1717

Ralph Lauren Romance.  Would be Parisienne if I had some - didn't get it at the outlet and have kicked myself ever since cuz I haven't seen it there again...


----------



## Mrs. SR

Joy


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Parisienne


----------



## Dawn

The Body Shop - Love Etc. 

it's definitely my favorite every day perfume right now. love it!


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas


----------



## Necromancer

Rive Gauche - YSL. (It's almost finished. Time to buy some more.)


----------



## talexs

Fracas


----------



## lorihmatthews

Lemon Sugar by Fresh


----------



## noon

Serge luten - un bois vanille


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bvlgari Au The Blanc


----------



## laloki

Chloé


----------



## lisalovesshoes

VCA Feerie EDT - my current fav


----------



## Divyaangana

Flowerbomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy- Pure Grace.


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Parisienne


----------



## noon

Narciso Rodriguez essence


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

bath and body works - Cherry Blossom


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## babyontheway

Michael Kors


----------



## xpurseloverx

YSL paressine (sp)


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Today is Chance by Chanel


----------



## DiamondFemme

Armani Code


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Estee Lauder Private Collection Jasmine White Moss


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Creative Scentualizations Perfect Tuberose


----------



## strachulec

Etra Etro


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Necromancer

Narciso Rodriguez For Her.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Bri 333

Dolce and Gabbana The Rose One


----------



## Divyaangana

Burberry The Beat


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bvlgari au the rouge


----------



## noon

JPG classique


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Marc Jacobs- Lola


----------



## noon

JPG classique


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy- Pure Grace.


----------



## Heath-kkf

harajuko lovers - love


----------



## talexs

Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## eskimo*gem

Pursefanatic85 said:


> has anyone tried Vera Wang Glam Princess?
> http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P253800&categoryId=C14940#


 
yep, it's lovely  i got it for my birthday this week and i've worn it every day since!!


----------



## otilia

pure poison dior


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Hot Couture by Givenchy


----------



## carterazo

B & B W Moonlight Path


----------



## burgundy123

Donna Karen - Cashmere Mist


----------



## xpurseloverx

juicy couture


----------



## Necromancer

Amarige Mariage - Givenchy


----------



## madforchloe

Mitsouko by Guerlain


----------



## noon

Bluebell - Penhaligons


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## LADC_chick

By accident, YSL's "Parisienne." There was a sampler in this month's _Vogue_ (US). Now, I have to have it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## dutch.dreams

Clinique


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Prada Infusion d'Iris


----------



## lykrealones

Coco Mademoiselle,for weekends.


----------



## baggingit

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## zinacef

Amazing grace by Philosophy---- since they started selling this!!! loyal fan


----------



## mayura

Nanette Lepore


----------



## Gingee

Valentino


----------



## beauty k addict

my fave.. sheer stella by stella mcCartney


----------



## carterazo

Moonlight Path by B&BW


----------



## Necromancer

Narciso Rodriguez


----------



## Samia

Chanel no 5


----------



## Gingee

Le Baiser du Dragon by Cartier


----------



## noon

Valentino rock and rose


----------



## Necromancer

Narciso Rodriguez For Her...again.


----------



## graceful

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## missmari

Scandal by Roja Dove Haute Parfum


----------



## NewPurse

"Coco Mademoiselle" by CHANEL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bond No 9 New York


----------



## albee

chance- chanel


----------



## Happy Luppy

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## KatieBaby86

Paris Hilton! lol My mum brought it for me, I'd never have thought of getting it but I actually love the scent lol


----------



## kewljeans

Union Square by Bond No. 9


----------



## Designer_Love

juicy couture


----------



## minishop

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Babydoll


----------



## noon

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Jenna Lynn

*L de Lolita Lempicka*


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## carterazo

Ciel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Bitten

Hermes Un Jardin en Mediterranee


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## sun.shyne

Marc Jacobs "Lola"


----------



## Threshold

*Serge Lutens Datura Noir*


----------



## noon

Chanel Chance


----------



## noon

Jenna Lynn said:


> *L de Lolita Lempicka*



I  this scent


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## babyontheway

Alien by TM


----------



## talexs

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## noon

L lolita lempicka


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci Envy


----------



## alexandra28

victoria secret heavently


----------



## Bagaday

Jo Malone Grapefruit - there is no other (for me).


----------



## NoSnowHere

Japanese Cherry Blossom from Bath & Body.


----------



## Divyaangana

Chanel Chance

Got a sample of it the other day and love it! I need to pick up a full sized bottle for myself.


----------



## MiamiSocialite

Burberry Brit, been wearing her for years


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## it'sanaddiction

D & G Rose The One


----------



## noon

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Threshold

*Tom Ford Black Orchid*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## kathyrose

Michael Kors very Hollywood


----------



## Necromancer

Issey Miyake LEau DIssey


----------



## Love Of My Life

the new Balenciaga.. lovely but for me will be using for spring/summer


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Today, Chance by Chanel


----------



## Divyaangana

Burberry The Beat


----------



## noon

Un bois vanille by serge lutens


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Threshold

Nearly spring weather here in northern CA, so this just felt _right..._

_*Blue* _  Ralph Lauren


----------



## Necromancer

Curious - Britney Spears


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Luv n bags

Chanel - Allure Sensuelle...


----------



## Necromancer

I've had a shower and am about to head out for lunch and now I'm wearing Dior's Pure Poison.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I wore Pure Poison tonight too! I just got it a few days ago, love it!


----------



## Bri 333

Dolce and Gabbana The Rose One


----------



## Raneja

Obsession CK


----------



## quenda

mark jacobs


----------



## babypie

A sample of Flowers by Kenzo.  Not liking it much.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## noon

narciso rodriguez essence


----------



## LVmom

Clean Sweet Layer.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## lavidacampus

Gucci Flora


----------



## otilia

Livia1 said:


> *Chanel no.5*


 
me too


----------



## Bitten

T&Co Pure Tiffany


----------



## aki_sato

Moschino - Funny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## noon

chanel chance


----------



## yellow08

Lavanila-Van/GFruit


----------



## *Jem*

Fresh CITRON DE VIGNE perfume


----------



## PurseAddict79

YSL Parisienne 

Thanks to my lovely bf


----------



## nmlondon

Kelly Caleche Hermes


----------



## gumbag

PurseAddict79 said:


> YSL Parisienne



Same here!


----------



## terri_berri

L'Occataine Lotus


----------



## Threshold

Laura Tonatto _*Oltre*_


----------



## Necromancer

Narciso Rodriguez for her


----------



## talexs

Stella


----------



## aki_sato

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## noon

valentino rock and rose pret a porter


----------



## softchickenyou

Versace Bright Crystal - my Valentine's Day gift


----------



## Threshold

_*- Barbara Bui Le Parfum*_


----------



## _bebee

gucci flora


----------



## Necromancer

Shi - Alfred Sung


----------



## TenYearsGone

D&G No. 3 L'Imperatrice. I love it.


----------



## vanessamcqueen

Balenciaga eau de parfum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works- japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Threshold

Annick Goutal _*Mandragore*_


----------



## lvuittonaddict

juicy Couture


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes.


----------



## wasabipea

Cherie, Miss Dior


----------



## _bebee

gucci envy me


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## xpurseloverx

viva la juicy


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci Envy


----------



## NITE_FOXX

coach iris body splash


----------



## LabelMeLovely

Angel by  thierry mugler


----------



## Monoi

Laura


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## XOKIMMY128OX

Lovely is my all time favorite perfume!!! 

Im wearing Escada moon sparkle today


----------



## Threshold

A bit of Spring... a bit of Winter: Parfumerie Generale* Iris Oriental*


----------



## talexs

Pacifica Blood Orange


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Bath and Body Works Cherry Blossom


----------



## xpurseloverx

ysl paresienne


----------



## noon

JPG classique


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## blueeyez259

Balenciaga Paris EDP


----------



## desertsand

Philosophy - Field of Flowers


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dolce & Gabbana Rose The One


----------



## Bri 333

Sabi by Henry Dunay


----------



## Divyaangana

BBW Wild Honeysuckle


----------



## NITE_FOXX

hollister bf got me for xmas


----------



## sun.shyne

Marc Jacobs - Daisy


----------



## Sweetpea83

XOKIMMY128OX said:


> *Lovely is my all time favorite perfume!!!
> *
> Im wearing Escada moon sparkle today




It's one of my faves too!


Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## desertsand

Viktor & Rolf - Flowerbomb


----------



## NoSnowHere

MJ Daisy


----------



## Necromancer

Just a body spray from the Body Shop at the moment called White Musk.


----------



## XOKIMMY128OX

Curious- Britney Spears


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Jo Malone - Nectarine and Orange Blossom


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Gucci Rush


----------



## Necromancer

Pure Poison - Dior


----------



## babevivtan

Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte


----------



## desertsand

Philosophy ~ Unconditional Love


----------



## talexs

Creative Scentualization Beauty comes from Within


----------



## noon

miss dior cherie


----------



## Jeannam2008

DKNY - Delicious


----------



## Desi

Victories Secret- Sexy little things NOIR.


----------



## mcb100

ed hardy for women perfume


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## toxic-rush

viva la juicy.


----------



## jclr

Petite Cherie by Annick Goutal


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Pure Poison (It's my "going out" perfume!)


----------



## Bri 333

Dolce and Gabbana The Rose One


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## aki_sato

Moschino - Funny


----------



## crystalrnc

Michael Kors


----------



## desertsand

Philosophy ~ Field of Flowers (new and Nordstrom exclusive). Kinda diggin' it...and the price was decent!


----------



## noon

Miss dior cherie


----------



## Necromancer

Curious - Britney Spears


----------



## Bri 333

Bath and Body Works Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## aki_sato

Clinique - Happy


----------



## missjoisu

d&g light blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs- Daisy.


----------



## Threshold

Keiko Mecheri *Iris Poupre*


----------



## sun.shyne

DK - Cashmere Mist


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## AmandaHW

Miss Dior Cherie...finally broke down and bought it this weekend even though my pefume counter is already overflowing!


----------



## Necromancer

Fujiyama by Succes De Paris


----------



## fshnonmymind

One of my new favorites, Viva La Juicy


----------



## desertsand

Philosophy ~ Amazing Grace


----------



## noon

L de lolita lempicka


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I just showered, but I was wearing the new Chanel Chance - Eau Tendre


----------



## ArielleMonai

Escada-Marine Groove


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Prada Infusion d'Iris


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Issy Miyake....not sure which one....it has tall, triangular shape with a silver cap and frosty bottle. Kinda reminds me of CK Escape.


----------



## Jahpson

Versace Bright Crystals.

I really like it, smells like fancy shampoo. lol


----------



## exotikittenx

YSL Parisienne


----------



## desertsand

Viktor&Rolf ~ Flowerbomb


----------



## NoSnowHere

falling in love by philosophy


----------



## xpurseloverx

DG- La Lune


----------



## PurseAddict79

Mchael Kors Island


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## pmburk

Victoria's Secret - Rapture.


----------



## fshnonmymind

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## noon

Chance by chanel


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes.


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas


----------



## scott_f

my favorite cologne and one i wear very often is issey miyake l'eau d'issey

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P6325


----------



## HauteMama

I recently tried a sample of Estee Lauder's Sensuous and really liked it. I bought a bottle and it is my new favorite.


----------



## Cheryl

Burberry Brit


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Threshold

*Laura Tonatto Oltre*


----------



## ashtray-girl

prada tendre


----------



## ArielleMonai

I'm in love with Escada marine Groove!!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

L'eau par Kenzo


----------



## alexandra28

Victoria Secret - Heavently


----------



## babyontheway

jo malone vanilla and anise


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ArielleMonai said:


> I'm in love with Escada marine Groove!!



Ditto. I'm wearing this today.


----------



## jburgh

Annick Goutal - Eau d'Hadrien


----------



## poshpearl

Chanel no. 5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel #5


----------



## Bitten

Hermes Un Jardin en Mediterranee - eau d'abondance; it's seriously hot and gross today so I like being able to drench myself in this very fresh, light fragrance.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Kenzo Amour


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## noon

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## missjoisu

sarah jessica parker covet


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tocca Brigitte


----------



## sun.shyne

Marc Jacobs - Lola


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Armani Code


----------



## jdsgirl

Marciano


----------



## *Jem*

fresh sugar!


----------



## deeth

Ebba Miss Marisa


----------



## fshnonmymind

I eeked out some of the last Marc Jacobs Essence I have. 
How I wish they still made that scent!!!


----------



## noon

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## carterazo

B&B W Moonlight Path


----------



## mcb100

Abercrombie & Fitch-Eight.


----------



## desertsand

Philosophy ~ Pure Grace


----------



## noon

Narciso Rodriguez essence


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle EDT.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## _bebee

gucci flora


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## canadianstudies

Sinner by Kat Von D


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel bois des iles...


----------



## SarahSeattle

Will be wearing Stella when I go out tonight for a friend's birthday, unless I feel "different" and want to wear my husband's HeWood...


----------



## Threshold

Guerlain* Tonka Imperiale*


----------



## divalicioust

Bath and Body Works Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## keodi

creed fleurissmo


----------



## DC-Cutie

Clive Christian 1872


----------



## *Jem*

Stella


----------



## beantownSugar

i was wearing elizabeth taylor diamonds and sapphires


----------



## englishlabrocky

Eternity by Calvin Klein


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure hair mist.


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## quincysouth

Happy by Clinique...


----------



## miss gucci

D&G  rose the one


----------



## talexs

Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## noon

JPG classique


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Narciso Rodriguez for Her


----------



## calzz

Versace, Versense


----------



## desertsand

Philosophy ~ Unconditional Love


----------



## emmakins

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

balenciaga...


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## _bebee

juicy couture


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## noon

jo malone red roses and vintage gadenia


----------



## talexs

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Killian oud


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Young Sexy Lovely


----------



## crystalrnc

Flowerbomb


----------



## _bebee

CK one summer


----------



## nwhite

Classique - Jean Paul Gaultier


----------



## miss gucci

Gucci envy me


----------



## sun.shyne

Marc Jacobs - Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Joy...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## noon

marc jacobs - lola


----------



## miss gucci

^^i'm wearing the same ..love it..


----------



## Necromancer

YSL's Elle.


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl opium for this evening...


----------



## Threshold

_*Red Sea*_  by Parfums M. Micallef


----------



## Lovedior

dior j adore


----------



## pinkboudoir

Jo Malone White Jasmine & Mint


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Pure Poison


----------



## Livia1

Still wearing Balenciaga Paris - it's beautiful


----------



## miss gucci

Vera Wang Look


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Michael Kors Very Hollywood.  Smells sooo pretty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl  paris...


----------



## alexandra28

The one - Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## _bebee

gucci envy me


----------



## noon

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas


----------



## Love Of My Life

arpege...


----------



## pinkboudoir

Jo Malone White Jasmine & Mint again but layered with Sweet Lime & Cedar in a bid to make it less sweet & more dry. Loving the subtle combo.


----------



## Necromancer

Kenzo Flower


----------



## +stePHANie+

ralph rocks, nice and summery!


----------



## Bitten

Bvlgari Blv II - needed something summery today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

santa maria novella melograno...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## *Jem*

Fresh sugar lychee


----------



## BagLovingMom

Nanette Lepore, Nanette, I was suprised how pretty it is, heavy too, I like a heavy fragrance for winter


----------



## _bebee

bvlgari "Omnia Amethyste"


----------



## talexs

Amazing Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## mdlcal28

John Varvatos...trying to finish the bottle off!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Herve Leger paris


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Babydoll


----------



## noon

Serge Lutens Un bois Vanille


----------



## Kimmi

VS Heavenly


----------



## desertsand

Viktor & Rolf ~ Flowerbomb


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes monsoon....


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Dancechika24

SJP NYC! (sarah jessica parker)

LOVE THIS SMELL...SOO FRUITY and FRESH!


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## holycooooow

marc jacobs


----------



## samhainophobia

Going through a minor tuberose obsession at the moment.  Fracas earlier today; Malle Carnal Flower (*thud*) right now.  FABULOUS.


----------



## pinkboudoir

Miller Harris has a Tuberose scent which I love. 

It's Jo Malone White Jasmine & Mint again. I love the clean sweet dry down I cannot seem to stay away from this.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## *Jem*

fresh citron de vigne


----------



## luvmy3girls

Jo Malone Grapefruit body cream and Red Roses cologne


----------



## Cates

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Texas_Mom

Gucci Flora


----------



## Livia1

Still wearing Balenciaga Paris. What can I say, I'm in love with this.


----------



## Love Of My Life

joy....


----------



## LovesYSL

Narciso Rodriguez For Her Eau de Parfum


----------



## noon

versace bright crystal


----------



## desertsand

Philosophy ~ Pure Grace


----------



## Kimmi

Ed Hardy Love and Luck


----------



## babyontheway

lola by Marc Jacob


----------



## krazydaisy

Ysl!


----------



## Bitten

Bvlgari pour Femme


----------



## bagaddict75

Viva la Juicy!!


----------



## calicaliente

D&G The One


----------



## karenbabi

Incanto Charms by Ferragamo


----------



## pinkstarfish

Chloe by Chloe


----------



## noon

Valentino Rock and Rose pret a porter


----------



## Love Of My Life

classic chanel #5


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## noon

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

arpege...


----------



## desertsand

Viktor & Rolf ~ Flowerbomb


----------



## talexs

Stella


----------



## JSH812

Tom Ford - Black Orchid

This stuff has SERIOUS staying power... I'm talking 12+ hours. I was smelling myself in bed last night! I loooove it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tonight.. chanel #5


----------



## Necromancer

Pure Poison - Dior


----------



## MACsarah

DKNY be delicious green apple


----------



## Love Of My Life

annick goutal grand amour...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel No.5*


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

LOL  hi buddy*S* ...kelly calèche today


----------



## desertsand

Philosophy ~ Amazing Grace


----------



## pukasonqo

flora by gucci


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## noon

Essence by Narciso Rodriguez


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci - Gucci


----------



## karenbabi

Laila - Geir Ness


----------



## nekonat

Hermes-Kelly Caleche


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> LOL  hi buddy*S* ...kelly calèche today



Lol, hi sweet *F* - Kelly Calèche smells gorgeous!



I'm back to Balenciaga Paris today


----------



## misschbby

hypnotic poison dior


----------



## aki_sato

Had Moschino Happy


----------



## Designer_Love

hollister malibu beach body spray


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kai


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## carterazo

Madame Rochas (my last squirt - it was a great winter time smell, soft and cuddly.)


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl opium and received several comments about it...


----------



## _bebee

ck the one


----------



## lunette

Chanel No 19


----------



## novella

YSL Cinema


----------



## crazybagmo

Love Inc from The Body Shop.  It smells like a light version of the old Dior Poison.


----------



## yeliab

Bare Skin Eau de Parfum Spray - Leslie Blodgett


----------



## EMMY

Creed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Parisienne


----------



## ashlynne

Vera Wang Princess!


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle EDT.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris..


----------



## Necromancer

Bulgari Pour Femme - Bulgari


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dolce & Gabbana Rose The One


----------



## injenue

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure Tender Hair Mist


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## sun.shyne

Donna Karan - Cashmere Mist


----------



## dmitchell15

chantilly


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## yeliab

Nothing...  just put on Lush powder and forgot about it until someone mentioned they like the scent...


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## Karenada

ysl elle


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Agent Provocateur


----------



## noon

L de lolita lempicka


----------



## carterazo

Moonlight Path by B&BW


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## bijou

Flowerbomb


----------



## lolitakali

Just finished my shower, sprayed on some Midnight Mimosa Moisturizing Mist from VS.  Getting ready to settle down for bed.


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci Envy


----------



## exotikittenx

Chocolovers by Aquolina


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Chance eau fraiche


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## noon

JPG classique


----------



## talexs

The Body Shop Coconut Perfume Oil


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No5


----------



## ellacoach

the new Balenciaga Paris. love it.


----------



## kksf

Marc Jacobs Cucumber Splash


----------



## pinkboudoir

Jo Malone Sweet Lime & Cedar for a few days in a row already.


----------



## desertsand

Flowerbomb


----------



## _bebee

ck the one summer


----------



## noon

Valentino Rock and Rose


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

D by Diane von Furstenburg - bought it at the DVF store at the Palazzo in Las Vegas!


----------



## jillybean12

I switch around but I love my diesel perfume


----------



## Loquita

Almost Bare by Bobbi Brown


----------



## carterazo

Moonlight path by B&BW


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## Necromancer

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## baby&melovelv

mademoiselle, chanel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## 19COACH41

jessica simpson's fancy


----------



## liquid_room

cristalle, chanel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## Loquita

Jo Malone Grapefruit


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Daisy by Marc Jacobs(:


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## Bitten

Livia1 said:


> *Balenciaga Paris*



Oooh, is this gorgeous??! 

I'm dying to try it, but I'm sure it won't be released in Australia for a while yet.

I'm wearing Chanel Allure today, EDT plus Tender Hair Mist - classic, chic. Felt like a Chanel day.


----------



## Livia1

Bitten said:


> Oooh, is this gorgeous??!
> 
> I'm dying to try it, but I'm sure it won't be released in Australia for a while yet.



It really is. I'm a Balenciaga fan so I wanted to like it but honetly did not think I would. But I absolutely love it. I attempted a reveal here ... on page 7 http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/charlotte-gainsbourg-to-front-balenciaga-scent-485965-7.html


----------



## EMMY

Bond #9 ..The Scent of Peace.....Just got it last week..LOVE it!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jo Malone Tuberose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Arpege


----------



## babyontheway

Michael- by Michael Kors


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

MJ Daisy, love it.


----------



## amazigrace

Creed 'Spring Flowers'. My all time most
favorite perfume!


----------



## octopus17

Livia1 said:


> It really is. I'm a Balenciaga fan so I wanted to like it but honetly did not think I would. But I absolutely love it. I attempted a reveal here ... on page 7 http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/charlotte-gainsbourg-to-front-balenciaga-scent-485965-7.html



I will be investigating asap. Loved your review of it .

Today (as for the last few months ) I've been wearing Chanel Cristalle EDT.


----------



## Necromancer

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## janice

Love in Black by Creed


----------



## dee143

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Livia1

Cornflower Blue said:


> I will be investigating asap. Loved your review of it .



Thank you 


I'll be wearing Balenciaga Paris again today


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gucci Flora


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## BdA

Burberry - The Beat


----------



## bnjj

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## carterazo

Coach


----------



## alex.losee

Flower bomb!!!!!!


----------



## Bitten

Livia1 said:


> It really is. I'm a Balenciaga fan so I wanted to like it but honetly did not think I would. But I absolutely love it. I attempted a reveal here ... on page 7 http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/charlotte-gainsbourg-to-front-balenciaga-scent-485965-7.html



Wow, thanks for posting! I'm really dying to try it....


----------



## pquiles

Cartier's De'lices


----------



## PrincessGina

JLo Miami Glow


----------



## missyb

TOCCA Cleopatra


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Babydoll


----------



## BdA

Chanel - Coco Mademoisselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Chanel No 5


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci Envy


----------



## juliamike

Bond No.9 High Line


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## sun.shyne

D&G The One


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel bois des iles


----------



## devoted7

MJ Daisy


----------



## PurseAddict79

Bath & Body Butterfly Flower (from last yr)


----------



## glamourdoll.

MJ Lola


----------



## LoveHappens

Chanel ~ Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Necromancer

Wish - Chopard


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain - My Insolence


----------



## berri716

Chanel Chance


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jo Malone Roses mixed with Tuberose (this has gotta be my scent for the summer)


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain - Idylle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Sarah Jessica Parker - Covet


----------



## Easter Bunny

Love by Nina - Nina Ricci


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Ralph Lauren Blue :buttercup:


----------



## gre8dane

Donna Karan - Cashmere Mist. mmmmm


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Just bought a couple of cute perfumes by Carol's Daughter, Pearls and Sandelwood Vanilla and they both are yummy!


----------



## thebunny

victoria's secret ~ heavenly


----------



## Designer_Love

bath & body works japanese cherry blossom


----------



## pquiles

Kiss of the Dragon -- Cartier


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## EMMY

Creed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## *Jem*

fresh sugar


----------



## PrincessGina

burberry original


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## lovebeibei

Sjp nyc


----------



## LissiSays

Angel... So happy to have this perfume back in my stash!


----------



## Loquita

Roger & Gallet Jean Marie Farina Extra Vieille


----------



## jgarfieldk

Annick Goutal Ce Soir Ou Jamais


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## lovebeibei

viva la juicy - juicy couture


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## chessmont

YSL Opium


----------



## keodi

creed fleurissmo


----------



## Loquita

Bond No. 9 Little Italy - it is not very long-lasting but I really like it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## tatertot

Van Cleef & Arpels Oriens


----------



## Loquita

Bond No. 9 Scent of Peace

Lovely - may be a bit strong for me and my bionic nose, though (would be appropriate for a normal person).


----------



## PrincessGina

Rock n rose the original one.


----------



## Heath-kkf

viva la juicy


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Going to be..Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Mair

Chanel, Chance.


----------



## jenny70

ED HARDY perfume by Christian Audigier  - Today
ED HARDY Hearts and Daggers - Yesterday


----------



## babyontheway

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## chessmont

Caswell Massey Jockey Club (men's cologne)  Supposedly President JFK wore it.


----------



## Karenada

YSL Elle


----------



## _bebee

ck the one summer


----------



## Livia1

Back to Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Loquita

Great Jones by Bond No. 9


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

viktor & rolf - flowerbomb


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure


----------



## novella

Burberry Brit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## janice

Bvlgari Notte


----------



## lovelypinkx

Christian Dior - J'adore


----------



## sabishka

Miss Dior Cherie, I can't stop putting it on, so addicted...


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre...just picked up a bottle today!


----------



## PrincessGina

Gucci Flora. I have so many perfumes - im addicted to buying them!


----------



## kasmom

Jo Malone - Lime Basil & Mandarin


----------



## Loquita

kasmom said:


> Jo Malone - Lime Basil & Mandarin



I have this in the body creme... it!!!  

Today I am wearing Bond No. 9 Central Park - am really liking it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Balenciaga


----------



## PurseAddict79

Herve Leger Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Mininana

Marc Jacobs RAIN


----------



## kasmom

Jo Malone Pomegranate Noir


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MJ - Daisy


----------



## lolakitten

No. 5 Parfum.


----------



## fashion cr8z

Can you see me now? lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Red Roses by Jo Malone


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel bois des iles


----------



## Loquita

4711 (Old-skool German cologne)


----------



## Necromancer

Elle  - YSL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## kasmom

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## noon

Jo Malone Red roses


----------



## alexandra28

Dolce and Gabbana - The one!


----------



## P.Y.T.

D&G "light blue" an old FAVE!


----------



## merekat703

Prada- infusion d'iris


----------



## novella

YSL Cinema


----------



## Necromancer

Shi - Alfred Sung


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## mcb100

Juicy Couture-the original one. 

Forgot how much I loved this one.


----------



## Loquita

Bond No. 9 High Life


----------



## lovebeibei

burberry brit


----------



## Karenada

ysl elle


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## kasmom

Prada Infusion Iris


----------



## kroquet

Jo Malone Blue Agave and Cacao

my new signature fragrance   lol


----------



## chevrette

always Dominique Ropion's Une Fleur de Cassie


----------



## TheDivineWithin

Daisy - Marc Jacobs


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jo Malone - Lotus Blossom & Water Lily


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## kasmom

Amazing Grace


----------



## mishkaluv

Flower Bomb


----------



## Loquita

4711 (German old-skool cologne)


----------



## klj

Caudalie Fleur De Vigne


----------



## Love Of My Life

voyage d'hermes...


----------



## fashion cr8z

Vera Wang- Bouquet


----------



## Leah

Santa Maria Novella Melograno


----------



## mishkaluv

COCO Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## MakeupDIY

*Anna Sui - Flight Of Fancy*


----------



## Loquita

Bond No. 9 Little Italy


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci Envy


----------



## PrincessGina

Parisienne YSL. really seems to suit my skin. lots of people have asked what im wearing.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Lanier

mishkaluv said:


> COCO Mademoiselle



Same


----------



## Cheryl

Chloe


----------



## Leah

My toddler's Bonpoint cologne.


----------



## Karenada

ysl ellle


----------



## trueshoelove2

VS Heavenly


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Chanel-Allure.


----------



## keodi

creed fleurissmo.


----------



## gnourtmat

out of my small perfume collection...







Marc Jacobs Daisy!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Jo Malone basil and lime


----------



## Loquita

Roger & Gallet Jean Marie Farina


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Flowerbomb!


----------



## Leah

Ormonde Jayne's Tiare


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dolce & Gabbana Rose the One


----------



## Elina0408

*Angel*, Thierry Muggler.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Loquita

Bond No. 9 Riverside Drive


----------



## fairygirl

chanel n5 premiere


----------



## kasmom

Jessica Simpson Fancy


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## mcb100

coco madamoiselle


----------



## Joannek1717

Clinique Happy Heart.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Chance by Chanel


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## dazzlepuff

D&G L'Amoureux, for some reason I don't tire of this perfume. With a lot of other perfumes I can't stand the smell after some time, but this one is great!


----------



## Leah

Santa Maria Novella Acqua di Colonia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Spendaholic

Giorgio Armani - Armani Mania.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Lilu - from PacSun


----------



## Necromancer

Givenchy Amarige


----------



## TheDivineWithin

Beautiful Love - Estee Lauder


----------



## obscura

I wear Escada's summer scents year-round.


----------



## tannedsilk

JPG Woman - Summer


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Today, it was Kenzo


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Fresh Pink Jasmine


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## PrincessGina

aquolina pink sugar. bought it in new york. its incredibly sickly.


----------



## Leah

Creed Love in Black


----------



## Necromancer

Shi by Alfred Sung


----------



## SisiEko

YSL-Cinéma


----------



## Bitten

Livia1 said:


> Balenciaga Paris



Me too!! I was in the city today for a meeting and passing David Jones saw it had been released upon which I immediately rushed in, smelled, swooned and bought the 30ml (I always start small if it's new) and the shower gel.

Already thinking will get the 75ml on the weekend...


----------



## Livia1

Bitten said:


> Me too!! I was in the city today for a meeting and passing David Jones saw it had been released upon which I immediately rushed in, smelled, swooned and bought the 30ml (I always start small if it's new) and the shower gel.
> 
> Already thinking will get the 75ml on the weekend...



 I'm so glad you liked it!
I got the 30 ml too for the same reason. Will definitely get the biggest one the next time.

Wearing it again today - Balenciaga Paris, that is.


----------



## PrincessGina

Escada Moonsparkle. 
Its a lovely sunny day in London


----------



## missbanff

Livia1 said:


> I'm so glad you liked it!
> I got the 30 ml too for the same reason. Will definitely get the biggest one the next time.
> 
> Wearing it again today - Balenciaga Paris, that is.



I just smelled a sample of this and I have totally FLIPPED for it--smells soooooo good. It's next on lust list!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## LarissaHK

Guerlain Samsara


----------



## *Jem*

fresh sugar


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## gillianna

Lush-Vanilla  my new scent for summer.....I use it with their dusting powder and vanilla deelight body lotion---I smell great....


----------



## Joannek1717

Estee Lauder pleasures.....yummy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Necromancer

Burberry's The Beat.


----------



## madamefifi

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Bitten

Livia1 said:


> I'm so glad you liked it!
> I got the 30 ml too for the same reason. *Will definitely get the biggest one the next time.*
> 
> Wearing it again today - Balenciaga Paris, that is.


 
I think the large size would look really lovely on my dressing table - the bottle design is just gorgeous.

Wearing it again today - I'm loving it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## jwhitlock

Bobbi Brown "Bath"


----------



## meluvs2shop

jo malone.... hmmmm love it!!


----------



## kristenmi123

today I wore Chanel Mademoiselle.....even the TSA guy told me I smelled good


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## glamfashion

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle

I haven't worn this in a while, I forgot how much I love it!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I love Jessica Simpson Fancy and Fancy Love. they both are so fresh, and light. I alternate between them


----------



## Necromancer

Pure Poison by Dior.


----------



## Karenada

ysl elle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Coco


----------



## lolitakali

Bvlgari Red Tea

Craving some Dim Sum


----------



## karenbabi

miss dior cherie


----------



## Leah

Ananda by M Micallef


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## PrincessMe

i just bought & am wearing Armani Diamonds..I love it..idk why but it makes me feel sexy


----------



## trueshoelove2

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## michelle779

Vera Wang Glam Princess


----------



## missjenny2679

Stella


----------



## Love Of My Life

opium by YSL.. sultry..


----------



## elusion

marc jacobs daisy


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL (it's nearly finished, time for a new bottle)


----------



## PurpleRose

gillianna said:


> Lush-Vanilla my new scent for summer.....I use it with their dusting powder and vanilla deelight body lotion---I smell great....


 
Ooh, I love Vanillary! It is such a gorgeous year-round scent.

Today I'm wearing Demeter Blue Hawaiian (pineapple)--perfect for the warm weather.


----------



## strachulec

Dior - Midnight Poison


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL.. Paris.. close my eyes and feel like I am walking in the tuilleries...


----------



## EasterBunny

Hugo Boss - Pure purple


----------



## kasmom

Versace - Rose Baby Jean


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## kett

Givenchy Angel ou Demon. I can't get enough of it, it is like a cedar closet filled with roses. Mmmmm.


----------



## Necromancer

The Beat by Burberry.


----------



## TheDivineWithin

Euphoria Blossom by Calvin Klein


----------



## lushfashionista

Victoria's Secret Love Spell body splash.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jo Malone Red Roses & Tubrose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## mzbag

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## noon

MaxMara


----------



## strachulec

Organza Indecence


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Bitten

Livia1 said:


> *Balenciaga Paris*



Snap! Me too. It's like we're perfume-buddies!

I'm actually going to get the large bottle and the body lotion as well (got the shower gel last week). I have never bought the entire body line of a fragrance straight away, but this fragrance is the one, I think. It's almost an epiphany.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## j0yc3

Chanel Chance


----------



## niasb

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Livia1

Bitten said:


> Snap! Me too. It's like we're perfume-buddies!
> 
> I'm actually going to get the large bottle and the body lotion as well (got the shower gel last week). I have never bought the entire body line of a fragrance straight away, but this fragrance is the one, I think. It's almost an epiphany.





I've had a signature scent for more than 12 years and have always wanted at least one other so I could change every now and then. But none lasted for more than a month or so except for Chanel Coco but I can only wear that for a day or two then it gets too much. And then I found this and here it is - a perfume that I love (almost) as much as my signature perfume and that I feel is 'me'. I'd almost given up.


----------



## luvmy3girls

jo malone..grapefruit and red roses...yumm


----------



## gloria1273

Flora, By Gucci


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## dior_lady

Samsara,Guerlain


----------



## perlefine

philosophy pure grace


----------



## noon

JPG classique edp and edt


----------



## kasmom

Prada - Infusion Iris


----------



## talexs

Tokyomilk Cherry Bomb


----------



## Loquita

4711


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Spritzed on a sample of CHanel No5 Eau Premiere, nice but not sure if it's for me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## pquiles

Leah said:


> Creed Love in Black


 
I love this.  I have a sample from which I get mad compliments... esp when I mix it w/my Kiss of the Dragon by Cartier.  I think I'll be buying a bottle.


----------



## sweetfacespout

marc jacobs lola


----------



## miss gucci

^^same here


----------



## noon

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## yellow08

Clean


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Loquita

4711, again.


----------



## Nola

Miss Dior Chérie as usual


----------



## Karenada

ysl elle


----------



## keodi

creed love in white


----------



## octopus17

I'm having a lemony aldehyde lovefest with A Scent by Issey Miyake. I neeed it and might even be tempted to buy the body lotion as well!


----------



## nekonat

sweetfacespout said:


> marc jacobs lola



ditto!


----------



## princessxx

chanel n0 5!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel bois des iles


----------



## juicyincouture

vera wang princess.


----------



## EasterBunny

Dvb - intimately beckham night


----------



## Bitten

Hermes Un Jardin en Mediterranee

Took a break from Balenciaga today - a summery favourite from Hermes for a change.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Coco


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## noon

Chanel Chance


----------



## chessmont

Prada L'eau Ambree


----------



## Moo

YSL Parisienne (bought in Duty Free on a whim: a great buy)


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Livia1

Back to Balenciaga Paris today


----------



## *Jem*

michael kors very hollywood


----------



## yellow08

Stella...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior J'adore


----------



## Loquita

Annick Goutal Eau du Sud


----------



## pquiles

Creed love in white mixed w/ Dolce and Gabbana The One


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## kathyrose

BBW - Butterfly Flower


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel No.5


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bond No. 9 for Saks


----------



## noon

Valentino rock and rose


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci Envy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford.. a mix of 2- or 3 different scents


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## natcolb65

Victor and Rolf Eau Mega!!!


----------



## ashtray-girl

as today it is cold here, I wear jean paul gaultier classique


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CK One Summer


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## talexs

Tocca- Bianca


----------



## noon

Valentino rock n rose pret a porter


----------



## Farforah

Rose Aoud by M.Micallef


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel #22


----------



## tannedsilk

Marc Jacobs Amber and MJ Cucumber (Love this combo)


----------



## strachulec

Lutens, Fleurs d'Oranger


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## MrsTGreen

Vanilla Lace(Victoria Secret)


----------



## llama_egg

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris - perfumed body lotion and EDP


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## keodi

jo malone french lime blossom


----------



## rnp1987

Chloe EDT: my new fav (have been wearing Coco for over 3 years straight!)

I love that it's light enough for work but smells so clean and pretty even on my drive home at 8PM


----------



## Jeannam2008

Couture Couture. Juicy Couture


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutems ambre sultan


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Bvlgari Omnia Green Jade, my new favorite! Smells absolutely wonderful, love it!


----------



## Virginia

Curve Soul


----------



## Jasmine K.

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Bvlgari Omnia Green Jade, my new favorite! Smells absolutely wonderful, love it!



OMG I love the Bvlgari scents. They are absolutely enchanting.


----------



## noon

Narciso Rodriguez Essence


----------



## talexs

Benefit- Laugh with me Lee Lee


----------



## RealDealGirl

DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom- just bought it- smells so clean!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Annick Goutal..grand amour..


----------



## Necromancer

Dior's Pure Poison.


----------



## trueshoelove2

VS Heavenly


----------



## underagegloss

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Cheryl

Bond High line


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs violettes


----------



## tatertot

Cheryl said:


> Bond High line



Me too! I love it so much I bought the purse spray as well as the perfume.


----------



## Cheryl

^^ I love it! Its great


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jasmine K. said:


> OMG I love the Bvlgari scents. They are absolutely enchanting.



They are! I got this first as a sample from Sephora but bought the full size bottle the next day, lol. It's DELICIOUS.


----------



## BabyG

YSL Young Sexy Lovely


----------



## aki_sato

Marc Jacob - Daisy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath and Body Works)


----------



## babyontheway

chanel chance- ummm so yummy


----------



## noon

Valentino Rock and Rose with a little bit of Narcisso Rodriguez essence


----------



## octopus17

A Scent by Issey Miyake.


----------



## lvforever1115

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000... just delicious!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## Chanel779

Chloe Eau de Parfum Spray


----------



## carterazo

Moonlight Path by B&BW


----------



## RealDealGirl

Chanel Chance- I have so many perfumes but I keep going back to this one- my favorite!


----------



## rnp1987

Chloe EDT... my new favorite!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford amber noir


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure - EDT and Tender Hair Mist


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Eau Tendre


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Kenzo


----------



## Virginia

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## strachulec

Watch M. Micallef


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## sweetfacespout

agent provocateur


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Lola_


----------



## Necromancer

Byzance by Rochas


----------



## strachulec

Watch M. Micallef again, I love it


----------



## flaweddesignn

daisy marc jacobs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## AmandaHW

DK Cashmere Mist


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kilian oud...


----------



## noon

Valentino Rock n rose


----------



## amrita01

i wish i were wearing bois d'argent by christian dior....does anyone know where i can get this online!??? ive tried everywhere neiman&markus, barneys, saks, eluxury, its such a beautiful scent any ideas would be greatly appreaciated..xx


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No19


----------



## Necromancer

Shi by Alfred Sung.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Oud by Kilian


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## trueshoelove2

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## *spoiled*

Creed Spring Flowers


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## ellacoach

the new one by Chloe


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I had my favorite soap scent turned into a solid perfume by http://daisycakessoap.blogspot.com/ called Sweet Dreams (http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/daisycakessoap/items/Natural_Handmade_Patchouli_Sweet_Dreams_Soap) which has been compared to as similar to Lush Company's "Karma".  It has patchouli, lavendin, and a concentrated sweet orange essential oils.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Benefit - Something about sofia... meh, it was a sample, not loving it


----------



## Jahpson

versace bright crystal. love it

im going to buy the lotion so i can wear it to bed


----------



## talexs

GAP- Close


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## noon

Narciso Rodriguez Essence


----------



## ellacoach

Gucci Flora


----------



## talexs

Tocca- Bianca


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## sgoofi

Will be....Versace Woman or maybe Mariah Carey M or maybe Burberry Brit, now I'm all confused...LOL


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## mcb100

victorias secret-very sexy noir body mist


----------



## yeliab

Bare Skin


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Parisienne


----------



## noon

annick goutal petite cherie


----------



## EasterBunny

JLO - Love at first glow


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ysl paris...


----------



## keodi

creed love in white


----------



## piperlu

I don't wear a lot of perfume when it is hot out (bugs, etc.).  I did take a shower with my Chanel No. 5 gel and soap.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## yellow08

Lolita Lempicka-Forbidden Flower


----------



## sugarjaws

Fresh Redcurrant Basil


----------



## MrsTGreen

Vanilla Lace(Victoria Secret)


----------



## loveablealice

Dior: Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Chance


----------



## noon

L de Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## noon

MaxMara


----------



## anniepersian

Chanel no 5


----------



## Virginia

Clinique Happy Heart


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## BadRomance93

FLOWERBOMB - Viktor & Rolf


----------



## talexs

Fresh Fig & Apricot


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## SisiEko

YSL- Cinéma


----------



## luxe K

Fresh Citron de Vigne -- love it!


----------



## noon

chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique Happy


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Flowerbomb


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure - EDT and Tender Hair Mist


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## kathyrose

Victoria's Secret Halo


----------



## noon

Juicy couture


----------



## Virginia

Sweetpea83 said:


> Marc Jacobs-Daisy.



ooh, I'm wearing the same!


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel classic #5


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## lotty_lot

Chanel Coco Madamoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## dmitchell15

SJP Lovely


----------



## Love Of My Life

Caron nocturnes


----------



## yellow08

Stella


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Marc Jacobs - Daisy


----------



## Loquita

Bond St. Great Jones


----------



## talexs

Susanne Lang- Midnight Orchid


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris - EDP and shower gel.

C'est chic, non?


----------



## mira_uk

MAC Hue: DejaRose... I'm almost finished


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Guerlain Champs-Élysées

I don't know why. I've got like the entire Guerlain product line in there on top of my bathroom cabinet, and of all of them, this one is probably my least favorite, the least "me."

But it is what I am wearing today.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## noon

juicy couture


----------



## talexs

Givenchy- Very Irresistable


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel - Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Goutal..grand amour


----------



## berta

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## mcb100

calvin klein euphoria


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Island Michael Kors. So summery


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Island Michael Kors. So summery



Yeah, smells and looks like the caribian sea !


----------



## talexs

Tocca Giulietta


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MJ - Daisy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## coronita

Ralph Lauren - Romance


----------



## noon

Chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel..bois des iles


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Jessica Simpson Fancy


----------



## babyontheway

gucci envy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## sweetfacespout

paco rabanne - black xs for her


----------



## pickle

Calgon Cotton Candy - yum


----------



## bestynuan

touch of pink by Lacoste


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Femme  Boss


----------



## MAGs

juicy couture;s viva la juicy


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## mira_uk

CKin2U

I'm quite feeling this one atm


----------



## carterazo

Moonlight path B & B W


----------



## aliceanna

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## maps

prada fleur d'oranger [clean citrus]


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris - just EDP today.


----------



## llama_egg

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## Designer_Love

butterfly flower by bath & body works


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## OnyxBear

Hermes Paprika Brasil.


----------



## bridurkin

Michael Kors-Very Hollywood


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## chessmont

Prada L'Eau Ambree


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Bath


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## strachulec

Dior Addict


----------



## noon

MaxMara


----------



## bnjj

Gerlain - Idylle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## talexs

Tocca- Bianca


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Coco Chanel - Mademoiselle


----------



## pond23

Chanel Eau Fraiche


----------



## bags07

Balanciaga? (Spelling?) so in love with it...just got it on Mother's day and enjoy it very much.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## mira_uk

Hermes Kelly Caleche, I had forgotten I had this one


----------



## sw0pp

Diesel - Fuel for Life Unlimited


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## wordpast

I love love.


----------



## klb4556

DKNY Be Delicious!


----------



## limegreenplaid

Pink Sugar


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon...


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No5


----------



## Necromancer

Narsico Rodriguez For Her.


----------



## Loquita

Bond No. 9 Little Italy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## troberts72

Miracle


----------



## natcolb65

Eau Mega by Victor and Rolf


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel Coco*


----------



## noon

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## pond23

Chanel Allure Sensuelle sample


----------



## octopus17

J'adore by Dior


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## veyda

Balenciaga


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL - Babyboll


----------



## Loquita

4711


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## noon

Chanel Chance eau tendre


----------



## chrunchy

HERMES Un Jardin Sur Le Nil


----------



## bella.ngotang

Princess by Vera Wang


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gio(Armani)-for women


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel - Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Livia1

Bitten said:


> Balenciaga Paris




Me too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Chanel-Allure.


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## lushfashionista

Bath and Body Works Cherry Blossom body spray. It's perfect for those days when I don't feel like wearing a heavy perfume.


----------



## jumoore

Doblis (Hermes) and cherishing every last drop that I have.


----------



## simplygm819

burberry light blue


----------



## noon

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## *Jem*

Jessica Simpson Fancy Love


----------



## Miss DI

Hi everyone! Recently I've got for myself E.Pucci Turquoise limited edition fragrance and absolutely love it!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Sarah Jessica Parker- Lovely


----------



## darkangel07760

Karma by LUSH


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## gre8dane

Donna Karan - Cashmere Mist


----------



## lorihmatthews

Lemon Sugar by Fresh


----------



## noon

L by Lolita Lempicka


----------



## talexs

Fresh Sake


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL opium...


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## noon

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## carterazo

Ilari (from a sample) Not going to work - too much jasmin...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Fresh Pink Jasmine


----------



## pond23

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle EDP


----------



## douzz

secret wish anna sui


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel No.5


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## octopus17

Didn't wear any perfume as such today, but liberally sprayed myself after my shower with Clarins Eau Dynamisante.


----------



## Necromancer

Rive Gauche - YSL (I need to buy another one as this is the last of it)


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel bois des iles..


----------



## carterazo

Coach


----------



## kathyrose

BBW Butterfly Flower


----------



## â¥ DiorAddict â¥

Gucci - Flora.


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## talexs

L'Occitane Blossom Dew


----------



## lolitakali

BVlgari - Red Tea


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Jahpson

versace bright crystals


----------



## sun.shyne

_Lola - Marc Jacobs_


----------



## noon

Narciso Rodriguez Essence


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Viva La Juicy by Juicy Couture.


----------



## lilgirlhj

Clean Eau De Parfum!


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel Coco*


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Stella Sheer


----------



## Necromancer

Curious - Britney Spears


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## noon

L de lolilta lempicka


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel #5


----------



## Lanier

Bond No. 9 - Fire Island


----------



## lolitakali

Livia1 said:


> *Chanel Coco*



Always love Coco.

Wearing Dior Pure Poison today...


----------



## Loquita

Roger & Gallet Lotion and Cologne Splash in Jean Marie Farina


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Michael Kors Island


----------



## Necromancer

Pure Poison - Dior


----------



## Livia1

lolitakali said:


> *Always love Coco.*
> 
> Wearing Dior Pure Poison today...



Yeah, it's like a comfy sweater. Ok so a sexy comfy sweater


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure - just the Tender Hair Mist today, it's Sunday and I don't want to smell too perfume-y.


----------



## lolitakali

Necromancer said:


> Pure Poison - Dior



Ohhhh don't you love pure poison? 

That is my special reserve scent (absolute fav.) when I want something from hubby... lol!

Wearing J'adore 2day!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Chanel-Allure.


----------



## missjenny2679

L.a.m.b


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes un jardinen mediterranee


----------



## Loquita

4711


----------



## babyontheway

Lamb


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Flora by Gucci


----------



## strachulec

Dior Addict


----------



## *sam**

Sublime Balkiss by The Different Company


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Loquita

Bond No. 9 Little Italy - it's really growing on me (not literally).


----------



## ohbytheway

Scents of Peace, Bond No9


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## My Purse Addiction

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Lolita Lempicka


 
Me too


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## carterazo

Isa


----------



## Love NYC

natcolb65 said:


> Eau Mega by Victor and Rolf



I love, love, love this perfume!


----------



## Love NYC

M·A·C Hue: Turquatic


----------



## Necromancer

Cacharel's Lou Lou.


----------



## babevivtan

How come everyone has such nice exotic perfumes?  I am using DKNY Green Apple, i know....super old thing, yar just sits on my desk so I just put some on


----------



## miss gucci

Marc jacobs lola


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Loquita

Jo Malone - Grapefruit


----------



## nekonat

Annick Goudal-Petite Cherie


----------



## oxyoxy136

Prada - Infusion de Fleur d'Oranger

Just sitting around the house with this perfume on. Love it.


----------



## gre8dane

Chanel Allure - LOVES it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla.. so sensuous....


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just spritzed on a sample of Beckham Signature for Women.


----------



## douzz

Anna Sui - dolly girl


----------



## DC-Cutie

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## MickMick

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## lolitakali

VS - Midnight Mimosa
I love this...


----------



## luvmy3girls

Prada


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Jo Malone- Orange Blossom 
 I got it as a sample and decided to spray it on me with out testing it in the air first...I don't like it!


----------



## kathyrose

BBW Butterfly Flower


----------



## noon

serge luten - un bois vanille


----------



## chrunchy

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## lorihmatthews

Fresh Lemon Sugar


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Jayne1

noon said:


> serge luten - un bois vanille


I love Serge.

Today I'm wearing Chanel Gardenia even though it smells more like orange blossom than gardenia.


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutens amber


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

dior addict


----------



## bootiepatootie

Burberry London


----------



## Designer_Love

bath & body works strawberry lemonade


----------



## megt10

Nudite Intense


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Serge Lutens- Nuit de Cellophane


----------



## FancyPants

Guerlain - Pampelune   it


----------



## tatertot

Bond NY Scent of Peace


----------



## noon

Chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## Virginia

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Stella Sheer


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## carterazo

Coach


----------



## Necromancer

Byzance by Rochas.


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## Farforah

Sisley .. the old one


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## VioletalaMode

Viva La Juicy


----------



## keodi

chanel no 5.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## miss_ritz

Viktor&Rolf!


----------



## dmitchell15

Victoria's Secret Pink Warm & Cozy lotion and body spray


----------



## NemoAndChula

Givenchy Le De


----------



## noon

Chanel Chance and Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## pond23

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle EDP


----------



## chickwithstyle

Philosophy (Don't know the exact name!)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel No.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## NoSnowHere

CSP Vanille Coco


----------



## isobelle

Hi, im new here  oh and im wearing Givenchy Hot couture!!


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

YSL - Baby Doll.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Flowerbomb La Vie En Rose


----------



## NemoAndChula

Bulgari   pour Femme


----------



## octopus17

La Perla. (Although I swear it's been reformulated....)


----------



## Nicole429

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel bois des iles


----------



## VioletalaMode

Heavenly by Victorias Secret


----------



## miss gucci

D&G the one


----------



## Loquita

Bond No. 9 Little Italy


----------



## Necromancer

Lou Lou by Cacharel


----------



## Virginia

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## *Jem*

Flowerbomb


----------



## Hally

L'Ombre Fauve by Parfumerie Générale


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Flowerbomb -- I do love this scent!


----------



## keodi

chanel no 5 again.


----------



## bagshopr

Dulceses by Costamor.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## goldenneli

Ultraviolet (Paco Rabanne)


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL paris...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5...


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## dmitchell15

Bath and body works fresh cucumbers


----------



## Nicole429

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## douzz

ralph by ralph lauren that i got from MJ RAOK


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Bvlgari Pour Femme


----------



## trustlove

Chanel N°5 my absolute favorite


----------



## kasmom

Prada Infusion Iris


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture edp


----------



## miss gucci

Chloe


----------



## Nicole429

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## rileygirl

Hermes Kelly en Caleche


----------



## Love Of My Life

getting dressed to go out to dinner. so am wearing ysl opium


----------



## coveredincovers

noon said:


> Juicy Couture edp


same here


----------



## ellacoach

chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## *sam**

Matin Calin by Comptoir Sud Pacifique


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## perlefine

Eau de Zwitsal


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior - J'adore


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - The One_


----------



## noon

Narciso Rodriguez essence


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla..


----------



## carterazo

Coach


----------



## *Jem*

Michael Kors Very Hollywood


----------



## octopus17

hotshot said:


> La Perla..



Me too!


----------



## miss gucci

Versace versense


----------



## Nicole429

Viva la Juicy


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Stella Sheer


----------



## kasmom

Amazing Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl opium....


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## twinkie

Chanel Chance


----------



## loves

aesop marrakech


----------



## loves

day before was serge luten's l'eau lutens , i cannot wear his usual heavier scents when it's hot and humid


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## ellacoach

Gucci II


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel No.5


----------



## *sam**

Visa by Robert Piquet


----------



## *Jem*

Jessica Simpson Fancy love


----------



## lolitakali

Lucky by Lucky Brand

May change scent later....


----------



## coachwife6

Serge Lutens Datura Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## DallasCowgirl

Diamonds by Armani. LOVE THIS for the summer.


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Chance


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## Necromancer

The Beat - Burberry


----------



## graceful

marc jacobs daisy


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## miss gucci

D&G rose the one


----------



## noon

L by lolita lempicka


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Bri 333

Sabi by Henry Dunay


----------



## Love Of My Life

la perla..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## kasmom

The Perfume Diary


----------



## Love Of My Life

la perla.. it was so hot today had to shower again and love using the La Perla...


----------



## pinkboudoir

CK Eternity Summer Scent 2009 today. It is so hot here & I need as light a scent as possible & this is refreshingly light.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Givenchy is my go to fragrance line. Today it's Very Irresistable. It was a gift from my youngest son. He handed it to me somewhere over the Atlantic on a flight from Paris to Chicago. Smart boy, he bought it "duty free".


----------



## noon

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Farforah

balenciaga


----------



## miss_ritz

DKNY Red


----------



## kasmom

Pure Grace


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## ngaij03

Miss Dior


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Diesel Green. 
But my 2 favourites are Obsession Night by CK and Light Blue from Dolce and Gabbana. I usually wear the Obsession Night.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## fendifemale

dkny be delicious (green)


----------



## Necromancer

Just a casual Body Shop perfume - White Musk.


----------



## jen_sparro

miss dior cherie, love it!


----------



## bb10lue

D&g #3


----------



## Bitten

Necromancer said:


> Just a casual Body Shop perfume - White Musk.



Ahhh White Musk - a true classic  I should check out the Body Shop more...

I'm wearing Chanel Allure today. Soft and warm for a wintery day.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## lushfashionista

Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush Appletini body spray.


----------



## ngaij03

Chance!


----------



## NemoAndChula

YSL Paris (actually bought in Paris.)


----------



## eikaj

J'dore


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystale


----------



## Joannek1717

Clinique Happy Heart


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain Idylle


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Bath


----------



## Necromancer

L'eau D'Issey by Issey Miyake


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Agent Prov.  Had it for ages and just re-discovered it this morn. Everyone in the house was sneezing after I sprayed myself heavily!


----------



## Fara7

Tuscan Leather- Tom Ford


----------



## sugarjaws

Philosophy Baby Grace


----------



## serena11

fracas!


----------



## kabaker

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## noon

L by Lolita Lempicka


----------



## miss gucci

D&G the one


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Bagluvluv

My new wonderful discovery...terra nova's Gardenia....

Much like Chanel's but is heavier...its perfect...now i dont have to shell out the money for the Chanel...lol...


----------



## Nicole429

Burberry The Beat


----------



## Necromancer

Joop.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## lolitakali

Jadore


----------



## Phédre

Hermès: Un jardin sur le Nil


----------



## kabaker

Vera Wang Princess...again. Its so nice and light for summer.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel Coco*


----------



## mira_uk

Moschino I Love Love,
I've been really loving tis one lately!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Lulu Guinness


----------



## miss gucci

Marc Jacobs lola


----------



## Nicole429

Burberry The Beat


----------



## octopus17

La Perla.


----------



## carterazo

Isa


----------



## Necromancer

Lou Lou by Cacharel


----------



## Moo

Modern by Banana Republic (I think they only sell it at the BR outlets now)


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## WAVEOFJOY

Narciso Rodriguez for Her Eau de Parfum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Hermes  Elixir Des Merveilles


----------



## lolitakali

Blah day... lucky you by Lucky brand


----------



## Espinosa

Hermes- _Un Jardin sur le Nil_. Its my mums, but I love it! Its so fresh and airy.


----------



## kabaker

Marc Jacob's Daisy


----------



## Chineka

Dolce and Gabbana-Light Blue


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Love Of My Life

La perla


----------



## Necromancer

Amarige - Givenchy


----------



## it'sanaddiction

ck One Summer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## NemoAndChula

L'Artisan Parfumeur Paris    Dzing!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## noon

L de Lolita Lempicka


----------



## octopus17

J'Adore by Dior - I really shouldn't like this because of the tuberose, but I do!


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## nvie

Chloe EDP


----------



## bg263

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## NemoAndChula

Bulgari  Voile de Jasmin


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel No.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford vetiver


----------



## chris7891

Prada Milano


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## MrsTGreen

Vanilla Lace(Victoria Secret)


----------



## NemoAndChula

Givenchy Hot Couture


----------



## alleriaa

Dolce and Gabbana  - The One rose


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## lushfashionista

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## saimahanafi17

Chanel Coco (Present from Hubby)!


----------



## Bellagigi

Molinard Nirmala


----------



## Silver_Tuesday

L by L.A.M.B


----------



## lantana19

Sunset Heat by Escada


----------



## anghelq

Kelly Caleche


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## Leah

Ormonde Jayne Champaca


----------



## Espinosa

"Sugar" from Fresh


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Babydoll


----------



## currychix

spring flowers- CREED


----------



## Nicole429

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## luvmy3girls

philosophy amazing grace


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Will be wearing Happy( Pure Parfum Oil) by Clinque....*


----------



## NemoAndChula

Escada  Moon Sparkle


----------



## chris7891

Stila Creme Bouquet.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel No.5


----------



## noon

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Nicole429

D&G Light Blue


----------



## octopus17

J'Adore by Dior.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Ralph Lauren Pure Turquoise


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## BadRomance93

That Kenzo stuff that smells like oranges.


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci by Gucci.


----------



## Nicole429

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## *sam**

Montale White Aoud


----------



## keodi

jo malone grapefruit and french lime blossom.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Black Amethyst   Bath and Body Works


----------



## mmmoon

Usually Miracle by Lancome. But I'm doused in body odour today. LOL!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## loves

demeter baby powder


----------



## pinkboudoir

Lanvin Jeanne


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford vetiver


----------



## bagshopr

Tokyo Milk "Dead Sexy."


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## iamwright

Coco Chanel - classic and great!!


----------



## miss gucci

Emilio Pucci Vivara Variazioni acqua 330


----------



## MadamGaGA

miss dior cherie


----------



## sweetart

chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## Necromancer

Byzance  by Rochas.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Gucci Flora


----------



## mmmoon

Burberry Summer (2009)


----------



## loves

Aesop Marrakech


----------



## MHB Int

Tom Ford Gardenia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## ellacoach

Chloe EDP


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Estee Lauder's, Beautiful*


----------



## NemoAndChula

DKNY Delicious Night


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## ShoesSunSand

Bond No 9: Saks for Her


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel #5


----------



## kathyrose

BBW Butterfly Flower


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris.


----------



## NaomiMarie

Hermes Kelly Calèche


----------



## aaa_1188

Greed Himalaya  I sometimes like men's perfume


----------



## Espinosa

Philosophy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## luvmy3girls

VS Love Spell


----------



## NemoAndChula

Rose Centifolia 2006  Very Irresistible Givenchy Special Edition


----------



## octopus17

None! I've been all out of sorts since applying a fake tan earlier...but if I had done, it would have been J'Adore again.


----------



## fshnonmymind

Marc Jacobs Splash in Amber


----------



## Livia1

Bitten said:


> Balenciaga Paris.



me too


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## loves

none yet today, probably annick goutal songes
yesterday l'eau serge lutens


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Cheryl

van cleef & arpels oriens... my new favorite!


----------



## NemoAndChula

Curve for Men  It smells so good on my sons. I borrowed some.


----------



## rookie bag

La Viva Juicy by Juicy Couture.


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## NemoAndChula

Fancy   Jessica Simpson


----------



## loves

jo malone vanilla anise


----------



## Cheryl

Hermes Kelly


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## noon

JPG classique


----------



## babypie

J-Lo Miami Glow


----------



## tweegy

gucci - flora


----------



## carterazo

isa


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Chanel #5*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## loves

aesop marrakech..again... i have to use something else tomorrow!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## *Jem*

Jessica Simpson Fancy Love


----------



## NemoAndChula

Christina Aguilera    Inspire


----------



## loves

the different company's sel de vetiver


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle - haven't worn this in a while!


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel chance tendre


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## Nicole429

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## kathyrose

BBW's Butterfly Flower


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Necromancer

Curious - Britney Spears


----------



## loves

annick goutal eau de charlotte EDP


----------



## BadRomance93

White Diamonds - Elizabeth 'Violet Eyes' Taylor (it makes me GAG upon spritzing.)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Givenchy Le De


----------



## MandM

Andy Taur, L'air du Desert Moroccan -- because it's so hot today!


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford vetiver


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## maggiesze1

As always, my Coach Legacy perfume!! Mmmm... smells so good!


----------



## scrpo83

Hugo Boss "femme"


----------



## Necromancer

Shi by Alfred Sung


----------



## Bitten

Pure Tiffany


----------



## loves

l'artisan tea for two


----------



## lushfashionista

Demeter Pure Soap. It smells so clean!


----------



## NemoAndChula

Dior Midnight Poison


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## loves

creed acqua fiorentina but this is a scrubber for me, i realise i don't like the plum in this.

back to TDC sel de vetiver

MandM good choice on the andy tauer. i wish i can get hold of the perfumes easily


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Necromancer

Byzance by Rochas


----------



## kabaker

Dolce and Gabbana La Lune 18


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## nad_tab

Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Juicy Couture


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Stella Sheer


----------



## octopus17

La Perla


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl paris


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel no.5


----------



## Loquita

Aqua de Loewe Limited Edition Coleccion Sorolla


----------



## loves

demeter baby powder


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Italian Cypress


----------



## NemoAndChula

Bulgari  Le jardin


----------



## carterazo

Coach


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## kabaker

Went to a wedding so I broke out Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no 5


----------



## loves

still back to sel de vetiver. i can just use this for the rest of my life...


----------



## chpwhy

Hermes Mediterranne


----------



## Bitten

chpwhy said:


> Hermes Mediterranne



OMG, my favourite perfume ever. Seriously, every time I put this on, I think "Aahhhhh, so this is what the world's most amazing perfume smells like!" 

Although right now it's the middle of winter and honestly the Hermes Un Jardin en Mediterranee is really a summer fragrance for me. So I'm wearing Balenciaga Paris today - delicious.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## lushfashionista

Bath & Body Works Cherry Blossom body splash


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## keodi

jo malone french lime blossom.


----------



## Nicole429

Burberry The Beat


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## lakwash

Creed...Love In white!


----------



## Loquita

Agua de Loewe Coleccion Sorolla


----------



## frostedcouture

my newest addi(c)tion;; beyonce heat 
it smells so yummy


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I agree, very nice scent!

I'm wearing CK One Summer


----------



## xpurseloverx

viva la juicy


----------



## iamsecksi

j.lo - love at first


----------



## jgarfieldk

tender poison by dior


----------



## loves

l'artisan tea for two


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## sabishka

So...I forgot to put any perfume on today (slept in and ran to work like a maniac) and I feel "naked". Lovely co-worker is offering 3 (three!!) choices I'll report on later, lol.


----------



## ellacoach

I have on a mixture today of Gucci Flora and Narcisco Rodriguez Essence


----------



## ellacoach

frostedcouture said:


> my newest addi(c)tion;; beyonce heat
> it smells so yummy


 
Frosty! Good to see you back!!!


----------



## lolitakali

I just went to the store & tried on Chloe by Chloe...

I think I am in love & will return back to purchase it....


----------



## octopus17

J'Adore by Dior


----------



## loves

l'artisan Jatamansi


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Givenchy Very Irresistable


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## Chineka

Dolce and Gabbana's "Light Blue"


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure


----------



## iamsecksi

wore gucci- "envy me" today


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Fancy - Jessica S.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Daisy_


----------



## lolitakali

My new Chloe today yeah!


----------



## MakeupDIY

Anna Sui - Flight Of Fancy! 

LOVE this perfume sooo much


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Love Of My Life

arpege


----------



## goldbundles

just love the smell of CK One.  wearing it right now.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

CK Obsession Night


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## slip

Finally got to use my CLEAN Lather. Love the powdery scent.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Givenchy - Very Irresistible - Rose Damascena 2007


----------



## mmmoon

Mademoiselle - Chanel


----------



## lolitakali

Ysl "nu"


----------



## carterazo

Coach


----------



## Loquita

Agua de Loewe Coleccion Sorolla


----------



## PaprBagPrincess

Blush (Marc by Marc Jacobs)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## lolitakali

Dior - Pure Poison


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb La Vie En Rose


----------



## NemoAndChula

Givenchy Le De


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lanvin...


----------



## lolitakali

Alien by Thierry Mugler.


----------



## regretless

michael kors - old hollywood


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Chanel-Allure.


----------



## purseprincess32

Michael Kors-Island.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no 5


----------



## *Jem*

Stella


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## NemoAndChula

Givenchy - Hot Couture


----------



## kabaker

Yesterday I spritzed on some Victor and Rolf Flowerbomb at the perfume counter... I am not sure about it.


----------



## maggiesze1

Coach Legacy!


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## NemoAndChula

Valentino Rock N Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_Coach's new Poppy Perfume, (love it)_


----------



## Chineka

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels "Desire"


----------



## trueshoelove2

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lanvin...


----------



## Krab

Coco mademoiselle! : D


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Ralph Lauren - Romance


----------



## chris7891

Stila Creme Bouquet.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_I'm wearing Victoria Secret's Dream Angels ( Heavenly) Love this scent...._


----------



## MissPrincess88

Eva Longoria- _Eva_


----------



## xpurseloverx

DG- La Lune


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Allure


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## *Jem*

Harajuku Lovers "G"


----------



## carterazo

davidoff coolwater


----------



## lolitakali

Alien... again.


----------



## Nicole429

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I think I'll put on Vera Wang Princess or Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## kabaker

Guerlain Insolence


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## NemoAndChula

Coach Poppy


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Estee Lauder - Knowing


----------



## Necromancer

The Beat by Burberry


----------



## Loquita

Bond No. 9 Little Italy...I used the last of it today, boo.


----------



## cjones99

Alexander Mcqueen- Kingdom- running out!! and they dont make it anymore  Hopefully Ebay has it!


----------



## Bitten

^^^Oh no! I hate it when you can't get perfume anymore!

I'm wearing Prada Eau L'Ambree


----------



## pursemama

Balenciaga


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Juicy Couture - Original


----------



## frances.fannin

Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel.


----------



## lolitakali

Chloe - Chloe


----------



## Taz

JO Malone - lime basil and madrine


----------



## Bitten

pursemama said:


> Balenciaga


 

Me too!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

paris by YSL


----------



## Necromancer

Byzance by Rochas


----------



## godsgirl619

Dior Cherrrriiieeeeee


----------



## kabaker

Lancome Miracle So Magic


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## lolitakali

Dior - Pure poison


----------



## Chineka

Victoria's Secret (Body Spray)-Amber Romance


----------



## ApriliA

Givenchy - Hot Couture - EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutens...


----------



## Necromancer

Fujiyama by Succes De Paris


----------



## tatertot

Bond New York Scent of Peace


----------



## Bitten

Bvlgari Blv II


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## ellacoach

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## NemoAndChula

Armani Code


----------



## MrsTGreen

A scent by issey miyake


----------



## carterazo

davidoff coolwater


----------



## frances.fannin

Weekend by Burberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

l'artisan


----------



## keodi

jo malone french lime blossom


----------



## Loquita

^ I love your taste in blush AND perfume, *keodi*!!  

I am a big Jo Malone fan myself.  

Today I am wearing Annick Goutal Eau du Sud, an old favorite.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Woods of Windsor True Rose


----------



## stef1261

dior - addict!


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## lolitakali

Arpege - Lanvin

Smells so good...


----------



## NemoAndChula

Hermes - Elixir Des Merveilles  EDP


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## quillprincess

romance- ralph lauren


----------



## babyontheway

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## NoSnowHere

Falling In Love from philosophy.


----------



## lolitakali

2night...

Dior - Addict 2


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Chanel-Allure.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Secret Obsession.....*


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #19


----------



## pond23

Dior Miss Dior Cherie sample


----------



## vanillabean

VS Heavenly


----------



## NemoAndChula

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## isingiswim

Kenzo L'eauParKenzo.....So Amazing!


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Happy


----------



## lolitakali

Ysl - nu


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## msasmith

Chanel Chance
My absolute fav!


----------



## stef1261

msasmith said:


> Chanel Chance
> My absolute fav!



Same -  also my favourite


----------



## Bitten

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle - again!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Halle Berry - Pure Orchid


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## lolitakali

Dior - Addict


----------



## Necromancer

Kenzo Flower


----------



## NoSnowHere

Light Blue


----------



## Loquita

Annick Goutal Ninfeo Mio


----------



## XOKIMMY128OX

heavenly - victoria secret


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## ayla

Clinique - Happy 

Love it !


----------



## stef1261

Angel by Thierry Mugler - always sweetens my day!


----------



## NemoAndChula

Dior Midnight Poison


----------



## Espinosa

Philosophy- _I just adore this scent! _


----------



## NoSnowHere

MJ Daisy.


----------



## lolitakali

lolitakali said:


> Dior - Addict



again!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl paris


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

dawnqueenb69 said:


> _Coach's new Poppy Perfume, (love it)_


 
Can you describe what it smells like?


----------



## Necromancer

Elle - YSL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## lolitablue

Viktor & Rolf - Flowerbomb - yummy!!!


----------



## lolitakali

Chloe


----------



## NemoAndChula

Armani  Acqua Di Gio


----------



## chris7891

Prada Milano


----------



## miss gucci

Armani acqua di gioia


----------



## Love Of My Life

santa maria novella melograno...


----------



## Necromancer

Lou Lou by Cacharel


----------



## carterazo

Davidoff Coolwater


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Today I am wearing MK Very Hollywood!  Love!!!


----------



## chicks

Chanel - Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Givenchy Le De (I liked the old formula better!)


----------



## dds1cutiepie

Viva La Juicy by Juicy Couture


----------



## RoseCheval

Burberry Brit


----------



## kathyrose

VS Angels Divine


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla.. the original..


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Happy


----------



## Karenada

yves saint laurent elle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## roxys

Vera Wang- Princess


----------



## PlaneGGirl

Hello All,

My first post here, thought I would jump into this thread!

SJP--Lovely


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel #19


----------



## lolitakali

Ange Ou Demon Tender Perfume - Givenchy

It OK... does not impress me or DH much...


----------



## sarahlouise06

Notorious by Ralph Lauren.


----------



## Loquita

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie (sample).  I _loved_ the way it smelled at first - but then it started to smell like, well...how do I put this?...Play-Doh.  

Eau de Pre-School.  Not a good scent.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL PAris


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## NemoAndChula

YSL Opium   It's too hot for this scent this time of year. What was I thinking?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## lolitablue

Last night on a date with DBF, wore Emilio Pucci's Vivara!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Now Mist......I think it's a little too hot and humid here in GA to wear perfume during the day


----------



## Karenada

ysl elle


----------



## lolitakali

lolitakali said:


> Ange Ou Demon Tender Perfume - Givenchy
> 
> It OK... does not impress me or DH much...



Again... put some on DD too (have to use it up).


----------



## chanelvgirl

"Essence" Narcisso Rodriquez. Love this scent. Bought another bottle.


----------



## carterazo

Coach signature


----------



## Bitten

Hermes Un Jardin en Mediterranee


----------



## Loquita

Aqua de Loewe Coleccion Sorolla.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Fresh Lemon Sugar


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Benefit B Spot


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## NemoAndChula

Givenchy Hot Couture


----------



## babypie

Elizabeth Arden's _Sunflowers_.  Perfect summer fragrance!


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## lushfashionista

Vera Wang Princess... just got it, not sure how I feel about it


----------



## lolitakali

Dior - Addict 2


----------



## pond23

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre sample


----------



## iamsecksi

Ysl L'homme


----------



## it'sanaddiction

DSquared She Wood Sample


----------



## perlefine

Marc Jacobs Lemon Splash


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweetpea83 said:


> Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.




This again..


----------



## miss gucci

Armani Acqua di gioia 
love it


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## kysyes

chanel 5


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## kymmie

Beautiful


----------



## goodbyedays

Incanto Charms - Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## <3sbags

First by Van Cleef & Arpels. It's my signature perfume for 10 years now. The only time I use a different one is on vacation at the beach. Then I  prefer a blend without alcohol that I had made for me at Frau Tonis in Berlin. It's a blend of citrus, mint, rosemary, sage and majoran. It is amazing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Givenchy Le De


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_Versace Bright Crystals....._


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## noon

Havana Vanille - L'artisan perfumer


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Paris*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel #5


----------



## Loquita

Annick Goutal Ninfeo Mio.  Love it.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

YSL Parisienne


----------



## Necromancer

Givenchy Amarige


----------



## loves

l'artisan tea for two and tdc's sel de vetiver is in rotation all week


----------



## kabaker

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## kimstyle

Euphoria Calvin Klein... but I think I'm looking for a new scent... what do you guys think?  I like light summery, citrus/fruity/crisp, but wearable year round... My last was Nina Ricci, which was great, but VERY fruity... suggestions?


----------



## mzbag

Juicy Couture Perfume - Viva la Juicy


----------



## Bitten

kimstyle said:


> Euphoria Calvin Klein... but I think I'm looking for a new scent... what do you guys think?  I like light summery, citrus/fruity/crisp, but wearable year round... My last was Nina Ricci, which was great, but VERY fruity... suggestions?



Have you tried Viktor & Rolf Eau Mega? It's citrus-y but still quite light.

I'm wearing Chanel Allure today - it's really cold and this is one of my favourite cold-weather scents.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## sabishka

Chanel - Chance


----------



## jen_sparro

Bouquet- Vera Wang (don't care if it's a bridal fragrance, I love it!)


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## sun.shyne

_Donna Karan - Cashmere Mist_


----------



## EasterBunny

Chanel - Allure


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Michael Kors Very Hollywood (sample from Sephora...I like it!)


----------



## GL989

Chanel - Allure Homme Sport


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## luvmy3girls

prada


----------



## pond23

Philosophy Pure Grace - I love the clean scent of this fragrance, but it always gives me a headache. So I will give it to my mom who seems to possess a high tolerance for all fragrances.


----------



## baglady362

ralph lauren romance today


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jo Malone Red Roses combined with English Pear & Freesia (it's not been released yet to the public, available in September)


----------



## babevivtan

*Jo Malone's Nectarine Blossom and Honey*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Bulgari  Viole de Jasmin


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ysl paris


----------



## Loquita

DC-Cutie said:


> Jo Malone Red Roses combined with English Pear & Freesia (it's not been released yet to the public, available in September)



How would you describe the English Pear and Freesia - it sounds gorgeous (but then again, I like all JM scents).  


Today I wore Annick Goutal Ninfeo Mio.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

J Lo Miami GLow


----------



## isingiswim

La Haie Fleurie by L'Artisan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Dzing!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## noon

DKNY red delicious


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #19


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ferragamo Incanto Heaven


----------



## GL989

Chanel - Egoiste Platinum


----------



## nwhite

Lolita Lempicka forbidden flower


----------



## Loquita

Annick Goutal Ninfeo Mio sample. Will definitely be purchasing a bottle of this later!


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel Coco*


----------



## PaprBagPrincess

I borrowed some Vera Wang Princess from my mom


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## aklein

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## Claudia

started day with Chanel #5.  then sprayed on a little Ed Hardy...then, later in the day, Marc Jacob's Lola, finished up with No. 3 L'Ermitese from D & G's unisex line...    (I'm a fragrance specialist at Macy's)     lolol


----------



## chloe13

D&G light blue


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Marc Jacobs Splash Rain


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

D & G Light Blue.


----------



## tatertot

Bobbie Brown Beach


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## NemoAndChula

Givenchy Hot Couture


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Lola_


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel Coco* again


----------



## Lanier

Bond #9 Fire Island


----------



## veyda

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## NoSnowHere

Ralph Lauren Cool


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## graciegirl1

Romance .. by RL.. my BF loves it.......


----------



## NemoAndChula

Philosophy Grace


----------



## Lady Stardust

_Lancome O d'Azur_.  I got it in a sample from Sephora which I usually just ignore but honestly I really really love it and I usually can't stand Lancome perfumes!  It's so light and summery!


----------



## missjenny2679

Kim K.


----------



## sun.shyne

_DK - Cashmere Mist_


----------



## MrsPink82

Michael Kors "Very Hollywood"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gucci Flora


----------



## sabishka

Versace Bright Crystal (passed to me by mom who got it as a gift)


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## noon

original Juicy couture


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## Loquita

Hermes Vert D'Orange


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## MrsPink82

Coach Sig


----------



## luvmy3girls

jo malone..red roses


----------



## lantana19

Bulgari Jasmin Noir. I've been obsessed with it this summer!


----------



## currychix

Silver Mountain Water- CREED


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Balenciaga Paris


----------



## isingiswim

Hermes Eau Des Marvielles


----------



## NemoAndChula

Agent Provocateur


----------



## loves

past few days
hermes kelly caleche
l'artisan dzongka


----------



## Loquita

Sample of Hermes Eau de Pamplemousse Rose Cologne


----------



## KathSummers

La Prairie Midnight Rain


----------



## ellacoach

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## bridurkin

Michael Kors Very Hollywood


----------



## SugarDaisy

Victoria's Secret Pink Perfume "Shine"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## lantana19

Escada Lily Chic


----------



## NemoAndChula

Escada Moon Sparkle


----------



## roxys

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## isingiswim

Untitled #5 by Untitled


----------



## beauty k addict

dior addict 2


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ferragamo Incanto Dreams


----------



## pond23

Philosophy "Falling In Love" (this fragrance really cheers me up!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Daisy_


----------



## divajess

Burberry Brit


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Clinique Happy.......I still love it after all these years.


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - The One_


----------



## Ann1985

Japanese Cherry Blossom perfume by The Body Shop


----------



## bridurkin

still Very Hollywood by Michael Kors.  I need to move on to something new...not sure what just yet.


----------



## MrsPink82

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## MJDaisy

D&G light blueee


----------



## Necromancer

J' Adore by Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## MrsPink82

Michael Kors- Very Hollywood
(and my sample is about gone so I need to break down and buy a bottle!)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel - Chance


----------



## Beenie

Ralph - Ralph Lauren (the end of the bottle )


----------



## sun.shyne

_Vera Wang - Glam Princess_


----------



## babypie

Clinique - Happy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## Fendi213

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Chineka

Ralph Lauren-Romance


----------



## black orchid

Naomi Campbel Catdeluxe


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Loquita

Jo Malone Body Creme in Lime Basil Mandarin with a bit of Jo Malone Grapefruit cologne on top (and no, I did not smell like a fruit salad...that's the beauty of Jo Malone, lol!)


----------



## keodi

L'artisan mure et musc extreme


----------



## Necromancer

J' Adore (again)


----------



## missjenny2679

L'Occitane Honey & Lemon Shimmering Perfume


----------



## kabaker

Vera Wang- Princess


----------



## shopaholic808

Bond No.9 Bleecker Street


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone orange blossom (yummy)!!!


----------



## Chineka

Dolce and Gabbana-Light Blue


----------



## Phédre

Hermès: Kelly Calèche


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## sun.shyne

_Donna Karan - Cashmere Mist_


----------



## bip71

victoria's secret-hope pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## babypie

Michael Kors - _Very Hollywood_


----------



## noon

L'artisan Perfumeur havana vanille


----------



## Spendaholic

Last Night - Emporio Armani - She


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jo Malone Pomegranate Noir


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## ellacoach

Bond No 9 High Line


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## kabaker

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## noon

Narciso Rodriguez essence


----------



## pquiles

Hanae Mori


----------



## lantana19

Bvlgari/Bulgari Jasmin Noir


----------



## Pursegrrl

Missoni Acqua - one of my very favorites!


----------



## NemoAndChula

Pink Sugar Aquolina


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Kimmi

Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## janice

Elle by YSL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## isingiswim

Untitled #5 By Untitled


----------



## Designer_Love

juicy couture


----------



## Necromancer

Hypnotic Poison - Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## kabaker

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Necromancer

Hypnotic Poison by Dior


----------



## janice

Love in Black by Creed


----------



## babevivtan

RSVP by Kenneth Cole.


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Daisy_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Tom Ford - Black Orchid


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## isingiswim

L&#8217;Artisan Nuit de Tubereuse


----------



## sunshine69

balenciaga, its a little heavy for such a hot humid day, but i love it anyway.


----------



## pquiles

Hane Mori-- Love this scent.


----------



## Necromancer

Shi by Alfred Sung


----------



## missjenny2679

L'Occitane Honey & Lemon Shimmering Perfume


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Testdriving Jo Malone's Jasmine & Mint.  Pretty nice!


----------



## Nicole429

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## jen_sparro

Dior J'adore... my first perfume and I still love it!


----------



## agart245

Burberry Brit


----------



## sun.shyne

_Vera Wang - Glam Princess_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Arrogance Mix - Litchi, Almond EDT Spray


----------



## Fendi213

Burberry Beat


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Addict 2


----------



## creditcardfire

Satellite Ipanema. Loooooooove.


----------



## lantana19

Balmain La Mome


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## Nicole429

Burberry The Beat


----------



## MichelleAntonia

B&BW- Tropical Passionfruit


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Marc Jacobs Lola.......mmmmmmmmmmmmm  I smell DAMN GOOD!!!!  LOL


----------



## Necromancer

Hypnotic Poison by Dior


----------



## babevivtan

Chanel


----------



## Pinkalicious

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue... my favorite


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Jo Malone Lime Basil & Mandarin......very nice!


----------



## jen_sparro

DKNY Green Apple perfume... old but so yummy and perfect for rainy days like today


----------



## Designer_Love

victorias secret sexy little things noir


----------



## Beenie

Philosophy Inner Grace. My mom says I smell like my grandmother when I wear it and I THINK that is a good thing since she didn't say A g-mother


----------



## creditcardfire

Monyette Paris


----------



## beauty k addict

v&r flowerbomb


----------



## pinkboudoir

Jo Malone Sweet Lime & Cedar


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5 Parfum* - it's just that extra bit delicious


----------



## PrincessGina

YSL Parisienne


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## kabaker

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Jo Malone Pomegranate Noir....I don't think it's for me.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Marc Jacobs - Lola


----------



## Necromancer

The Beat by Burberry


----------



## Chineka

Victoria Secret-Desire


----------



## Loquita

Jo Malone Grapefruit and Rosemary layered with Jo Malone Vetyver


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - The One_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Nicole429

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey........this might be the one!


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## Oceane

J'Adore


----------



## NorthStar

Lancome Hypnose Senses...


----------



## babevivtan

*Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte*


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Michael Kors - Very Hollywood


----------



## creditcardfire

Parfumerie Generale Un Crime Exotique - gingery and lovely!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Jo Malone- Pomegranate Noir


----------



## Nicole429

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Necromancer

Kenzo Flower


----------



## loves

jo malone vanilla anise


----------



## alliemia

Chloe


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_~Calvin Klein's Secret Obsession~_


----------



## isingiswim

Prada prada


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## Cheryl

Miss Cherie Dior


----------



## purseproblm

Superworld Unknown by Be Never to busy to be Beautiful/Gorilla Perfumes


----------



## lovecoachmore

Today is Ed Hardy the original


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

Dolce & Gabbana "Rose The One"


----------



## keodi

quelques fleur


----------



## Linsay_x

Versace - Baby Rose Jeans.

Love it!


----------



## purseprincess32

Issey Miyake L'Eau D'Issey


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Nicole429

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## pond23

Philosophy Falling In Love


----------



## MichelleAntonia

MrsTGreen said:


> Sample of Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia




I can't wait to smell this!


----------



## noon

L'artisan perfumeur - havana vanille


----------



## Designer_Love

victorias secret dream angels heavenly


----------



## isingiswim

Santa Maria Novella - Caprifoglio/Honeysuckle


----------



## janice

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf


----------



## Necromancer

The Beat by Burberry


----------



## tolliv

Tom Ford, Black Orchid


----------



## Cheryl

Mac Turquoise


----------



## Chineka

Bath and Body Works "Pearberry"


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5 pure parfum*


----------



## loves

sel de vetiver


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Donna Karan - Cashmere Mist_


----------



## ayla

Ralph Lauren - Heart


----------



## terebina786

Michael by Michael Kors.


----------



## lightgreen22

Voile de Jasmine by Bulgari


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Babydoll


----------



## it'sanaddiction

J Lo Miami Glow


----------



## PrincessGina

Stella - Stella Mccartney


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Chance eau fraiche


----------



## Cheryl

I just bought Gucci II today and then I wore it


----------



## Liquidblue

At first sight-Victoria's secret


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## creditcardfire

Serge Lutens Datura Noir (I felt like something rich, despite it being summer and all)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## Necromancer

Hypnotic Poison by Dior


----------



## keodi

l'artisan mure et musc extreme.


----------



## SweetCherries

Funny by Moschino.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Romance by Ralph Lauren


----------



## beauty k addict

maybe baby by benefit


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Calanques by L`Occitane en Provence


----------



## babevivtan




----------



## lightgreen22

Bulgari Omania


----------



## aclineo

ralph lauren romance . . . it's an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Coco


----------



## Jeneen

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Chance


----------



## NemoAndChula

Estee Lauder - Sensuous


----------



## Cheryl

Gucci II


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Happy by Clinique


----------



## nwhite

Alien  EDT  (EDP is really too powerful for me!)


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Beenie

Body By Victoria (forgot how well I like this)


----------



## GINNI

Clinique Simply


----------



## babevivtan

Chanel Chance Eau Fraîche , again.  I am sooooooo boring.........


----------



## Necromancer

L'eau D'issey by Issey Miyake


----------



## loves

yesterday - tea for two l'artisan


----------



## loves

today - demeter baby powder


----------



## jen_sparro

Chloe EDP (roses one)... one of my all time favourites!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jo Malone - Lime Basil and Grapefruit


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

BVLGARI Omnia Green Jade


----------



## MrsPink82

Michael Kors "Very Hollywood"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday for lunch with DH, Emporio Armani - She


----------



## dee143

DKNY Be Delicious..


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## missjenny2679

Kim K


----------



## *Michi*

Coach Poppy.


----------



## aclineo

Chanel No. 5!


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## sugar-86

*Pink Sugar By Aquolina  *


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Miss Dior Cherie (I used to hate this...but I just got a sample from Sephora and I love the way it smells on me!)


----------



## noon

Serge Lutens Un bois vanille


----------



## loves

annick goutal songes


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## Livia1

Still Chanel no.5


----------



## ayla

Ralph Lauren - Love, just love it !


----------



## isingiswim

Chantecaille Frangipane


----------



## lesasue86

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Attagirl

Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## noon

Narciso Rodriguez essence


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## Kitsunegrl

La Vanila Grapefruit Vanilla.  
I can't find the perfect grapefruit scent yet!  I want a ruby red grapefruit scent!


----------



## CandyGloss

Givenchy - Hot Couture


----------



## sedatedrainbow

stella mccartney - stella


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## babevivtan

*Hermes Kelly Caleche (the body lotion - fragrance is with mom). *


----------



## aclineo

V Valentino


----------



## loves

jo malone vanilla anise


----------



## Cheryl

bond no.9 scent of peace


----------



## blassy

Jo Malone Pomegranate


----------



## Necromancer

Elle by YSL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## pond23

Philosophy Falling in Love (I never tire of this fragrance!)


----------



## ellacoach

Jennifer Aniston - the debut fragrance


----------



## creditcardfire

Ellacoach - can you describe the J Aniston frag? I'm curious!

I am wearing Lutens La Myrrhe.


----------



## isingiswim

Laura Mercier Creme Brulee


----------



## ellacoach

creditcardfire said:


> Ellacoach - can you describe the J Aniston frag? I'm curious!


 
I'm completey horrible at describing scents, but I will say it's light and lovely and I've been smelling my arm all day long. Lollipop26 gives a good review of this on her Youtube channel!


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## roxys

Flora- Gucci


----------



## babevivtan

*Benefits's Something about Sofia.

Googled image:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Cacharel Eau de Eden. It's one of my summer faves and I'm low.. and it's discontinued!


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## loves

vanilla anise again


----------



## Necromancer

Amarige by Givenchy


----------



## Cheryl

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## isingiswim

Serge Lutens Feminite du Bois


----------



## Virginia

D&G Light Blue


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## loves

aesop marrakech


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal... my favourite!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Flufff

YSL - Parisienne

Almost finished it yay! Then I can buy my chanel - chance


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Daisy_


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5* - I'm out of Parfum so it's Eau de Parfum which is good but not as good


----------



## Spendaholic

Tuesday 24th - Emporio Armani - She


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Sample of Michael Kors Very Hollywood


----------



## roxys

Dolce and Gabbana the one.


----------



## loves

tea for two


----------



## listrikmu

Ralph Lauren Safari for Men! Loves it..I think it's the only men's fragrance tt i think smells nice on me .


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bulgari - Omnia Green Jade


----------



## Necromancer

Hypnotic Poison by Dior


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - The One_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone pear & freesia


----------



## carterazo

Coach legacy


----------



## CandyGloss

Britney- Fantasy


----------



## PrincessGina

Stella again


----------



## sun.shyne

_Jean Paul Gaultier - Classique_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Elvawith

Tresor in Love


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jo Malone - Grapefruit combined with White Jasmine & Mint


----------



## laurens714

Antonia's Flowers - Floret


----------



## roxys

Creed- Spring flowers.


----------



## aclineo

chanel chance


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> Jo Malone - Grapefruit combined with White Jasmine & Mint




Two of the best ones!



Today it's Ralph for me.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Sage Pearl


----------



## roxys

Chanel- Coco


----------



## isingiswim

chantecaille frangipane


----------



## loves

i'm so in want of chantecaille frangipane. i can't get it here!


----------



## loves

tdc jasmin de nuit


----------



## babevivtan

*jo malone dark amber and ginger lily layered over jo malone nectarine blossom and honey *


----------



## Stephanie*

chanel no 5


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## roxys

Gucci Flora


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## ang3lina33

aquolina pink sugar


----------



## mayen120

balenciaga


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Nicole429

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## loves

tea for two

creed's acqua fiorentina was a scrubber on me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - Light Blue_


----------



## divajess

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## aclineo

ralph lauren romance


----------



## roxys

Vera Wang- Princess


----------



## so fresh

Hypnose Lancome


----------



## underagegloss

viva la juicy


----------



## Kitsunegrl

One of the Bulgari tea scents....it was a  sample.


----------



## carterazo

Davidoff coolwater woman


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## babevivtan

*DKNY Be Delicious in Green Apple*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Ralph

then Dior Addict 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Sample spray of Jessica Simpson Fancy Nights


----------



## bag_krazy

L'eau d'issey by Issey Miyake


----------



## CandyGloss

Curious - Britney


----------



## Joannek1717

Stella Sheer 2010 - total yum!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Me too! I  it.


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - The One_


----------



## laurens714

Trish McEvoy Sexy Gardenia # 4


----------



## krazydaisy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


ditto!


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Chance


----------



## Necromancer

Givenchy Amarige


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## MichelleAntonia

missoni aqua


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## loves

yesterday vanilla anise jo malone

today don't know yet


----------



## LV3J

Chloe


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Lunableu perfume oil in Alkmaar.  Supposed to be a dupe for LUSH's Alkmaar soap....pretty nice!


----------



## babevivtan

*Just bought this yesterday*


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone pear and freesia


----------



## roxys

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## klj

Caudalie Fleur de Vigne...my favorite! Light, clean..citrusy.


----------



## Venividibitchy

What would you guys wear for an interview? Still want to smell nice, but don't want something obvious/obnoxious.


----------



## klj

Venividibitchy said:


> What would you guys wear for an interview? Still want to smell nice, but don't want something obvious/obnoxious.



I might use a light, good smelling body wash and not really a perfume for an interview...that's just me.

Good luck with your interview too!


----------



## Venividibitchy

klj said:


> I might use a light, good smelling body wash and not really a perfume for an interview...that's just me.
> 
> Good luck with your interview too!



Thanks so much, I need it.

Body wash's a good idea.

Do powdery/baby scents scream hooker? I was considering Baby Grace perfume....


----------



## klj

^Lol... Is that a Philosophy scent? I don't think I've smelled that particular one...I do like the other scents though.  I would just go with whatever you have that's clean smelling and subtle. Subtle being key. You don't want your interviewer being preoccupied by your perfume smell


----------



## Nicole429

Burberry The Beat


----------



## Virginia

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## lily25

Yummy nutmeg and ginger Jo Malone!!! I just got it and I love it!


----------



## Necromancer

The Beat - Burberry


----------



## Nicole429

BBW Sensual Amber


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Stella McCartney Nude


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Petite Cherie


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Tried Juicy Peace, Love & Juicy Couture. It's cleaner and more of a fresh, grassy smell, but I didn't like it as much as their previous three. It'll probably grow on me though.


----------



## Nat

Femme - Hugo Boss


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Marc Jacobs - Lola


----------



## Nicole429

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Nat said:


> Femme - Hugo Boss



Love it !



Obsession CK


----------



## jen_sparro

Vera Wang Bouquet- for my Father's Day picnic in the hills with my Dad  I know it's a bridal perfume but its too pretty to be restricted to that!


----------



## carterazo

BBW Moonlight Path


----------



## DB4me

Fracas by Robert Piguet layered with Carolina Herrera.


----------



## sw0pp

Angel Innocent by Thierry Mugler


----------



## hermetic

D & G Anthology La Lune


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Costume National Scent Gloss EDT, the pink one. Very summery


----------



## vogue.teen.<3

Today I am wearing Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel. I bought it at the Chanel boutique in NY. My first Chanel purchase!


----------



## jennyx0

D&G 3 - smells like watermelon to me!


----------



## hunnyplaya

Tropical Mango perfume, custom made by an Etsy seller for me


----------



## jen_sparro

Dior Miss Dior Cherie- have almost run out


----------



## sweetfacespout

D&G - No3. L'impératrice

My new favorite, it just smells divine.


----------



## wishfulgirl

miss dior cherie
blooming bouquet

AMAZING!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb La vie en rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Chanel-Allure.


----------



## mrb4bags

Fragonard's Belle de Nuit


----------



## pinksugah

Juliette has a gun - the black bottle.


----------



## pquiles

Hane Mori


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Chance


----------



## tatertot

Bond #9 Scent of Peace


----------



## carterazo

Coach signature


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_My new Lancome Hypnose~_


----------



## Purrrfect

Chanel ~ Coco


----------



## Chineka

Clinique~Aromatics Elixir


----------



## bellagem

DKNY Delicious


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G The One_


----------



## aclineo

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Chanel Chance



me, too!


----------



## babevivtan

Donna Karan DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom


----------



## Elsie87

Day: Chanel N°5 Eau de Toilette
Evening: Chanel Allure Sensuelle Eau de Parfum


----------



## keodi

l'artisan parfumeur mure et musk  extreme!


----------



## sw0pp

Ralph Lauren - The Big Pony Collection

I'm wearing all 4 of them since I promoted the scents today LOL


----------



## ByMoonlight

Nina by Nina Ricci. I've had this for the past 3 years and I still have 50%, if not more, of it left! That's why I get for buying 2.7 oz of it... >_>


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Chance


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## True*Fidelity

_Knowing_, Estee Lauder


----------



## isingiswim

Chantecaille Frangipane


----------



## Necromancer

Hypnotic Poison - Dior


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Michael Kors by Michael Kors


----------



## lesasue86

nothing today


----------



## jen_sparro

bright crystal- versace
Still my favourite of all time


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## karwood

Gucci Guilty


----------



## loves

vanilla anise - jo malone


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday - Emporio Armani - She


----------



## carterazo

Davidoff Coolwater Woman


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karwood said:


> Gucci Guilty




Love this one! Reminds me of Ralph Lauren Notorious and Midnight Pomegranate from B&BW 



Today I'm wearing Costume National Scent Gloss EDP, trying to finish my bottle.


----------



## FancyPants

Tom ford private Blend - tobacco vanilla


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel Coco*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

FancyPants said:


> Tom ford private Blend - tobacco vanilla




I absolutely love those, I wish I could afford them!


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance


----------



## Kitsunegrl

CSP Aloha Tiare  
This was supposed to smell like LUSH's Silky Underwear.  It does NOT!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath and Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## loves

aesop marrakech hmmmm


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Michael Kors - Very Hollywood


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Costume National Scent Gloss, again


----------



## carterazo

I forgot to put on perfume today!

(yesterday - First by Van Cleef & Arpels)


----------



## Nicole429

BBW Sensual Amber


----------



## Threshold

M. Micallef *Shanaan*


----------



## roxys

Salvatore Ferragamo - Heaven


----------



## Necromancer

The last of my Elle by YSL.


----------



## lavenderspice

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## sun.shyne

_Donna Karan - Cashmere Mist_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Threshold

L'Artisan _*Verte Violette*_


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MJ Daisy


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Cool Water   almost done!


----------



## VioletalaMode

I'm wearing a new one I got this weekend. It's called S by Shakira and it smells nice. It's like a powdery vanilly scent lol. Got the small bottle at Kmart for $16.99 just to try it out and I'm really digging it.


----------



## Necromancer

Curious - Britney Spears


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## stef1261

Angel


----------



## lesasue86

VioletalaMode said:


> I'm wearing a new one I got this weekend. It's called S by Shakira and it smells nice. It's like a powdery vanilly scent lol. Got the small bottle at Kmart for $16.99 just to try it out and I'm really digging it.



i tried it and it's nice.


----------



## jen_sparro

Reliable fave- Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tom Ford Noir Noir


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - The One_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Blondee178

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## purseproblm

Lush/Gorilla Perfume: Tuca Tuca


----------



## lmgriffiths

Marc Jacobs Lola - LOVE IT!


----------



## travel&aspirin

Victor and Rolf Flowerbommbbb


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No5


----------



## komu

Marc Jacobs Lola.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Chanel - Chance_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## thegoreprincess

Burberry Sport


----------



## QT.

Chanel #5 classic!


----------



## Cheetah7

Today, Dior's J'adore.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

1 spray of Hypnotic Poison


----------



## noon

Narciso Rodriguez essence


----------



## aclineo

lovely by SJP


----------



## lavenderspice

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

aclineo said:


> lovely by SJP




Me too!


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Lola_


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5 parfum*


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Dancechika24

Sjp nyc!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## MichelleAntonia

B&BW Midnight Pomegranate


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Clinique Happy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## thegoreprincess

nothinggg


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## Koga

CLEAN warm cotton edp


----------



## harleyNemma

Chloe, Eau de Parfum


----------



## keodi

jo malone blue aguava cacao and  grapefruit.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy- Pure Grace.


----------



## carterazo

First - Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## cginny

Allure by Chanel


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chance by Chanel


----------



## yellow08

Stella


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## IconScent

Bal d' Afrique , by Byredo . Gorgeous, perfect for september , not so warm not so cold


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## margaritas

Versace Bright Crystal!


----------



## loves

l'artisan jatamansi


----------



## jen_sparro

margaritas said:


> Versace Bright Crystal!



Twins! Same here


----------



## MrsTGreen

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## babypie

Benefit - So Hooked On Carmella


----------



## xichic

i just started wearing Hermes Hermessence Rose Ikebana, and WOW, my new fave perfume ever


----------



## yellow08

Stella Nude...


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5 Parfum*


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Fresh Sugar Lemon (it feels like summer here today!)


----------



## Kitsunegrl

LaVanila Grapefruit Vanilla


----------



## Luluguinnessgal

I'm wearing L'Occitanes Citrus Verbena, which I love. (I love L'Occitane in general)


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Chance


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## underagegloss

DKNY be delicious


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Parisienne


----------



## sun.shyne

_Vera Wang - Glam Princess_


----------



## keodi

L'artisan mure et musc extreme.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Givenchy Le De


----------



## thegoreprincess

Nothing! I smell bad.

Just kidding.


----------



## Nicole429

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## beauty k addict

chanel chance


----------



## seaotta

Burberry Brit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Pure Orchid Halle Berry


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## karenbabi

In Love Again from YSL


----------



## taniherd

My new favorite...
Benefit 
So Hooked on Carmella


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Escada Ocean Lounge


----------



## kvamkvam

viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb edp


----------



## noon

Narciso Rodriguez essence


----------



## NITE_FOXX

victorias secret very sexy


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Guilty by Gucci


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## eminere

Prada Infusion d'Iris


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Costume National Scent Gloss


----------



## Chineka

Ralph Lauren-Romance


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Jessica Simpson Fancy Love


----------



## regretless

stella mccartney - stellanude


----------



## Joannek1717

Stella................perfume and body cream.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Dior J'Adore


----------



## loves

have not been using perfume the past 2 weeks. i stink


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs again


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## kvamkvam

burberry the beat


----------



## Moo

Chanel Chance


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## octopus17

Le Dix


----------



## kvamkvam

flowerbomb by viktor and rolf


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## NemoAndChula

Agent  Provocateur Eau De Parfum


----------



## pursemonkey

Gucci Guilty


----------



## loves

Tea for Two - L'artisan


----------



## ITSDf

Michael Kors


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Guilty by Gucci, again.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Lola_


----------



## roxys

Flowerbomb


----------



## PrincessGina

trying a sample of Britney Spears Radiance


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Babydoll


----------



## noon

L by lolita lempicka


----------



## pquiles

Kiss of the Dragon.


----------



## thebagqueen

chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## noon

L by lolita lempicka


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Jessica Simpson Fancy Love


----------



## novella

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## loves

l'artisan tea for two


----------



## ByeKitty

Dior Escale e Portofino


----------



## lanechange84

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## singsongjones

Today...Bond NYC's Bond #9 Parfum...one of my favorites....


----------



## noon

l'artisan havana vanille


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## aclineo

chanel chance


----------



## carterazo

Back to Ralph Lauren Romance -I'm loving how this fragrance is changing on me as the temperature gets cooler.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Daisy_


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel No.5


----------



## ellacoach

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia


----------



## noon

JPG classique


----------



## crosses

lolita lempicka.

whenever i wear it, it reminds me of last october when i was in rome!
such lovely memories!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chance eau fraiche


----------



## NoSnowHere

Sweetpea83 said:


> Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.



Love this!!


----------



## clu13

Chanel Allure - my old standby


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Miller et Bertaux: a quiet morning. Marvellous.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NoSnowHere said:


> Love this!!




Me too..and I'm almost out of it! 

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## it'sanaddiction

BBW Sensual Amber


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Flowerbomb


----------



## dmitchell15

Christian Dior Pure Poison


----------



## Lady Moe

Valentino Rock and Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist


----------



## TGA

Burberry Brit


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher's Comme Une Evidence EDP & body cream - so luxurious together.


----------



## pquiles

Hanae Mori


----------



## LarissaHK

Hermes, Ambre Narguile from Hermessence collection.


----------



## gina1023

Bulgari Black


----------



## it'sanaddiction

JLO Glow After Dark


----------



## beauty k addict

lush candy fluff


----------



## laloki

Gucci


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Dior Pure Poison


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

A sample I received with my last purchase: Etro - Palais Jamais. I don't like it very much.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## peach.

L'Occitane Peach Blossom EDT


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## taniherd

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Infusion d'Iris by Prada


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## Ellapretty

Body Shop Vanilla Oil - I read a post saying that people are REALLY attracted to this scent (the person wearing it was a bartender and got super-tipped on the days she wore it)...I had to check it out - and I love it...I thought it would smell like baking - but it just has a sweet smell that lasts all day.


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera perfumed body cream - for a special date night with hubby.


----------



## nekonat

Infusion d'Iris by Prada


----------



## isingiswim

serge lutens rahat loukoum


----------



## christine977

Bond No. 9 "The Scent of Peace" and Creed "Love in White"


----------



## taniherd

Kenneth Cole Black


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## hermetic

Chanel Chance eau fraiche


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## aclineo

chanel no.5


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## taniherd

Amarige by Givenchy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Tracy

Clean


----------



## Joannek1717

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## LovesYSL

L'Artisan Saffran Troublant


----------



## Anna R.

Burberry London


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## nekonat

Hermes-Kelly Caleche


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## beauty k addict

miss dior cherie


----------



## Aussiegal

"LOVE CHLOE".. my new favorite.cant get enough of it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nekonat said:


> Hermes-Kelly Caleche


 

Me too!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I've been considering that one at Costco!

B&BW Midnight Pomegranate


----------



## Nat

Jil - Jil Sander


----------



## bnjj

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Coco


----------



## zeebear

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## merekat703

Prada D'iris


----------



## PrincessGina

vera wang glam princess


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## OnyxBear

Hermes Paprika Brasil.


----------



## tonij2000

Michael Kors


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be...Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## isingiswim

serge lutens chergui


----------



## noon

Max Mara


----------



## princissa77

Gucci guilty


----------



## babyontheway

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Victoria's Secret Lost in Fantasy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## taniherd

Guess by Marciano


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## girlygirl3

Balenciaga


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Flowerbomb La vie en rose


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Michael Kors Very Hollywood


----------



## Kitsunegrl

BathBodyworks White Tea & Ginger spray


----------



## nekonat

Love and Toast-honey coconut mmmm


----------



## singsongjones

Versus by Versace...


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Lola_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## knics33

J.Lo Glow.. I know it's been out for a while now, but I still love it


----------



## underagegloss

marc jacobs daisy
i dont own it, i sprayed it at the mall... i love it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel No.5


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Gucci Guilty


----------



## NITE_FOXX

victorias secret desire.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## taniherd

B&BW Vanilla Noir


----------



## luvmy3girls

jo malone


----------



## Phédre

Lancôme: Trésor


----------



## sun.shyne

_Donna Karan - Cashmere Mist_


----------



## sally.m

Ted baker  - XO


----------



## LabelLover81

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## LH405

Lavanila - Grapefruit and Vanilla.


----------



## clu13

Harajuku Lovers Little G


----------



## sweetfacespout

Dolce & Gabbana L'impératrice


----------



## Bloo

micheal korrs very hollywood


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## *Lo

Jo Malone Necterine blossom and honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## LH405

sweetfacespout said:


> Dolce & Gabbana L'impératrice


 this. I am wearing Omnia by Bvlgari today.


----------



## octopus17

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Addict 2


----------



## noon

un bois vanille - serge lutens


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - The One_


----------



## taniherd

Hermes Eau De Merveilles


----------



## perlefine

Marc Jacobs Lemon Splash


----------



## prettybird6

Chanel Chance


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Kitsunegrl

DG Light Blue


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Kenneth Cole (the gold one)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## LH405

Womb Furie by Black Phoenix Alchemy Labs.


----------



## xpurseloverx

D&G- La Lune


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs


----------



## Livia1

keodi said:


> quelques fleurs


 
me too


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Chanel-Allure.


----------



## sdkitty

none today yet; I'm not dressed yet.  I don't wear fragrance to work but when I go out I usually wear Lolita Lempika.  I get lots of compliments "you smell good!"


----------



## Mrs H

Chopard Casmir


----------



## noon

DKNY red delicious


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## sun.shyne

_^ Same here _


----------



## nekonat

Prada-L'eau Ambree


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chloe - Chloe


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Kenneth Cole New York


----------



## PrincessGina

gucci flora edt


----------



## taniherd

Lavanila Pure Vanilla


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## beauty k addict

chloe eau de fleurs lavande


----------



## Mrs H

Today- Bal a Versailles by Jean Desprez


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## lantana19

SJP Lovely Liquid Satin


----------



## PrincessGina

J'adore


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Lola_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## tadpolenyc

bond no. 9 astor place.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Chance


----------



## kayti

Emporio Armani She/Elle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## lantana19

Cuir de Lancome


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## sun.shyne

_Jessica Simpson - Fancy_


----------



## taniherd

Hanae Mori


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Coco


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Armani Diamonds


----------



## keodi

l'artisian Parfemur mure et musc.


----------



## mymeimei02

Chanel  Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Serge Lutens Nuit de Cellophane


----------



## noon

Narciso Rodriguez essence


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Parisienne


----------



## carterazo

Moonlight Path by B&BW


----------



## jburgh

Little Italy by Bond No. 9


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## LAJUKU

Daisy by Marc Jacobs!


----------



## SohoChic

Chloe Chloe!


----------



## sun.shyne

_Vera Wang - Glam Princess_


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

BeBe


----------



## keodi

creed love in black


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Hot Couture - Givenchy (Yummmmmmmm....)


----------



## sweetfacespout

Dolce & Gabbana - L'impératrice


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## isingiswim

Serge Lutens Rahat Loukoum


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Very Hollywood Michael Kors


----------



## Karenada

theirry mugler womanity


----------



## Threshold

I Profumi di Firenze - _*Ambra del Nepal*_


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

GUILTY by GUCCI


----------



## ashtray-girl

it's cold and grey outside so I'm wearing classique by jean paul gaultier


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Threshold

Clive Christian _*Imperial Majesty (No. 1)*_

*... *Just a touch of this "liquid platinum" to treat myself after an arduous month.


----------



## roxys

Flower Bomb


----------



## lavenderspice

D&G Light Blue


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - The One_


----------



## cocosapphire

Today, I'm wearing Hanae Mori (a light, sweet, fun scent).


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Threshold

Origins *Ginger* to kick-start my morning.


----------



## roxys

Vera Wang-Princess


----------



## noon

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## SillyLaura

Chance (Eau Tendre) by Chanel!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

B&BW Midnight Pomegranate


----------



## keodi

l'artisan parfumeur mure et musc extreme.


----------



## Kansashalo

Eau Omega by Viktor & Rolfe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## ellacoach

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Threshold

_*Dama*_  by Laura Tonatto


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Lola_


----------



## nekonat

Pink Sugar-Sugar


----------



## Karenada

dkny red delicious


----------



## perlefine

Marc Jacobs Lemon Splash


----------



## Addict2Diamonds

Adora


----------



## Christine Dior

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## fettfleck

Chloé. Love it so much.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Clinique Happy


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## MissPrincess88

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot. Boy am I late to the party on this one! Totally  So yummy!


----------



## mrsmac

Chanel Les exclusif's Bel Respiro


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Threshold

_*Deadly Nightshade*_*  by Alkemia  *(Tom Ford, move over!)


----------



## platinum_girly

Vera wang Rock princess (a gift)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence by Yves Rocher


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Guilty by Gucci


----------



## nekonat

Guerlain Shalimar


----------



## perlefine

Marc Jacobs Lemon Splash


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Chance Chanel


----------



## nekonat

Mademoiselle Chanel


----------



## ellacoach

Pink Jasmine by Fresh


----------



## missgiannina

bvglari jasmine noir


----------



## keodi

l'artisan mure et musc extreme.


----------



## noon

l'artisan havana vanille


----------



## Nat

Amor Amor - Cacharel


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Chloé Intense


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## cocosapphire

Hermes' Caleche


----------



## nekonat

Calvin Klein Beauty


----------



## nekonat

cocosapphire said:


> Hermes' Caleche



This one is one of my favs


----------



## carterazo

Marc Jacobs Lola  (one squirt lasted all day -although I'm not sure I love it...)


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I am currently testing a few l'Artisan samples I received.

Yesterday I wore Coeur de Vetiver Sacre, today I wore Patchouli Patch, tomorrow I will try Timbuktu.


----------



## Karenada

thierry mugler womanity


----------



## alisaxlee

Viktor & Rolf's Flowerbomb.


----------



## Cheryl

Creed Acqua Fiorentina


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^one of the best Creed, imo!


Kenneth Cole New York


----------



## nekonat

Candlenut Juara


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone pomegranite noir


----------



## perlefine

Issey Miyake A Scent


----------



## krinkles597

Gucci Flora


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

b&bw- midnight pomegranate


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Twinklette

Benefit Carmella - I get so many compliments on this!


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - The One_


----------



## keodi

L'artisan parfemeur mure et musc extreme.


----------



## merekat703

Lady Millionaire.


----------



## taniherd

Twinklette said:


> Benefit Carmella - I get so many compliments on this!


 

Me too.  Isn't it awesome?  Cute box it comes in.  
I bought my mother a bottle also.  

*Oops forgot to add that I'm wearing Kenzo Amour today.*


----------



## nekonat

Prada, L'eau Ambre


----------



## nekonat

keodi said:


> L'artisan parfemeur mure et musc extreme.




I've been trying to find this!! Where did you get yours?

TIA


----------



## noon

L by lolita lempicka


----------



## Coco Belle

Guerlain _Shalimar._


----------



## Mrs H

Can't beat Shalimar, I love it! I'm wearing L'Artisan Parfumer Timbuktu


----------



## octopus17

La Perla


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Flora by Gucci


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Coco Belle

Calvin Klein _Beauty_. Ugh. I might die of boredom.

Last night I wore Marc Jacobs _Lola_. I was very impressed with it -- amazing, vintage-seeming roses with vanilla and musk.


----------



## angelalam5

^^ Hooray for Marc Jacobs Lola! I'm wearing it today also.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Thierry Mugler - Angel_


----------



## Mrs H

Robert Piguet-Bandit


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone english pear and freesia


----------



## Coco Belle

Vera Wang _For Women_. Not all that impressed, but it's not ugly. I prefer _Lola_ as a rose scent!!


----------



## krinkles597

Bulgari Eau D'ete


----------



## katran26

My Flowerbomb sample from Sephora - loving it!


----------



## babypie

Viktor&Rolf FlowerBomb -  it's quite nice


----------



## babypie

katran26 said:


> My Flowerbomb sample from Sephora - loving it!


 Mine is a sephora sample too


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## katran26

babypie said:


> Mine is a sephora sample too



don't you love it??  

I'm thinking about waiting until the VIB additional 20% off and buying the full bottle


----------



## fshnonmymind

After being out forever, I got a replacement bottle for my Marc Jacobs Essence (rip). I doused myself in it today because I missed wearing it so much.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Bond No.9 Washington Square. Received sample in mail from Bond.


----------



## noon

Max Mara


----------



## lovebeibei

burberry classic


----------



## j9g8rchic

B&BW Sensual Amber spray.  Loving it right now.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

gucci flora


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Coco Belle

Chanel Les Exclusifs _Coromandel_.

O. M. G. Seriously such a beautiful scent I'm actually a bit emotional about it. 

Got three Exclusifs samples from the Chanel boutique last night... can't wait to try the other two.


----------



## noon

L lolita lempicka


----------



## madamefifi

Bvulgari "Jasmine Noir", which is like a cross between YSL's "Opium" and Jean Patou's "Enjoy". I don't usually go in for the "oriental" scents but this is lovely!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I wore Armani Diamonds, which I've had for forever! I just want to run out of it already because I get tired of scents pretty fast... That's why I always buy the smallest size possible and always have to switch it up.


----------



## lavenderspice

Gucci envy


----------



## ashtray-girl

jean paul gaultier - classique EdP


----------



## perlefine

A Scent by Issey Miyake


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Belle D'Opium by YSL


----------



## janice

Elle by YSL


----------



## noon

Juicy couture


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs.


----------



## tatertot

Bond New York Scent of Peace


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No5


----------



## babypie

katran26 said:


> don't you love it??
> 
> I'm thinking about waiting until the VIB additional 20% off and buying the full bottle



It is nice!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

J Lo Glow After Dark


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Today nothing yet.

Yesterday I wore two: Serge Lutens Oranger on my left wrist and Serge Lutens Citonnier on my right wrist.

Btw is any of you also on MUA and swapping samples?


----------



## loves

hotel costes


----------



## Aussiegal

D & G ..Rose The One


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

guilty by gucci


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Love, Chloé


----------



## ChanelDiorLover

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Mrs H

Bal a Versailles by Jean Desprez


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday - Emporio Armani - She


----------



## Lanier

Bond #9 Fire Island


----------



## noon

Narciso Rodriguez essence


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## sweetfacespout

glow by j.lo


----------



## Bloo

stella nude


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Hot Couture -- Givenchy. It's just perfect.


----------



## Cates

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## babevivtan

*Chloe eau de parfum*
Picture from google image search


----------



## BagloverBurr

Jessica Simpson Fancy


----------



## MichelleAntonia

B&BW Sensual Amber


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Daisy_


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me too!


----------



## kat99

Escada - Marine Groove


----------



## taniherd

The Body Shop Vanilla body spray


----------



## katran26

Love, from the Eat, Pray, Love collection by Fresh


----------



## .pursefiend.

YSL - Paris


----------



## Coco Belle

Saturday -- YSL _Opium_
Sunday -- Guerlain _Mitsouko_
Today -- forgot to put any on!! DARNIT


----------



## noon

JPG classique edt


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior J adore


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## Mrs H

Lanvin Arpege


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Hot Couture again.  Just makes me happy!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Love, Chloé


----------



## jen_sparro

^how do you find it? I haven't had the chance to try it yet 

Today I'm wearing Chloe EDP- one of my faves


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

anna sui-secret wish


----------



## MrsTGreen

It's only available at Saks. I've really enjoyed wearing it. Might have to put it on my wish list


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## yellow08

*Stella...*


----------



## loves

sel de vetiver


----------



## Coco Belle

Chanel Les Exclusifs _Cuir de Russie_


----------



## sun.shyne

_DK - Cashmere Mist_


----------



## babypie

Sephora sample of Emilio Pucci _Vivara Variazioni - _I don't really like it


----------



## miss gucci

Vera wang look


----------



## *Lo

Jo Malone English pear and freesia mixed with pomegranite noir......heaven


----------



## NoSnowHere

Angel by Thierry Mugler.


----------



## Coco Belle

YSL Opium.


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Secret823

Hanae Mori


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Unconditional Love


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

anna sui secret wish


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Lola_


----------



## keodi

l'artisan mure et musc extreme..


----------



## Coco Belle

YSL _Opium_. Again. Detecting a pattern here.


----------



## Mrs H

Opium is an amazing winter scent! I'm wearing it too


----------



## Coco Belle

^ i know right?? It was like 20F this morning and I needed to warm up... it fit the bill for sure.


----------



## Mrs H

Coco Belle, if you love Opium you must try Chopard Casmir. Tricky to find but plenty on eBay. An incredibly warm and comforting scent


----------



## Coco Belle

^ totally will do  it's never a bad time to shop for perfume!!


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No19


----------



## NoSnowHere

Angel


----------



## Mrs H

Givenchy Amarige


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## perlefine

Sweetpea83 said:


> Philosophy-Pure Grace.


 
Me to


----------



## Coco Belle

Givenchy Organza.


----------



## pond23

Philosophy Falling In Love


----------



## Threshold

*Black Sea*  by M. Micallef


----------



## ByeKitty

Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel


----------



## roxys

Tocca Giuliette


----------



## Coco Belle

Sonic Peaches said:


> Hot Couture -- Givenchy. It's just perfect.



Peaches, babe, I was wafting around the Givenchy counter yesterday, and remembering your post, I thought I may as well try Hot Couture.

First sniff was peppery and fruity, not really my style... Sprayed something else on my other wrist and went home.

On the way home, I smelled this delish scent. I immediately assumed it was my 2nd sample, and started thinking "I should buy this". Got home and Hubs practically licked my wrists (he NEVER comments on perfume). I sniffed my 2nd sample -- no dice -- IT WAS HOT COUTURE! It had developed into THE most delicious scent.

I'm treasuring my sample, and Hubs is getting me the gift set for my bday next month! It's a perfect winter floral! Sexy, beautiful, warm...feminine as all get out, without being screechy or silly or immature. JUST STUNNING.

So I guess this is my way of saying THANK U for introducing me to what is INDEED a perfect fragrance! Xxx


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## themaine

Britney Spears Curious


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## taniherd

*D&G The One*


----------



## Threshold

_*Silvern*_  by Alkemia


----------



## Mrs H

Lanvin Arpege


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Miss Dior Cherie - actually growning on me lol!


----------



## Threshold

Tonight...  Tom Ford   *Champaca Absolute*


----------



## Coco Belle

YSL Belle d'Opium


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

This morning I wore Miller Harris' Figue Amere and this afternoon Serge Lutens' Fille en Anguilles.


----------



## babyontheway

DG The one


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Coco Belle

YSL Parisienne.


----------



## Nat

Ed Hardy - Love & Luck


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

This morning Serge Lutens' Borneo, this afternoon l'Artisan's Timbuktu.


----------



## Threshold

_Oeillet Bleu_  (Roger et Gallet)


----------



## Mrs H

Ozbek by Rifat Ozbek


----------



## sweetfacespout

the balenciaga perfume...i don't know the name of it


----------



## nvr2l84luv

Love Rocks by Victoria's Secret


----------



## noon

Havana vanille l'artisan perfumer


----------



## Kimmi

Pink by Victoria's Secret


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Flora by Gucci


----------



## Necromancer

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## Secret823

Lola by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Mrs H

Agent Provocateur


----------



## perlefine

A Scent by Issey Miyake


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Miller Harris' Figue Amere.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Coco Belle

Givenchy _Hot Couture_


----------



## piperlu

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## babyontheway

Michael Kors


----------



## nvr2l84luv

Bombshell by Victoria's Secret... Smells even better after a few hours.


----------



## alexandra28

Virgin Island Water by Creed


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## Necromancer

Hypnotic Poison by Dior


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lavanilla Vanilla Grapefruit


----------



## nvr2l84luv

I just discovered my new favorite _fresh_ scent while shopping at Sephora. *Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche*- I definitely prefer this over Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue or Acqua di Gioia by Giorgio Armani, which are both lovely as well.

Ladies, you have to check it out!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Coco Belle

Chanel les Exclusifs _Bois des Iles_


----------



## keodi

l'artisan mure et musc.


----------



## Christine Dior

Britney Spears Fantasy! I :: how sweet it smells...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## labelmom5

For the past week, I've been entertaining Gucci's Guilty! But Narciso Rodriguez is one of my Favorites... along with Van Cleef & Arpels "Ferrie" YUMMY!


----------



## Threshold

_*Night Fire *_  by Alkemia Perfumes  (made especially for me!)


----------



## SassyMissy

Heat by Beyonce!


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Necromancer

Blue Grass by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## gina2328

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Threshold

Givenchy _*Hot Couture*_ (after drinking Coco Belle's koolaid, )


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Lola_


----------



## DisneyDiva85

Philosophy's Amazing Grace


----------



## ipudgybear

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels' Heavenly


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## sansandy

Hugo Boss Femme


----------



## sun.shyne

_DK - Cashmere Mist_


----------



## Kimmi

Pink from VS


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Love, Chloé


----------



## Necromancer

The Beat by Burberry


----------



## keodi

L'artisan parfemur mure et musc.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## taniherd

Armani Mania for women.


----------



## trisha48228

The all-time favorite, Chanel No.5


----------



## nomorerack

BVLGARI - Omnia


----------



## j9g8rchic

B&BW Sensual Amber
been loving this one lately


----------



## RealDealGirl

Not a perfume but, Bathed & Infused Ivory Rose body spray


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Belle D'Opium by YSL


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW Black Amethyst


----------



## octopus17

La Perla


----------



## roxys

Creed- Love in white


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Cheryl

Jo Malone Vanilla Anise


----------



## nvr2l84luv

DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom


----------



## Fille

Dolce & Gabbana "The One" EdP.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MJ Daisy


----------



## NemoAndChula

LACOSTE for Men. It smells so good on DS that I had to use a little for myself!


----------



## Kimmi

Unconditional Love from Philosophy


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Allure


----------



## Threshold

Curled up in a comfy chair, wrapped in a warm velvet throw on a cold rainy evening, reading a great book and, occasionally, there are comforting wafts of the exquisiteness that is Tom Ford's *Black Orchid*_._ Perfect.


----------



## Necromancer

Shi by Alfred Sung


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## lowat

Euphoria


----------



## taniherd

B&BW Dark Kiss


----------



## perlefine

A Scent by Issey Miyake


----------



## Coco Belle

Chanel les Exclusifs _Cuir de Russie_


----------



## noon

Versace bright crystal


----------



## Necromancer

Blue Grass by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## PrincessGina

jean paul gaultier classique


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel - Chance


----------



## Necromancer

Curious by Britney Spears


----------



## LuckyCerise

chanel chance!


----------



## Coco Belle

YSL _Opium_.


----------



## supervixen123

Marc Jacobs- Marc Jacobs

My usual daily perfume, can't smell it on me so much anymore...is it time for a change?


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Viktor & Rolf Eau Mega


----------



## Sharont2305

Philosophy - Falling in Love


----------



## Espinosa

Hermes- Un Jardin Sur le Nil.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Coco Belle

YSL _Belle d'Opium_


----------



## ellacoach

Chloe


----------



## Coco Belle

Chanel les Exclusifs _Coromandel_. But it smells just like _Angel_ on me today?? Must be the patchouli.


----------



## BasketballCourt

"Warm and Cozy" from the VS Pink line. It smells so good


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel - Chance


----------



## MakeupDIY

Body Fantasies Vampire


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## pond23

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre sample


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## carterazo

chanel no5


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Flowerbomb


----------



## .pursefiend.

versace - versense


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## noon

Chanel Chance


----------



## exotikittenx

Chanel Chance!


----------



## Necromancer

Byzance by Rochas


----------



## Nat

Love & Luck by Ed Hardy


----------



## Dabyachunv

Gucci Flora!


----------



## mishkaluv

Hermes Voyage


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chloe


----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW Sensual Amber


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## Kimmi

VS Pink


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Belle D'Opium


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## zeebear

Very Wang Rock Princess


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## Threshold

*Raven's Keep* by Wylde Ivy


----------



## Necromancer

Curious by Britney Spears


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Flora by Gucci


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Gucci Guilty


----------



## girlygirl3

Tom Ford's White Patchouli


----------



## noon

Narcisso Rodriguez essence


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Escada Moon Lounge


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## pmburk

Today is Victoria's Secret Pear Glace body spray.


----------



## nekonat

Encore Noire Lalique


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs..


----------



## sun.shyne

_Jessica Simpson - Fancy_


----------



## Threshold

*Black Orchid* by Tom Ford


----------



## taniherd

Sweetpea83 said:


> Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


 

Same here.


----------



## ellacoach

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## carterazo

Marc jacobs Lola


----------



## bjayadesigns

ellacoach said:


> Marc Jacobs Daisy


 

Me 2! Daisy is my fave!


----------



## ilec

Chanel Chance


----------



## Veer12

Sound Good!!!!!!!


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Tom Ford - Black Orchid


----------



## Coco Belle

carterazo said:


> Marc jacobs Lola



Mine for today


----------



## Cheryl

Jo malone vanilla anise


----------



## nekonat

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Tom Ford - Black Orchid



Gorgeous scent!!

Today is Tom Ford's Noir de Noir


----------



## fashionforlife

Juicy Couture Couture Couture =)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Estee Lauder Sensuous Noir


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## babevivtan

Just Johnson's baby cologne in *Powder Mist *that I picked up yesterday.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - Light Blue_


----------



## taniherd

Alien by Thierry Mugler


----------



## simplystephy

flowerbomb!!


----------



## Coco Belle

Givenchy _Very Irresistible Sensual._ I'm underwhelmed.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

babevivtan - that's interesting, does it smell like the baby oil?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MJ - Lola


----------



## Mrs H

Givenchy Amarige


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Necromancer

Blue Grass by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## Fashionista_

Gucci Guilty


----------



## green.bee

Kyoto by Comme de Garcon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## .pursefiend.

dkny - be delicious


----------



## sun.shyne

_Jean Paul Gaultier - CLASSIQUE Eau de Toilette_


----------



## carterazo

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel No.5


----------



## PrincessGina

paco rabanne lady million


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Tendre


----------



## lovebeibei

burberry classic


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Necromancer

Curious by Britney Spears.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Kenneth Cole


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## nekonat

CK Beauty...unsure if I like it though-it's a sample


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Coco Belle

YSL _Opium._



nekonat said:


> CK Beauty...unsure if I like it though-it's a sample



I sampled it a couple weeks ago and just found it soooo boooring.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Falling in Love by philosophy


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Givenchy Hot Couture - a christmas present to myself


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Czech&Speake's Oxford and Cambridge. Not very impressed.


----------



## j9g8rchic

Kat VonD Saint


----------



## Kimmi

Heavenly from vs


----------



## Necromancer

Burberry's The Beat


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Michael Kors "Very Hollywood"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - Light Blue_


----------



## Coco Belle

YSL _Belle d'Opium._



LOREBUNDE said:


> Givenchy Hot Couture - a christmas present to myself



Great choice hon!


----------



## katran26

CREED Aqua Fiorentina


----------



## ellacoach

Pink Jasmine by Fresh


----------



## NoSnowHere

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## NoSnowHere

MrsTGreen said:


> Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)



One of my faves!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Belle D'Opium


----------



## j9g8rchic

B&BW Twisted Peppermint.  I am soooooo in love with this scent right now.  YUM!!!


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## carterazo

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## MichelleAntonia

B&BW Sensual Amber


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## fashionforlife

Flowerbomb


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Daisy_


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

This morning on my left wrist: Tauer's Orange Star.
This afternoon on my right wrist: Breath of God by Be Never Too Busy to be Beautiful,


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## Coco Belle

Chanel les Exclusifs _Bois des Iles_


----------



## nekonat

lalique-Encre Noire


----------



## Kimmi

Pink Sugar Sensual


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

I forgot to put some on until I saw this thread .thanks ...Im going for Michael Kors/VeryHollywood


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Donna Karan "Cashmere Mist"


----------



## Coco Belle

YSL _Opium_


----------



## Threshold

Parfumerie Generale  *Iris Oriental*  (formerly _Iris Taizo_), an exquisite spicy "ice blue" scent.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## arireyes

Victoria's Secret Bombshell.  I normally don't like their scents and usually don't bother to stop and check them out but I was bored the other day in the mall and found this one.  I love it.


----------



## babyontheway

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## nekonat

Eau de merveilles layered with Eau claire de merveilles on top


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Coco Belle

Chanel les Exclusifs _Coromandel_.



nekonat said:


> Eau de merveilles layered with Eau claire de merveilles on top



Nice one honey. Love Eau des Merveilles!


----------



## PrincessGina

Chloe


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Jeannam2008

Marc Jacobs Lola from my Sephora sampler gift set.


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## fashionforlife

Viva la juicy


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Victoria's Secret Amber Romance- One of my favorite winter ones!!


----------



## carterazo

First by VanCleef & Arpels


----------



## Threshold

*Guerlain Eau de Noel Iris Millesime, limited edition 2005*


----------



## Necromancer

Shi by Alfred Sung


----------



## GINNI

Lanvin Rumeur


----------



## NoSnowHere

Prada


----------



## PinkStella

Flowerbomb  i just got it, and i'm so glad i did!


----------



## EasterBunny

Yves Rocher - Rose Absolue


----------



## Ford Coach

Youth Dew
Paloma
White Diamonds


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Today nothing. Yesterday I wore Hiris! I love this scent and will have to buy a bottle.


----------



## PrincessGina

a sample of hypnose


----------



## Necromancer

Byzance by Rochas


----------



## Threshold

_Oeillet Bleu_ by Roger et Gallet


----------



## creditcardfire

Honore des Pres 'Love Coco'

Just bought this and OMG, I love it!


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Love, Chloe


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## nc.girl

Viva La Juicy by Juicy Couture


----------



## Threshold

*Yuletide*  by Wilde Ivy


----------



## pmburk

Fred Hayman - Hollywood.


----------



## jen_sparro

MrsTGreen said:


> Sample of Love, Chloe



How do you like it? Haven't had a chance to test it yet.

Today I wore Versace Bright Crystal.


----------



## MrsTGreen

^I like it alot! When I finish sample I prob will buy it unless hubby surprises me

Wearing today Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## nekonat

Guerlain Shalimar. I'm feeling pretty powerful today


----------



## ellacoach

Chloe


----------



## Liza1985

Jus n°1 Blugirl by Blumarine. A special one...


----------



## Christine Dior

Chanel Chance


----------



## Necromancer

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## luvlylara

Very Hollywood MK


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## misschbby

very valentino by valentino


----------



## tatertot

Bobbie Brown Beach


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## kathyrose

VS Angels Halo


----------



## pmburk

Giorgio Red


----------



## nc.girl

Today I am wearing Escada Moon Sparkle. I love almost all of the Escada fragrances, and I'm a huge perfume junkie in general...I probably have too many, but oh well!


----------



## Dukeprincess

luvlylara said:


> Very Hollywood MK


 
Ditto!


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford *Black Orchid*


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Necromancer

Anais Anais by Cacharel


----------



## susanpom

Jo Malone Dark Amber and Ginger
Do not know what to do but can not stand the smell of my Jo Malone Grapefruit anymore...thought I had to have it and only wore it a handfull of times and it has started to smell too much like a mans cologne to me. Anybody else experience this?


----------



## m_k

Dolce & Gabbana - The One
xx
Marian.


----------



## nc.girl

m_k said:


> Dolce & Gabbana - The One
> xx
> Marian.



I absolutely LOVE this perfume. I tried it out at our local Belk recently, and it's definitely on my wish list now.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## EasterBunny

Marc Jacobs - Splash Cucumber


----------



## yeppun_1

Chloe.


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## Beckyb208

Juicy Couture, peace, love and couture. its nice but not as nice as the original or viva la juicy in my opinion, i was just suckered in by the pretty bottle!


----------



## LuckyCerise

chanel chance!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## tatertot

Bond New York Highline


----------



## Beriloffun

Burberry Brit! I love how the little bottle (1.7 oz) fits in my purse!


----------



## Threshold

*Red Sea*  by M. Micallef


----------



## anechcka

Marc Jacobs - Daisy EDP


----------



## Kimmi

Unconditional Love from Philosophy


----------



## Necromancer

Burberry's The Beat


----------



## Threshold

i Profumi di Firenze _*Ambra de Nepal*_


----------



## mlisaac

Eternity Moment


----------



## sweetart

balenciaga paris


----------



## NoSnowHere

Amazing Grace


----------



## novella

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist


----------



## kathyrose

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Gap Heaven. One of my ultimate faves!


----------



## Necromancer

Pure Poison by Dior


----------



## Tasi

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Necromancer

Lou Lou by Cacharel


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## carterazo

Marc Jacobs Lola
After wearing this perfume 5-7 times I can definitely say it is not for me. It smells old-lady-like on me.   I bought it back in the summer when I loved it, but found that it sometimes gave me a headache.  I thought it would be perfect for the cold weather...  Oh, well...


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Threshold

Laura Tonatto _*Plaisir*_


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Chance eau fraiche


----------



## Necromancer

Dior's Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Kimmi

Heavenly from VS


----------



## lovemysavior

I won Fergie's Outspoken at a Christmas party last week and I must say that it smells pretty good.  That's what I'm wearing today.


----------



## zowye

In my right wrist I am wearing Coco Mademoiselle but is waning on me... and in my other wrist I am wearing Coco from the same house. I am trying to decide which I am going to get and get a bit of more bang for more buck.... aka which has more staying power and wearibility.


----------



## Threshold

_Deadly Nightshade_  by Alkemia


----------



## PrincessGina

Parisienne


----------



## NoSnowHere

CSP Vanille Coco


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No19


----------



## Necromancer

Curious - Britney Spears


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle

This was my go-to fragrance for a year or two, and then I stopped wearing it. I think I love it all over again!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## missgiannina

j'adore by dior


----------



## Alba109

hidden fantasy by britany spears! scored it at shoppers for 19.99!!


----------



## ellacoach

Chloe


----------



## m_k

*Tom Ford* Black Orchid and *Bvlgari* Jasmin Noir


----------



## belle_91

Gucci Envy Me; I'm not sure that I like it though.

My favorite Perfume is the original Juicy Couture.


----------



## yellow08

Stella...


----------



## Necromancer

Shi by Alfred Sung


----------



## merekat703

J'adore Dior, I kinda think that I don't like it.. lol


----------



## LaVieBoheme

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## qudz104

haiku by avon... its my light everyday perfume


----------



## m_k

*Calvin Klein* Beauty


----------



## Threshold

_Oeillet Bleu_  Roger et Gallet


----------



## Ivy Lin

Viva La Juicy by Juicy Couture


----------



## sun.shyne

_Jessica Simpson - Fancy_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## Necromancer

Anais Anais by Cacharel.


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## ipudgybear

Romantic Wish from Victoria' s Secrets


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## m_k

Today I am wearing *SJP* NYC and *Vera Wang* Princess layered. I am wearing both because they are both whimsy and it is honor of my Vera Wang Princess and SJP NYC giveaway today at my site.


----------



## shopaholic504

Alien - Thierry Mugler


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5 parfum*


----------



## Threshold

_Merry Cranberry_ over _Yuletide_
_ :rockettes::rockettes::rockettes:_


----------



## babivanilla

Viktor & Rolf - flowerbomb


----------



## pinksugah

Lalique - Amethyst


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## MrsPink82

DKNY Be Delicious!


----------



## Threshold

Guerlain:  *LInstant Millesime Iris Noel* (limited edition)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## omk2010

Ralph Lauren ROCKS


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## .pursefiend.

Chloe!


----------



## Spendaholic

Armani - Mania (morning)
& 
Armani - Code (evening)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## NoSnowHere

MrsTGreen said:


> Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)



Me too!!


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## chrunchy

Guerlain Idylle


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Allure


----------



## elinasofia

Narciso Rodriguez for Her


----------



## LvAddict2807

Diamonds By Armani


----------



## dallas

Love, Chloe.


----------



## Necromancer

Romance by Ralph Lauren


----------



## pmburk

Lazy day at home today and never left the house - Victoria's Secret Pear Glace body spray.


----------



## Little Dynamite

Plumeria lotion from Bath and Body Works. I only left the house for the gym today


----------



## krazydaisy

sampling true religion


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## bjayadesigns

Hollywood by Michael Kors


----------



## cristalena56

juicy couture viva la juicy. i also tested out some coach poppy perfume today(love it!!!!!!)


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Nikki_Loves_LV

Marc Jacobs Daisy- My Fav!


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Lola_


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## clevercat

Jo Malone White Jasmin and Lotus


----------



## octopus17

Un Bois Vanille by Serge Lutens


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## Necromancer

^ I like Elle. I'm all out of it and need to get a new bottle. I tend to wear it to death when I have it. 

The Beat by Burberry


----------



## dallas

Love, Chloe _again _... it's sooo lovely.


----------



## lovebeibei

burberry classic


----------



## listrikmu

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## sabishka

Last squirts of Dior Cherie...lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Threshold

*Eau de Vapour Rub*...


----------



## PrincessGina

^^lol. my hubby stinks of olbas oil. hope you get better x


----------



## Necromancer

Threshold said:


> *Eau de Vapour Rub*...


 
You poor thing. I hope you're on the mend and not getting worse.


----------



## Necromancer

I'm wearing Pure Poison by Dior.


----------



## Mitzy

I love Miss Dior. NOT Miss Dior Cherie, but the original Miss Dior. I worry that it is kind of old lady, though.


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Threshold

Necromancer said:


> You poor thing. I hope you're on the mend and not getting worse.


 
Awww thanks *Necromancer* &* PrincessGina*.  Doing better, and at least I can _smell_ the menthol now.  _Nothing_ was getting through the last two days.  And here I sit with a bunch of new xmas frou-frou and a broken sniffer.  Soon though, verrrrrry soon.


----------



## douzz

chanel chance


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Threshold said:


> *Eau de Vapour Rub*...



haha I like the smell of that! Actually, two of my favorites-- Dior Midnight Poison and Diesel Fuel for Life, both have an element of that effervescent smell...


----------



## platinum_girly

Cacharel, Gloria


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Nicole429

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Spendaholic

Armani - Code


----------



## MrsTGreen

Secret Wonderland(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## MichelleAntonia

VS- Amber Romance


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## NoSnowHere

Love in White-Creed


----------



## Mitzy

Hermes - 24 Faubourg, my husband's favorite.
I have no idea why it gets no love!


----------



## missgiannina

harajuku lover love


----------



## TygerKitty

VS bombshell!


----------



## Necromancer

Amarige by Givenchy


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Necromancer

Kenzo Flower


----------



## m_k

*Orris Noir *by Ormonde Jayne


----------



## MichelleAntonia

VS- Amber Romance


----------



## Rubypout

My Insolence -Guerlain


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## bergafer3

Balenciaga


----------



## tortoiseperson

Prada Infusion d'Iris


----------



## Threshold

I can _finally_ breathe, so the first thing I reached for...

*Vaniglia del Madagascar by I Profumi di Firenze*


----------



## afineskyline

Lacoste Essential (yup, for men.) one of my favorite scents ever!

Been loving Bliss and YSL Parisienne and Kate Spade Twirl too


----------



## jw907

Pink Sugar by Aquolina. Fell in love with it when I rec'd it as a Sephora sample.


----------



## Ivy Lin

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## fabchick1987

dark kiss body splash


----------



## m_k

Sjp nyc


----------



## loves

rarely use this, only bearable to me in extreme cold weather
serge lutens daim blond


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Dancechika24

The new Chloe!


----------



## tortoiseperson

Hermès Elixir des Merveilles - at first smelled too heavy for daytime but after a few hours has softened nicely.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

"borrowed" my daughters Sugar edt spray and the spray for hair....sooo sweet!


----------



## ellacoach

Chloe


----------



## NoSnowHere

MJ Daisy


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## pmburk

Estee Lauder Pleasures Bloom.


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## princissa77

black afgano


----------



## MrsTGreen

Secret Wonderland(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## tortoiseperson

Annick Goutal Ninfeo Mio - gorgeous, although this is such a summery scent it's really fresh and cheering on a dull day.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## fabchick1987

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## pukite

Lanvin Rumeur is my perfume of the day.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

VS Amber Romance


----------



## missgiannina

marc jacobs lola


----------



## m_k

*Dolce & Gabbana* The One


----------



## Jeannam2008

Clinique Happy


----------



## Pfnille

Cartier "Delices" - fantastic, warm and very romantic


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Giorgio Armani- Acqua di Gioia


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## darlinga

Viva la juicy!  Yum!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lavanilla Vanilla Grapefruit


----------



## timayyyyy

Gucci by Gucci. Really strong at first but it smells wonderful as time goes on and it smells even better when it's cold out.


----------



## kwin_av_haartz

Britney Spears Fantasy.


----------



## MissPrincess88

Chanel No 5 Eau Premiere

Love it  ...even though the BF says it smells like baby powder.


----------



## listrikmu

Same for the past 2 weeks; Chloe EDP. Finishing off this bottle so that I can buy a new one! Something different!


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5 Parfum*


----------



## pukite

Lanvin Rumeur for me again..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## gina2328

Bath and Body Works Warm Vanilla Sugar


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## ipudgybear

Same as always, Victoria's Secrets Romantic Wish


----------



## fabchick1987

dark kiss body spray


----------



## bjayadesigns

Very Hollywood Michael Kors


----------



## m_k

Jasmin Noir by Bvlgari


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## oOPopDeluxeOo

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## darlinga

Viva la juicy for me today.


----------



## listrikmu

i just bought this yesterday. It's my new obsession: D&G #3 L'Imperatrice! *am sniffing myself now!*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Kenneth Cole New York


----------



## baggingit

Euphoria


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Lola_


----------



## tatertot

Kate Spade Twirl


----------



## pukite

Lanvin Rumeur again for me.


----------



## kathyrose

VS Divine


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## m_k

Today I have both Celine  and Lime Tonic by Malin+Goetz


----------



## Threshold

Aroma M's  _*Geisha Noire* _over  i Profumi di Firenze's  *Ambra del Nepal*...

                                     ..._swoon_


----------



## taniherd

Bath & Body Works Vanilla Noir


----------



## it'sanaddiction

L'Occitaine Fleur Cherie


----------



## MulberryGirl85

Nina Ricci - Ricci Ricci


----------



## natassha68

Chanel - Beige


----------



## essentialoil

I use Cool Water Edt Spray perfume. it is fresh and crisp with notes of lavender and iris.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Lady Moe

Marc Jacob Daisy


----------



## coffeebeene

Shalimar!


----------



## lantana19

Have been on a Prada L'Eau Ambree kick lately.


----------



## pukite

Diamond musk by Oriflame.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Lancome Tresor


----------



## Chaneller

Ghost - Deep Night


----------



## m_k

Lola by Marc Jacobs


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Lanier

Flowerbomb


----------



## tatertot

Bond New York Scent of Peace


----------



## canadianstudies

Calvin Klein Euphoria. I'm trying a sample - I do like it, but find that it's a bit too 'perfumey' for me.


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## MichelleAntonia

La Prarie Mighnight Rain


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## pmburk

Oscar by Oscar de la Renta.


----------



## Designer_Love

bath & body works black amethyst


----------



## Threshold

Donna Karan  _*Gold*_


----------



## pukite

Bvlgari Eau parfumee Au the rouge. Love it!


----------



## EllAva

Burberry London, even though I'm staying in today.


----------



## fabchick1987

dark kiss


----------



## Aurkeed

Lancome Magnifique ...Love it


----------



## Necromancer

Wish by Chopard


----------



## novella

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Kenneth Cole New York


----------



## buttercup784eve

d&g the one;  my mom got it for me for Christmas


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Juicy Couture (Original)


----------



## friday13bride

V&R Flowerbomb....love it!


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain Idylle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## francyFG

Missoni Acqua


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jo Malone White Jasmine Mint & Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## gina2328

B & BW Warm Vanilla Sugar


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford *Black Orchid*


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## MichelleAntonia

DC-Cutie said:


> Jo Malone White Jasmine Mint & Nectarine Blossom and Honey



Two of the best!




Sampling Dior J'adore L'eau


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## pmburk

Oscar by Oscar de la Renta.


----------



## terps08

Marc Jacobs


----------



## sun.shyne

_Thierry Mugler - Angel_


----------



## hazeltt

Burberry Brit sheer


----------



## Dukeprincess

Donna Karan- Cashmere Mist


----------



## lola_haze

Gina by Benefit. Hate their makeup, love their perfume.


----------



## pukite

Carolina Herrera 212 sexy is my perfume tonight.


----------



## yangyang

Viktor and Rolf's Flowerbomb
My new favorite


----------



## tatertot

Kate Spade Twirl


----------



## islandgyrl927

Moschino I love love


----------



## MichelleAntonia

tatertot said:


> Kate Spade Twirl




This is my favorite new perfume!


----------



## PrincessGina

viva la juicy - juicy couture


----------



## fabchick1987

dark kiss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford Private Collection  -  *Amber Absolute*


----------



## tatertot

Bobbie Brown Beach


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She.


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Eau Svelte


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## janice

Hermes
Un Jardin Sur Le Nil


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## pukite

Orlane Be 21


----------



## sally.m

Boss (Mens) by Hugo Boss


----------



## Necromancer

Burberry's The Beat


----------



## omgblonde

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Jeannam2008

Lola, Marc Jacob


----------



## cristalena56

Britney Spears Circus


----------



## MissPrincess88

Chanel No. 5 Eau Premiere


----------



## octopus17

Un Bois Vanille - Serge Lutens


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## pukite

A. McQueen - My queen


----------



## Designer_Love

bath & body works irresistible apple body spray


----------



## jayhawkgirl

I just got a sample of Pure DKNY that I'm testing out. I'm kinda digging it!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chance eau fraiche


----------



## fabchick1987

I love juicy- juicy couture


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## pinksugah

Chanel - Chance.


----------



## xhalted1

Chanel ~ Beige


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Armani Idole


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## ashleyroe

Stila! creme bouquet


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^reminds me I have a bottle I must start!

Kenneth Cole New York


----------



## sweetart

balenciaga paris


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## windowpane

Ivy League by Domenico Caraceni.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Necromancer

Blue Grass by Elizabeth Arden.


----------



## Pursefreak25

Today Guerlain, Insolence


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## PrincessGina

Burberry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Jessica Simpson - Fancy_


----------



## ipudgybear

Pure Seduction - Victoria's Secret


----------



## Coco Belle

Givenchy _Eau Demoiselle_


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Necromancer

Omar Sharif Pour Femme


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## moriesnailart

Ralph, by Ralph Lauren


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - The One_


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## MakeupDIY

It's called Rock Angel, not branded but smells so yummy! I bought 3 bottles when it was on sale for dirt cheap. LOVE IT!


----------



## Threshold

Amps up a bit when I'm stressed & calms me right down; so gorgeous & soothing...  Tom Ford Private Collection  *Champaca Absolute*


----------



## lov

Pink Sugar Aquolina. LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Smells just like cotton candy. People ask me all the time what I'm wearing.


----------



## mspera

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Addicted2PuRSez

dior j'adore or gucci envy me


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## chicks

Chanel Chance Au Fraîche


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Necromancer

Shi by Alfred Sung


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Dolce & Gabbana Rose The One


----------



## PrincessGina

d and g the one


----------



## Threshold

Waking and revving up with Origins'  *Ginger Essence*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Necromancer

Curious - Britney Spears


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## nc.girl

Play by Givenchy. Darn you Sephora, for sending out great samples and making me want to buy this now! More perfume; just what I need haha.


----------



## loves

jo malone vanilla anise

i really want chanel no.5 eau premiere


----------



## x_x

ralph lauren-cool


----------



## Designer_Love

bath & body works irresistable apple body spray


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Necromancer

Fujiyama by Succes de Paris


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## Bre

Gucci Flora


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## saban

Diptyque Eau Duelle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Emporio Armani Diamonds


----------



## patchworkworld

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea Spray


----------



## kati37

Chopard Casmir


----------



## MakeupDIY

Rock Angel...again.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior J'adore


----------



## Iluvfashion17

Chanel Chance


----------



## Necromancer

Wish by Chopard


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Donna Karan - Cashmere Mist_


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Verveine L`Occitane en Provence


----------



## sunglow

Dior Escale aux Marquises


----------



## Necromancer

Givenchy Amarige


----------



## MrsTGreen

Secret Wonderland(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## PrincessGina

jean paul gaultier classique. trying to finish the bottle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Gorgio Armani- Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Threshold

i Profumi di Firenze _Spezie de Medici_


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## Hurrem1001

Donna Karen - Cashmere Mist oil spray


----------



## NoSnowHere

MJ Daisy


----------



## j9g8rchic

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Lola_


----------



## carterazo

B & B W Moonlight Path


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Jessica Simpson Fancy Love


----------



## peachy pink

Burberry The Beat!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## pquiles

Hanae Mori


----------



## Necromancer

Romance by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Daisy_


----------



## gina2328

Bath and Body Works Brown Sugar and Fig


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Necromancer

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## singsongjones

"X" Clive Christian


----------



## LH405

Omnia Crystalline by Bulgari.


----------



## Deb@HomeSpa

Sun-Dried Flowers by The HomeSpa


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel chance eau fraiche


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere.


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## sunglow

Dior J'adore


----------



## akillian24

It's night here - and I'm 100% hooked on Versace Crystal Noir.  
It's a spicy, musky... something.  Love it.


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## sally.m

Joy of Pink  - Lacoste


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## tatertot

Bond New York Scent of Peace


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Thierry Mugler - Angel_


----------



## NoSnowHere

Hello Kitty


----------



## lovemysavior

My new fave...Emilio Pucci's Vivara!


----------



## Necromancer

Britney Spears' Curious


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## carterazo

B & B W Moon Light Path


----------



## sass000

JLO Glow


----------



## qudz104

ralph rocks.. omg i cant believe it took me so long to discover this scent! i have a mini RL coffret set that i bought from sephora and this cute lil guy was sitting in there, love it! i think i need the full sized bottle as a daily wear perfume!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

MJ Lola


----------



## sally.m

DKNY - pure


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## ilovecoffee

Chanel no. 5 (The Parfum)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Secret Wonderland(Bath & Body works)


----------



## Necromancer

Blue Grass by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## bjayadesigns

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## ~LV~

Coco Chanel


----------



## j9g8rchic

B&BW Vanilla Bean Noel body spray


----------



## chrunchy

Thierry Mugler womanity


----------



## sass000

Love's Baby Soft


----------



## qudz104

d&g rose the one


----------



## PrincessGina

valentino rock n rose


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## sally.m

Very irresistable - givenchy


----------



## evaki

narciso rodrigez...love it!


----------



## missjoisu

313 carolina herrera. i LOVE it


----------



## sass000

Botanicals by Naturalistics


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - Light Blue_


----------



## qtgirl

Armani Code


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5 Parfum*


----------



## noon

un bois vanille - serge lutens


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods (Bath & Body Works)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods (Bath & Body Works)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods (Bath & Body Works)


----------



## citylicious

chanel no5


----------



## Necromancer

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## sally.m

Armani Mania


----------



## gina2328

Bath and Body Works Brown Sugar and Fig


----------



## sass000

Love's Baby Soft


----------



## chrunchy

Escada - Absolutely Me


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## momo43

ysl babydoll


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Eau Svelte


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Coco


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Me too! Just got a sample, now I want a bottle!


----------



## Necromancer

Just a little bit of White Musk body spray from the Body Shop.


----------



## MakeupDIY

Dior Midnight Poison


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Chaneller

*24, Faubourg* EDP by Hermès


----------



## ipudgybear

Victoria's Secret Pure Seduction


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No5


----------



## sass000

Glow by Jlo


----------



## Necromancer

Romance by Ralph Lauren


----------



## pquiles

JO Malone Colongne Intense iris and white musk.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## taniherd

Kenzo Amour (fushcia colored bottle)


----------



## NoSnowHere

Hello Kitty


----------



## Necromancer

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely-Sara Jessica Parker.


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## LH405

Egyptian musk and amber oils.


----------



## Doribelle

Michael, Michael Kors


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Lola_


----------



## loves

jo malone vanilla anise

last two days - annick goutal eau de charlotte edp


----------



## LH405

Hanae Mori Butterfly EDT.


----------



## nekonat

Guerlain EDP Cuir Beluga


----------



## missgiannina

givenchy ange au demon (sp?)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 Parfum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Donna Karan - Cashmere Mist_


----------



## caitycat

Harajuku Lovers- G

summery, but its -20ish so I feel like i can wear this pretending its warmer...


----------



## Hurrem1001

Alfred Sung - Pure


----------



## lolly1004

chanel - chance eau tendre~


----------



## ashleyroe

LH405 said:


> Hanae Mori Butterfly EDT.


 
X2! 

love love love.


----------



## Necromancer

Kenzo Flower


----------



## tatertot

Bobbie Brown Beach


----------



## Love Of My Life

pheromone


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## MrsTGreen

Secret Wonderland(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## keodi

chanel no 5


----------



## missframton

a scent / issey


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 Parfum


----------



## taniherd

D&G The One.


----------



## caitycat

Dior addict 2

I don't know why I got this.. at this point im just using it to use it up.. the scent doesnt fit me at all


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## noon

essence - narciso rodriguez


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## sunglow

Dior Escale aux Marquises


----------



## Necromancer

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## Love Of My Life

the one and only Chanel #5... still smells wonderful...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## ShkBass

Dior - J'adore L'eau  thanks to my DH xx


----------



## sass000

Botanicals by Naturalistics


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## NoSnowHere

CSP vanille coco


----------



## pquiles

Jo Malone... again.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Daisy_


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## NoSnowHere

MJ Daisy


----------



## lucretias

nanette lepore


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel #5


----------



## pquiles

Jo Malone


----------



## Necromancer

At the moment, just a Body Shop body spray called White Musk.


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Love Of My Life

pheromone


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## lovebeibei

burberry classic


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## sass000

Glow by Jlo


----------



## yumikins

Burberry London


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Cabotine Rose


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## Weekend shopper

Gucci Flora


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## Necromancer

Burberry's The Beat


----------



## keodi

Jo Malone french lime blossom.


----------



## jwhitlock

Bobbi Brown "Beach"


----------



## Sweetwon

Katy Perry Purr


----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW Black Amethyst


----------



## trueshoelove2

Burberry brit sheer


----------



## sally.m

Boss - Hugo Boss (mens!)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone english pear and freesia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## chicabook

Hi - newbie here. Today wearing YSL "Elle".


----------



## chicabook

Hi - newbie here. Today wearing YSL Elle.


----------



## BurberryPlease

My new bottle of Burberry The Beat...love!


----------



## Necromancer

^ I love it too. I go through so much of it.

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel #5...


----------



## ashleyroe

MrsTGreen said:


> Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


 
x2!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Hello Kitty


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Calvin Klein Beauty


----------



## alexandra28

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy (my valentine likes this one )


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Testing Jo Malone Roses


----------



## Starkiller

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## xichic

Marc Jacobs Pear


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Jimmy Choo


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - Light Blue_


----------



## caitycat

Sweetpea83 said:


> Vera Wang-Princess.



so nice! I miss this.

i'm wearing Dior Addict 2. i hate it at first but after a few hours its much  more appealing to me.


----------



## joodi

chanel no 5


----------



## chicabook

Dior, Miss Dior.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## thegoreprincess

Dolce & Gabbana L'Impératrice! Thank you, manboy!


----------



## ShkBass

Dior - J'adore L'eau - my vday pressie


----------



## Necromancer

^ Oh, that's lovely. 

Dior's Hypnotic Poison


----------



## loves

chanel eau premiere


----------



## keodi

chanel no. 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Swanky

New thread here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-perfume-are-you-wearing-today-663095.html


----------

